# 2017 Shoulder Length Challenge



## beingofserenity (Nov 27, 2016)

Ok, here we go guys!  @faithVA graciously allowed me to copy the challenge requirements from 2016.

For those of us that are continuing on from the 2016 challenge, let's make 2017 the year. For those of you joining for the first time, welcome.

*Post the following to join in*

What length are you now?

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?

What's your plan to reach SL?

What's your regimen?

How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?

Anything else you want to share?

Post your starting pic:


The challenge will officially start on January 1st, 2017. With a fresh new year before us, please commit to checking in at least 1x a month to let us know you are on track and to support everyone else.

*Post your starting pic by 12/30/2016. *

Plan to post your *reveal pic by 12/30/2017*. You can post earlier if you reach SL any time in between.

We will have additional length checks or length updates on
April 1, 2017 (no April's fools )
July 1, 2017
October 1, 2017

Post as many hair pics as you like because you know we love pics 


*Thread Dates*
December 30, 2016 ............Post Starting Pic
April 1, 2017.......................1st length check/update
July 1, 2017........................2nd length check/update
October 1, 2017..................3rd length check/update
December 30, 2017.............Final Reveal

*List of Challengers!*


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 28, 2016)

*What length are you now?*

I am somewhere between neck length and shoulder length.  I hope to reach full shoulder to below shoulder length at the end of next year.  I want my crown hair to grow to my shoulders.

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*

Natural.

*What's your plan to reach SL?
*
Protective Styling.  I don't plan to wear my hair out much this year.

*What's your regimen?
*
Protective style for 4-12 weeks. Wash once a month, maybe?  Not sure, but hoping to be very low maintenance.

*How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?
*
I _may _get my hair professionally trimmed and styled.  Maybe.

*Anything else you want to share?*

*Post your starting pic:*

Will post in January.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 29, 2016)

neck length
Relaxed
Just not doing anything drastic like cutting, coloring, relaxed touch ups on my own
My Reggie is prepoo/wash/DC 1-2 a week. I will use heat weekly blow dry/flat iron
No protective styles as of now

I will celebrate by getting a relaxer touchup at the salon, or by myself a nice hair tool

I plan on trying a new haircare line next month in Jan. It's from a yt hairstylist that I have been following for a couple of years. 

Holding my spot for when I wash my hair and my camera man is around.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2016)

What length are you now? Somewhere between NL and SL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What's your plan to reach SL? I'm going to rollerset during the winter and work on improving the condition of my ends. When I'm not rollersetting I will be doing my regular flat twist but on stretched hair.

What's your regimen? Still working on it. For now washing every two weeks and rollersetting. I moisturize as needed between washes.

How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL? I will buy the barrel size curlformers or maybe even a floor model hair dryer. Probably just the curlformers though 

Anything else you want to share?

Post your starting pic:


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for hosting the 2017 SL challenge!

What length are you now?  I really don't know.  I'm multiple lengths I guess, my nape is CB, my sides are JBL and the rest is just there.

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What's your plan to reach SL? cleansing & DC conditioning weekly, drinking plenty of water, eating a well balanced diet, I'm iron deficient so taking my supplements daily.  I have damaged ends so I'll be cutting those off slowly during the first quarter of the year.

What's your regimen? I cleanse with a clarifying or chelating shampoo every 4-6 weeks, and  cleanse with a sulfate free shampoo weekly. DC for about 30 minutes with a conditioning cap after every cleansing session and install two strand twist. protein treatment as needed.

How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL? I'm not sure, probably nothing special...I'll know when it happens.

Anything else you want to share? Not at the moment.

Post your starting pic: will post before the challenge begins.


----------



## ITS.CHRISSI (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi guys I'm in will post everything with pics on the weekend!


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 2, 2016)

The African royals braid spray is an amazing cheapy moisturizer.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 2, 2016)

I still haven't don't anything to my hair yet. Today is the day I do something... I guess I will cowash and take it from there.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 2, 2016)

It's been such a long time since I've been a length challenge.  How will I know if I've reached my goal?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> It's been such a long time since I've been a length challenge.  How will I know if I've reached my goal?


The pull test. I did that when I was natural and made it to SL. I used a measuring tape too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2016)

The co wash didn't happen! HA! It's Saturday, and I don't have anything going on too much today, so I will wash and dc again.
Any hair plans today ladies?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 3, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> The pull test. I did that when I was natural and made it to SL. I used a measuring tape too.


Thanks lady!  Does all the hair have to reach SL?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 3, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> The co wash didn't happen! HA! It's Saturday, and I don't have anything going on too much today, so I will wash and dc again.
> Any hair plans today ladies?




I purchased a hard water treatment and a shower filter so this weekend is dedicated to removing all these hard water deposits and chlorine that's been sitting on mine and DD's hair.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 3, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks lady!  Does all the hair have to reach SL?



Different people have different definitions for shoulder length, lol.

FOr me, I consider this length full shoulder length.







I want all of my hair to be touching my shoulders, including the hair from my crown.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 3, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> Different people have different definitions for shoulder length, lol.
> 
> FOr me, I consider this length full shoulder length.
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks lady!  Does all the hair have to reach SL?


I usually do the nape! I will be in the SL challenge for years waiting for my crown and front to get to SL.  I could have the same about of inches, but it just takes a long time to get below the neck.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 3, 2016)

Same!


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 3, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I usually do the nape! I will be in the SL challenge for years waiting for my crown and front to get to SL.  I could have the same about of inches, but it just takes a long time to get below the neck.



Oh thats so true haha... My nape is already just about shoulder length.  I don't plan on doing any cutting besides trimming, so I will probably be at APL in the back by the time Everything else reaches shoulder length!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> The co wash didn't happen! HA! It's Saturday, and I don't have anything going on too much today, so I will wash and dc again.
> Any hair plans today ladies?


Saturdays


shortdub78 said:


> The co wash didn't happen! HA! It's Saturday, and I don't have anything going on too much today, so I will wash and dc again.
> Any hair plans today ladies?



I have been feeling hair lazy as well. The cool temperature isn5 helping. I will wash tomorrow. I have to. It's been 2 weeks and I can't pile any more product on top of that's already there.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2016)

Ok ladies I will do my best to not be lazy with my hair! I have been washing, conditioning, and not rinsing and detangling since last week wash day! Lol so I have washed my hair three times and have not detangled! Yikes! I could have made a doll wig! Lol it wasn't that much though, since I would finger detangle here and there. I'm letting my hair airdry a bit before I blow dry.

I tried less than a pea size amount of Keracare's silk and seal and that stuff is thick! I used it on one section of hair. I used Ors grapeseed heat protectant spray on the rest. 

I had to use a comb with long teeth that were closer together behind my jumbo magic rake. That was the only way to get all of the shed hairs out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2016)

Also, I'm challenging myself to take really good care of my hair, so when I go to my stylist for a touchup, she won't be able to say anything bad! Lol 
They will laugh at you, complain, and tell you how you should come more often, since you clearly don't know what you are doing! 
I'm stretching my relaxer, so I know I'm gonna hear her mouth about waiting so long. Years ago I went 12 weeks and she told me that was my cut off! I agree with her though. I'm almost 8 weeks and it's thick! But I believe, since my relaxed strands are over processed, I may be able to stretch a little longer. I am bone straight, but this process was a virgin one.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 3, 2016)

I will insert all my stats when I get back to my computer, but I want to join. I guess I am going to grow out this TWA now.

I am probably gonna protective style on a regular basis until I feel my hair is past the awkward length. This morning I got some feed-in cornrows so I'll be good for at least two weeks, maybe three


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 3, 2016)

Sharing a pic of my cornrows snapped real quick in the church bathroom while removing all my jewelry lol


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 3, 2016)

Rocky91 said:


> Sharing a pic of my cornrows snapped real quick in the church bathroom while removing all my jewelry lol



Wow! they look really good.

I should try them..


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 3, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> Wow! they look really good.
> 
> I should try them..


You definitely should! It only took about an hour and wasn't that pricey ($60). 
I went with my hair already blow dried


----------



## lindseyerinc (Dec 3, 2016)

*What length are you now?*
Longest layers are full shoulder, sides not quite there yet.

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural

*What's your plan to reach SL?*
Incorporating olaplex treatments, being consistent with deep conditioning at least 1x a week. Taking my vitamins and eating clean.

*What's your regimen?*
Wash 2x week with chagrin valley shampoo bars. DC w/ joico mrb, SD vanilla silk, DB pumpkin seed conditioner or anything else in my stash. Twist and bun.

*How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?*
By continuing to take care of my hair. I've slacked with my natural hair more than I ever did when it was relaxed.

Post your starting pic: 
This was a blow dry that was done on July 9. My most recent length check


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2016)

Rocky91 said:


> You definitely should! It only took about an hour and wasn't that pricey ($60).
> I went with my hair already blow dried


They do look good!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2016)

Rocky91 said:


> Sharing a pic of my cornrows snapped real quick in the church bathroom while removing all my jewelry lol


Those are cute, cute, cute


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2016)

Finished my hair an hour ago! lol I gotta sleep cute tonight!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2016)

I decided to wash tonight. Just finished blow drying with the tension method. Even on low it's somewhat drying to my hair but it's faster than rollersetting and sitting under the dryer. Since I don't do it too often my hair should be OK. I will rollerset next time.

I'm just going to put it in flat twist and keep it for two weeks.

Everything it hard this length. Blowdrying was wearing my arms out because my hair is so short, I have to hold my arms up the entire time. I look forward to hair so long that I can hold my hand by my stomach and blow dry my hair


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thinking of doing two strand twist soon? How long does it last though


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Thinking of doing two strand twist soon? How long does it last though


Are you doing them yourself or having them done?

If you are doing them yourself, since this is your first time, maybe about 2 weeks.

Some people can wash in their twist so they can wear their twists for a month or longer.

I can get two weeks. I can't wash in my twist.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 3, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Are you doing them yourself or having them done?
> 
> If you are doing them yourself, since this is your first time, maybe about 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


ok. I will let my mom do them..


----------



## lindseyerinc (Dec 4, 2016)

Washed my hair with chagrin valley butter conditioner bar and conditioned with creme of nature argan oil. Not sure how I felt about that condish. Twisted with apb leave-n and qb bbrc.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well we tried the two strand twists, but it wasn't looking right (not to my taste) because my hair is still so short so I decided to put my hair away until the next length check next year... sigh


----------



## ITS.CHRISSI (Dec 7, 2016)

*What length are you now?*
I am currently at the bottom on my neck at the nape and my lips at the front. I currently have a tapered hair cut that I am growing out. 

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural and I do not intend on texlaxing again as I had a bad experience. Bone straight or natural for me and I think I will stay natural. 

*What's your plan to reach SL?*
I will continue my styling routine of wash and go's every 3 days or so. It keeps my hair moist and scalp clean. I will include some protective styling occasionally but the tight styles cause more harm than good. 
I will DC every week or so with whatever I have on hand.
Consistent Vitamins!    
Simplicity will be the best for me in this situation. 

*What's your regimen?*
Wash every 3-4 Days with a shampoo 1x only 
Style with eco styler leave-in and oil/butter
DC 1x per week 
Pree Poo with coconut oil when I remember massaging into scalp

*How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?*
I will likely press my hair at home or do some highlights at a deva salon

*Anything else you want to share?*
*Good luck to us all!!!

excuse the silly faces. *


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 7, 2016)

I did a roller set today. I just finger combed the curls a bit and will wear my hair like this until next wash day.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm in again! I wasn't going to join but I need to get serious. I say that every few weeks then fall off. I'll come back with stats just feeling too lazy to add them right now. I'll also visit the  SL 2016 thread and try one more time to add my update pic. I'll probably use the same one as my starting pic here.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 8, 2016)

I normally sleep pretty with a roller set, but something is different this time around... 
anyway I don't wanna be in my hair too much rolling it at night. 

I was looking at Sally's ION hard water shampoo yesterday. The water here is bad. Is that a shampoo to use once a month?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I normally sleep pretty with a roller set, but something is different this time around...
> anyway I don't wanna be in my hair too much rolling it at night.
> 
> I was looking at Sally's ION hard water shampoo yesterday. The water here is bad. Is that a shampoo to use once a month?


Do you have a water filter?

I have that shampoo but I don't use it regularly. I tend to do a mud wash instead. That shampoo was a bit drying for my hair. I bought it to shampoo after I swim which I have yet to do.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Do you have a water filter?
> 
> I have that shampoo but I don't use it regularly. I tend to do a mud wash instead. That shampoo was a bit drying for my hair. I bought it to shampoo after I swim which I have yet to do.


I need to replace it.


----------



## ITS.CHRISSI (Dec 8, 2016)

I started my vitamins. I use the Mary Ruth Organics liquid vitamins now. I am a vegetarian/pesc and I find that I do not get all of the vitamins that I need even with this lifestyle choice (I am working on it) so it is a good supplement for me.  And I have been focusing on my water. 
Wash day tonight I look forward to a scalp massage.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 8, 2016)

*What length are you now?*
NL

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural

*What's your plan to reach SL?*
Moisture/protein balance, no headbands to avoid breakage and no cutting this time around. Trimming OK

*What's your regimen?*
Wash once a week with a mid week cowash alternating moisture and protein dc's. Nothing else really. Simple is better for me.

*How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?*
Think I might finally try rollersetting again and wearing more stretched styles.

*Anything else you want to share?*
I have to make sure that all of my good practices carry over to this year. I was able to grow out my nape from patchy spots and fill in my thinning, balding spot from wearing headbands. My hair hates those headbands even though they are cute.

*Post your starting pic:*
I'll post after I blow dry next week.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 8, 2016)

I plan to start 2017 off with a clean slate for optimal hydration and length retention. I did a hard water makeover this week and I really like the results.  My hair has no definition but was left extra clean and fluffy!

The top two pics is my wet hair immediately after rinsing the hard water shampoo.  The bottom two pics are immediately after rinsing out the hard water treatment.  My hair went from dull and ashy to dark and lovely.  I'll probably do another treatment at the beginning of January just to make sure I removed all the hard water deposits and chlorine.  It's now ready to thoroughly receive all the moisture I'll put on [email protected]


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 9, 2016)

*What length are you now?*
NL

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural

*What's your plan to reach SL?*
Moisture & Protective Styling. Curb my trichotillomania.

*What's your regimen?*
Working on that.

*How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?*
Rock my cute earrings with my blown out fro.

*Anything else you want to share?*
Yellowbird blow dryers are the truth. And shrinkage is the devil.

*Post your starting pic:*
Must I?  I was looking a mess, a sin and a shame.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 9, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I plan to start 2017 off with a clean slate for optimal hydration and length retention. I did a hard water makeover this week and I really like the results.  My hair has no definition but it left it extra clean and fluffy!
> 
> The top two pics is my wet hair immediately after rinsing the hard water shampoo.  The bottom two pics are immediately after rinsing out the hard water treatment.  My hair went from dull and ashy to dark and lovely.  I'll probably do another treatment at the beginning of January just to make sure I removed all the hard water deposits and chlorine.  It's now ready to thoroughly receive all the moisture I'll put on [email protected]


It does look different! I just clarified my hair too. I used Joico to remove mineral and chlorine deposits. I followed with design essentials. What did you deep CON with?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 10, 2016)

I just rinsed out the conditioner. I rinsed in the sink! It wasn't bad detangling though. My hair was pretty pliable to work with. All I used was my detangling spray and two tiny drops of Keracare silken seal. I put some foam wrap lotion on my edges and tied my hair down to air dry a bit. I will blow dry and flat iron today.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 10, 2016)

Evallusion said:


> *What length are you now?*
> NL
> 
> *Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
> ...



Lol you look fine.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 10, 2016)

Evallusion said:


> *What length are you now?*
> NL
> 
> *Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
> ...


I love your earrings! Did you make those?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 10, 2016)

JCPenny is having a sale, so I'm gonna grab the Keracare line. I may pick up 3 things.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 10, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> It does look different! I just clarified my hair too. I used Joico to remove mineral and chlorine deposits. I followed with design essentials. What did you deep CON with?



I used my one and only tgin Honey Miracle Hair Mask, I have never been as happy with any other DC as I am with this one.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Starting pic (I hate this fro)





KiWiStyle said:


> I used my one and only tgin Honey Miracle Hair Mask, I have never been as happy with any other DC as I am with this one.


I have the whole line. So far I'm happy with it. But i'm still using up other stuff and haven't been using it consistently.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 10, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I love your earrings! Did you make those?



Thanks! I got them last week from Etsy, from a shop called BOABW.  I called myself trying to support black businesses on Black Friday.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 10, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I have the whole line. So far I'm happy with it. But i'm still using up other stuff and haven't been using it consistently.



I like the green tea leave in too and have to shampoo but haven't tried it yet.  The HMHM is BAE!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I like the green tea leave in too and have to shampoo but haven't tried it yet.  The HMHM is BAE!



What is HMHM? Is that the moisturizer? If so you are right. I can actually put it on my dry hair and my hair is moisturized. I also have the twist cream but haven't use it recently.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 10, 2016)

It's the Honey Miracle Hair Mask.  This linew is all kinds of awesomeness! @faithVA


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> It's the Honey Miracle Hair Mask.  This linew is all kinds of awesomeness! @faithVA


I can't use honey to save my life! It's like how coconut oil behaves for certain people. Products with it leave my hair stiff. It's like glycerin.  I really need to get a new shower filter too!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 11, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I can't use honey to save my life! It's like how coconut oil behaves for certain people. Products with it leave my hair stiff. It's like glycerin.  I really need to get a new shower filter too!



I would still try it out and return it if you don't like it because most people fell in love with it. Sometimes it's not just any one ingredient that's not working for you but the entire formulation of the product as a,whole.  You might be surprised by the results you get from it.  Youll have to weigh the risks, how bad does it get when your hair reacts to honey?  Is it hair breaking bad (Breaking Bad, get it,...NVM, lol) or a slight imbalance but nothing next wash day can't fix bad?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I can't use honey to save my life! It's like how coconut oil behaves for certain people. Products with it leave my hair stiff. It's like glycerin.  I really need to get a new shower filter too!


I can't usually use coconut oil. I avoid it at all costs. But TGIN has it in the products and somehow the way they have blended it works for me.

Sometimes hair products are like food. I hated limassol beans until I met someone who really knew how to cook them


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I would still try it out and return it if you don't like it because most people fell in love with it. Sometimes it's not just any one ingredient that's not working for you but the entire formulation of the product as a,whole.  You might be surprised by the results you get from it.  Youll have to weigh the risks, how bad does it get when your hair reacts to honey?  Is it hair breaking bad (Breaking Bad, get it,...NVM, lol) or a slight imbalance but nothing next wash day can't fix bad?


I didn't the read your post first but we are thinking the same thing about formulation.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I would still try it out and return it if you don't like it because most people fell in love with it. Sometimes it's not just any one ingredient that's not working for you but the entire formulation of the product as a,whole.  You might be surprised by the results you get from it.  Youll have to weigh the risks, how bad does it get when your hair reacts to honey?  Is it hair breaking bad (Breaking Bad, get it,...NVM, lol) or a slight imbalance but nothing next wash day can't fix bad?


Like straw.  Like I had to just throw that shampoo out. I forgot i can't use Joico products. Like nothing by by that company.


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm in! I just straightened my hair yesterday but it's up in a bun now, so I'll be back with a starting pic when I take it down.

What length are you now? Neck length

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What's your plan to reach SL? Protective style more often, not blow dry out of laziness.

What's your regimen? Working on it, but I wash once a week for the most part. DC when I feel like it, but I should shoot for at least once a month.

How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL? Hmm, haven't thought about it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 11, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Like straw.  Like I had to just throw that shampoo out. I forgot i can't use Joico products. Like nothing by by that company.


Lol!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 11, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I didn't the read your post first but we are thinking the same thing about formulation.




Great minds think alike!  I learned not to completely count out products because of one ingredient.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Lol!


Girl I took that stuff I got yesterday back and found some Keracare. Oh and Creme Of Nature has exploded with a bunch of new product lines that all come with leave-in conditioners for different hair needs!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Girl I took that stuff I got yesterday back and found some Keracare. Oh and Creme Of Nature has exploded with a bunch of new product lines that all come with leave-in conditioners for different hair needs!


That's good to know. At Sallys?

I don't know why I'm asking. I don't need another leave-in


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2016)

faithVA said:


> That's good to know. At Sallys?
> 
> I don't know why I'm asking. I don't need another leave-in


Not at Sally's and it's a shame that they don't. I mean they have like 5-7 different lines!


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 11, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Girl I took that stuff I got yesterday back and found some Keracare. Oh and Creme Of Nature has exploded with a bunch of new product lines that all come with leave-in conditioners for different hair needs!



I've seen a bunch of new stuff at the BSS near me. I got a coconut milk detangling leave-in conditioner that actually works pretty well on my hair and my son's.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 11, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Girl I took that stuff I got yesterday back and found some Keracare. Oh and Creme Of Nature has exploded with a bunch of new product lines that all come with leave-in conditioners for different hair needs!


Lmbo, what was that?  The ION?


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 12, 2016)

Welp the cornrows are out. Only a week later and they were unraveling and looked raggedy. I should have known better. When I was a kid my momma would always think I was forgetting my scarf because my cornrows would frizz so fast. That's just my hair I suppose-fine and frizz prone in certain styles.

I found a new style tho. Apparently my TWA can now be slicked into the world's smallest ponytails and then I slapped a faux pony puff on top. Gonna rock this for a week or two. I will snap a pic tomorrow when I have on some makeup


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 12, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Lmbo, what was that?  The ION?


I took back the Design Essentials.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 12, 2016)

When I finished my hair Saturday I loved how my style came out and how straight my roots were, but my hair was super dry. I need to wash my hair again to remove product and hydrate it, without added product.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 12, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> When I finished my hair Saturday I loved how my style came out and how straight my roots were, but my hair was super dry. I need to wash my hair again to remove product and hydrate it, without added product.



I had to clarify this week again too because the protein treatment I used last week had cones in it.  I won't need to clarify again until the end of January...maybe Feb 1st-ish.  My hydration levels are increasing slowly but surely.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Dec 12, 2016)

last night washed with nettle shampoo bar, dc'ed with db pumpkin seed contindioner mixed with honey and castor oil. twisted with apb leave-in and qb brbc.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 12, 2016)

My hair is dry dry dry and isn't soaking up product the way it normally does. I think I need to clarify but I don't have any more clarifying shampoo. I also think I need to start dcing under the dryer again. I shouldn't have stopped but laziness got to me. And I might 86 my mid week cowash if I start doing that again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 12, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> My hair is dry dry dry and isn't soaking up product the way it normally does. I think I need to clarify but I don't have any more clarifying shampoo. I also think I need to start dcing under the dryer again. I shouldn't have stopped but laziness got to me. And I might 86 my mid week cowash if I start doing that again.


I had to just change all of my products. My hair was just super dry! I stated in the other thread that I'm going  to apply a clear gloss to protect my hair as well.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 12, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I had to just change all of my products. My hair was just super dry! I stated in the other thread that I'm going  to apply a clear gloss to protect my hair as well.


I saw that. I don't know anything about those. What are they? What do they do?

I think I'm giving up Aussie Moist. Everything except the 3 minute miracle. The shampoo and rinse out conditioner are unnecessarily coating my hair. I'll keep Paul Mitchell and Joico. I'm happy with them for the most part but I may be dealing with some serious buildup since I was mid week co washing and shampooing every 2 weeks. Turns out my hair didn't like that even though I thought it would work. I want to search for a really good clarifying shampoo.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 13, 2016)

@KammyGirl
It's a semi or demi permanent color, which happens to be clear. It can be used on top of a color, or used alone to provide shine and smooth the cuticles


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 13, 2016)

I won't be wrapping my hair until I get some more length. I will straighten it, wear it out for the day, then use my little banana clip to keep it pulled up and off of my neck in the back.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm really loving the simplicity of my new regimen. I cleanse, DC and style (2-strand twist) while watching Netflix on the ipad in my bathroom.  Wear them for three days and twistout for three more days and rinse and repeat on day 7.  When I get bored and I will get bored, I'll be adventurous and flat twist instead, lol.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 13, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm really loving the simplicity of my new regimen. I cleanse, DC and style (2-strand twist) while watching Netflix on the ipad in my bathroom.  Wear them for three days and twistout for three more days and rinse and repeat on day 7.  When I get bored and I will get bored, I'll be adventurous and flat twist instead, lol.


Sounds like a good regimen. Perfectly low maintenance. I want to do something similar except I don't think twists look good on me.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 13, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Sounds like a good regimen. Perfectly low maintenance. I want to do something similar except I don't think twists look good on me.



Lol, my twists doesn't look good AT ALL either...I wear a hat when I go out.  If I have somewhere to go and need to be presentable I do a twistout.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm really loving the simplicity of my new regimen. I cleanse, DC and style (2-strand twist) while watching Netflix on the ipad in my bathroom.  Wear them for three days and twistout for three more days and rinse and repeat on day 7.  When I get bored and I will get bored, I'll be adventurous and flat twist instead, lol.


How long does it take you to install your twist?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Lol, my twists doesn't look good AT ALL either...I wear a hat when I go out.  If I have somewhere to go and need to be presentable I do a twistout.


My twist don't look good either. Everyone at work has just gotten used to them. Flat twist look better on me and they are also faster to install. But I can't style them in a way where I can where a flat twist out yet. There is always a downside


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My twist don't look good either. Everyone at work has just gotten used to them. Flat twist look better on me and they are also faster to install. But I can't style them in a way where I can where a flat twist out yet. There is always a downside


I think I should probably start practicing but I always say that and I never do. Haha

Thanks to @shortdub78  I just gave away a ton of Aussie Moist stuff to my sister so I'm not tempted to use it. All I have left is Paul Mitchell and 1 tub of Joico Moisture Recover balm. I found a bottle of Nexxus Emergencee in my stash too. Not sure if I'll keep it. This weekend it's all about moisture since I'm blow drying.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 14, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I think I should probably start practicing but I always say that and I never do. Haha
> 
> Thanks to @shortdub78  I just gave away a ton of Aussie Moist stuff to my sister so I'm not tempted to use it. All I have left is Paul Mitchell and 1 tub of Joico Moisture Recover balm. I found a bottle of Nexxus Emergencee in my stash too. Not sure if I'll keep it. This weekend it's all about moisture since I'm blow drying.


Lol! Yes! We don't need to be tempted! Get it out of our lives! I was watching videos about not needing a bunch of protein treatments and I know for a fact stylists don't just give a client one, Unless it is totally needed. Especially with natural hair. We need moisture. And most products will assist with giving us that balance. That's why we gotta find and stick with a line that has a great chemistry of what ingredients will work. I'm telling you my hair feels so much better. I probably could have stayed natural, since I wanted to heat style often, but due to the bleach and using certain products, I just couldn't get the moisture I needed.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 14, 2016)

faithVA said:


> How long does it take you to install your twist?




After I apply leave in, detangle and section it, it usually takes about an hour or so. I watch a movie or show the whole time so I never really timed it.  I don't rush through it and sometimes play in it, lol. 

Next week I'll time the install process.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 14, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My twist don't look good either. Everyone at work has just gotten used to them. Flat twist look better on me and they are also faster to install. But I can't style them in a way where I can where a flat twist out yet. There is always a downside



LOL! I would LOVE to flat twist but at my present length, there are too many long parts to cover.  I'll hopefully be able to by Spring.  I think for flat twist to look cute styled, you have to have 8 or more inches of hair so it can hang right.  My 2 strand twists look crazy but the twistout is really cute even with all the lopsided layers from home cutting, lol!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Lol! Yes! We don't need to be tempted! Get it out of our lives! I was watching videos about not needing a bunch of protein treatments and I know for a fact stylists don't just give a client one, Unless it is totally needed. Especially with natural hair. We need moisture. And most products will assist with giving us that balance. That's why we gotta find and stick with a line that has a great chemistry of what ingredients will work. I'm telling you my hair feels so much better. I probably could have stayed natural, since I wanted to heat style often, but due to the bleach and using certain products, I just couldn't get the moisture I needed.


I'm on the other side. I say keep it. I think you should have one protein treatment in your stash. Even as a low po natural my hair likes some protein every now and then. My hair retains moisture better after a good protein treatment. It does have to be the right protein.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 14, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Lol! Yes! We don't need to be tempted! Get it out of our lives! I was watching videos about not needing a bunch of protein treatments and I know for a fact stylists don't just give a client one, Unless it is totally needed. Especially with natural hair. We need moisture. And most products will assist with giving us that balance. That's why we gotta find and stick with a line that has a great chemistry of what ingredients will work. I'm telling you my hair feels so much better. I probably could have stayed natural, since I wanted to heat style often, but due to the bleach and using certain products, I just couldn't get the moisture I needed.




You're right about the product moisture/protein formulations.  I learned my course healthy hair doesnt require regular protein treatments but my damaged ends to. My hair was perpetually dry ever since I BC and I could never figure out why but thankfully never gave up.  I always believed the cure was just around the corner...my hair would show me signs that it could be so much better and I held on to that.  It was external factors that damaged my hair; steam DC and the hard water and chlorine in my water.  I'm so happy I pushed on because my natural curiosity and diligence is paying off.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> LOL! I would LOVE to flat twist but at my present length, there are too many long parts to cover.  I'll hopefully be able to by Spring.  I think for flat twist to look cute styled, you have to have 8 or more inches of hair so it can hang right.  My 2 strand twists look crazy but the twistout is really cute even with all the lopsided layers from home cutting, lol!


I don't have 8 inches of hair which is why 8 wear flat twist up does. I'm not sure even at 8 inches my hair will hang. I'm thinking I won't have decent hang until I'm APL.

My flat twist reach mid ear and im about 6 inches. It's going to take a lot more inches to even get them to hang to my jaw.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 14, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm on the other side. I say keep it. I think you should have one protein treatment in your stash. Even as a low po natural my hair likes some protein every now and then. My hair retains moisture better after a good protein treatment. It does have to be the right protein.



Yes certain ptoteins will help you receive moisture better...but it can't be any type.  If you find your hair isn't retaining or receiving moisture as it has been then it's probably time to reconstruct. One of these days I'm going to buy the Komaza carw protein.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 14, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I don't have 8 inches of hair which is why 8 wear flat twist up does. I'm not sure even at 8 inches my hair will hang. I'm thinking I won't have decent hang until I'm APL.
> 
> My flat twist reach mid ear and im about 6 inches. It's going to take a lot more inches to even get them to hang to my jaw.




Yep...your hair is fine, right?  People with course hair will have better hang time sooner because the hair is naturally heavier. 
I think the coarseness, moisture level and hair type all will determine how soon you get hang.  My hair is medium density so it can be scalpy especially if I flat twist too tight.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yep...your hair is fine, right?  People with course hair will have better hang time sooner because the hair is naturally heavier.
> I think the coarseness, moisture level and hair type all will determine how soon you get hang.  My hair is medium density so it can be scalpy especially if I flat twist too tight.


No its not fine. I don't remember who the Komaza analysis said. It's between fine and coarse. My shrinkage is major so unless I strap her down she is always trying to draw up. 

I'm straightening this weekend so I will see how long they hang. It won't be long enough to to wear down.  And the front just doesn't want to act right now matter what.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 14, 2016)

Good dialogue ladies! We are gonna go into 2017 with so much knowledge and awareness of what are hair needs to achieve our goals! Besides SL my main goal was to get my Moisture balance on track, find and find a style that I can wear in between wash days. 
I will go back to roller setting when I can get the Keracare wrap foam lotion. I adore that stuff. It doesn't give a ton of hold, but it isn't sticky, and doesn't dry the hair out. I can comb my curls out fear of mechanical breakage.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 14, 2016)

faithVA said:


> No its not fine. I don't remember who the Komaza analysis said. It's between fine and coarse. My shrinkage is major so unless I strap her down she is always trying to draw up.
> 
> I'm straightening this weekend so I will see how long they hang. It won't be long enough to to wear down.  And the front just doesn't want to act right now matter what.



Lol @ "strap her down"..I couldn't have said it better myself, haha!

My bangs area is the absolute worst too, it has no act right, lol.   I noticed it's growing in more dense and thicker.  Thank goodness I have patience when it comes to my hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 14, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Good dialogue ladies! We are gonna go into 2017 with so much knowledge and awareness of what are hair needs to achieve our goals! Besides SL my main goal was to get my Moisture balance on track, find and find a style that I can wear in between wash days.
> I will go back to roller setting when I can get the Keracare wrap foam lotion. I adore that stuff. It doesn't give a ton of hold, but it isn't sticky, and doesn't dry the hair out. I can comb my curls out fear of mechanical breakage.



Yes it is, I love an active thread!  Do you know what caused your moisture level imbalance?

I miss roller setting my hair...I almost mastered it and then I BC.  I don't know about attempting it with my hair...the most I could do when I get length will probably be flexi-rods and Curlformers.  

Have you tried the Nairobi foam?  If so, how do you compare them?  I need to get my hands on more Nairobi foam, that stuff was fire (as my daughter says, lol)!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 14, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes it is, I love an active thread!  Do you know what caused your moisture level imbalance?
> 
> I miss roller setting my hair...I almost mastered it and then I BC.  I don't know about attempting it with my hair...the most I could do when I get length will probably be flexi-rods and Curlformers.
> 
> Have you tried the Nairobi foam?  If so, how do you compare them?  I need to get my hands on more Nairobi foam, that stuff was fire (as my daughter says, lol)!


Two issues. I bleached my hair to remove the purple in the front, so of course bleach equals more moisture. Then I used ecostyler gel everyday and was using Shea moisture coconut/hibiscus products. On top of that I was using protein treatments thinking I needed them due to the bleach/color. Oh and just down right neglect/lazy.

I really like Nairobi almost three years ago. I didn't use it for roller sets, but I used it to mold my hair down to cut down on drying time. I stepped away from Nairobi because the products have a ton of protein in them. I used them up and never repurchased. I think the wrap lotion is great for molding, fingerwaves, other set styles, and roller sets that you don't plan on combing out.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 14, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Two issues. I bleached my hair to remove the purple in the front, so of course bleach equals more moisture. Then I used ecostyler gel everyday and was using Shea moisture coconut/hibiscus products. On top of that I was using protein treatments thinking I needed them due to the bleach/color. Oh and just down right neglect/lazy.
> 
> I really like Nairobi almost three years ago. I didn't use it for roller sets, but I used it to mold my hair down to cut down on drying time. I stepped away from Nairobi because the products have a ton of protein in them. I used them up and never repurchased. I think the wrap lotion is great for molding, fingerwaves, other set styles, and roller sets that you don't plan on combing out.




Wow, that's a lot!  The good thing is you know what caused the problem and can correct it!  I didn't realize the Nairobi had a lot of protein in it, they don't put ingredients on their labels so...I'll have to read more reviews on it.  I hear Design Essentials have a good one too.  

Yeah, I'll use it for wet curly sets only.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 14, 2016)

It's coming along very nicely!

My hair is darker, more hydrated, more dense and and is growing and retaining at a normal rate! My ends are being chopped off over time so detangling is getting easier and easier.  Take a look at my bangs!  Once upon a time, I had to manipulate this area to hide all the spaces because it was soo thin.  You can tell by my ends, see how thin they are...that was all the way up the strands before.

Somehow my left side won't let my twistout be great ...I'll be working on placement to get the same results as my right side.

I thank God for all the knowledge and wisdom I've received from the professionals over at the 30 day hair detox blog, hair enthusiasts here like yourselves and the trained hair analyst Rene over at komaza care!  Why did that just sound like I just gave a speech for winning an Emmy Award, lol!?!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 14, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> It's coming along very nicely!
> 
> My hair is darker, more hydrated, more dense and and is growing and retaining at a normal rate! My ends are being chopped off over time so detangling is getting easier and easier.  Take a look at my bangs!  Once upon a time, I had to manipulate this area to hide all the spaces because it was soo thin.  You can tell by my ends, see how thin they are...that was all the way up the strands before.
> 
> ...


Your hair looks so hydrated! Lol love your twists!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 14, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Your hair looks so hydrated! Lol love your twists!


 Thanks you!a


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 14, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Lol! Yes! We don't need to be tempted! Get it out of our lives! I was watching videos about not needing a bunch of protein treatments and I know for a fact stylists don't just give a client one, Unless it is totally needed. Especially with natural hair. We need moisture. And most products will assist with giving us that balance. That's why we gotta find and stick with a line that has a great chemistry of what ingredients will work. I'm telling you my hair feels so much better. I probably could have stayed natural, since I wanted to heat style often, but due to the bleach and using certain products, I just couldn't get the moisture I needed.





faithVA said:


> I'm on the other side. I say keep it. I think you should have one protein treatment in your stash. Even as a low po natural my hair likes some protein every now and then. My hair retains moisture better after a good protein treatment. It does have to be the right protein.



It took me ages to figure out the right protein regimen for me. I've posted in several protein threads trying to get it right and was proud of myself when I did. I used to be of the mindset that I didn't need protein ever and then I ended up with gross stretchy hair. Komaza's protein strengthener (the old formula) was the first one I tried and I loved it. The new formula is more of a once a week light protein for me. Then I started buying more on the ground and let it go.

My most recent regimen had me using Nexxus Emergencee conditioner once a week for light protein and the hard treatment as needed. When I introduced Joico into my regimen I stopped the Nexxus because Joico works as a balancing conditioner for me. Perfect combo of moisture and protein and my hair is happy for it...most days. Lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 14, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> It's coming along very nicely!
> 
> My hair is darker, more hydrated, more dense and and is growing and retaining at a normal rate! My ends are being chopped off over time so detangling is getting easier and easier.  Take a look at my bangs!  Once upon a time, I had to manipulate this area to hide all the spaces because it was soo thin.  You can tell by my ends, see how thin they are...that was all the way up the strands before.
> 
> ...



Your hair is so shiny and twists looking juicy! Nice!


shortdub78 said:


> Good dialogue ladies! We are gonna go into 2017 with so much knowledge and awareness of what are hair needs to achieve our goals! Besides SL my main goal was to get my Moisture balance on track, find and find a style that I can wear in between wash days.
> I will go back to roller setting when I can get the Keracare wrap foam lotion. I adore that stuff. It doesn't give a ton of hold, but it isn't sticky, and doesn't dry the hair out. I can comb my curls out fear of mechanical breakage.


Girl, even with all your problems you'll be APL at the end of this challenge. Still can't get over my shock when I saw that blow dry pic in the other thread. Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 14, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Your hair is so shiny and twists looking juicy! Nice!
> 
> Girl, even with all your problems you'll be APL at the end of this challenge. Still can't get over my shock when I saw that blow dry pic in the other thread. Lol


You ladies are gonna be right there with me! lol I'm not leaving without you!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hey ladies! I gave myself a clear rinse yesterday! I used it on my DD too. It really helped smooth the cuticles down, helped with shine, gave the hair some slip, and protection. After flat ironing my hair (relaxed, or natural) my strands would still stick to each other, and I would have to use oil sheen to make sure the comb glided through my hair.
Well I didn't have to do that when I wrapped my hair at night.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

Here are my starting pictures for 2017. I need another 2 inches for the nape to hit SL and the upper part won't reach until probably the end of the year.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ok ladies, I looked all over to find some satin scrunchies in a B&M store. No such luck. So I'm gonna break down and make a couple. I got a black silk scarf that I'm gonna use. I just washed it. I got elastic and my DD's sewing machine. She is gonna help me. 
Going back to bunning and roller setting is gonna get me over the hump.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 17, 2016)

Deep conditioning now with Paul Mitchell Super Charged Moisturizer. I decided to apply my conditioner the way I used to like a relaxer. I was always able to see what shape my hair was in when I did this. And my hair is dry. By the time I got to the back of my hair it looked like there was no conditioner on the front. Dry under moisturized hair so I went back and added more. I put on a plastic bag, a plastic shower cap and one of my old winter hats. Didn't feel like pulling out my dryer. I'll stay like this while I straighten up the house maybe overnight. And I'll blow dry tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm loving the ease of my flat twist out. It gets big at the end of the day but it's still wearable.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm loving the ease of my flat twist out. It gets big at the end of the day but it's still wearable.
> 
> View attachment 382427


Yes!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm loving the ease of my flat twist out. It gets big at the end of the day but it's still wearable.
> 
> View attachment 382427



That's very pretty, I love it!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 17, 2016)

@faithVA 
Looks very soft! Like pretty beach Waves!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks ladies.

^^^ I can't convey how happy I am to finally have a go to style. Even though I would love to be through with the SL challenge, at least I am finally at a good starting place where I'm not consistently struggling and walking around with ugly styles


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2016)

Just so I  know for the future, it takes me 11 flat twists to get a decent flat twist out. I can do fewer in the front but it last a bit better with more.

Also a different product with more hold could probably help. After I use up this one I will try others. But I want the next one to also be glycerin free and to be light so it doesn't have build up.

I will compare every other month to see how many twists I can reduce it to. It's about 3 a section now. Maybe I can reduce it to 8 over the next few months.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> ^^^ I can't convey how happy I am to finally have a go to style. Even though I would love to be through with the SL challenge, at least I am finally at a good starting place where I'm not consistently struggling and walking around with ugly styles


I start doing stupid stuff when I struggle with trying to find a go to style. And I'm not the person I used to be when it comes to trying different hairstyles. I wouldn't care if I wasn't interested in growing my hair out.
I gotta assess  my rollers and see what will allow me to straighten my roots, then wear a bun. If I go too curly, I won't be able to pull it back neatly.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Dec 18, 2016)

I think I am switching exclusively to salon brands, with the exception of qhemet biologics brbc and abcdefg butter.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 18, 2016)

lindseyerinc said:


> I think I am switching exclusively to salon brands, with the exception of qhemet biologics brbc and abcdefg butter.


I did that too. I need to have products that are correctly formulated, ph levels suited for the products and what they are suppose to do, and products that I know will consistently deliver.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Dec 18, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I did that too. I need to have products that are correctly formulated, ph levels suited for the products and what they are suppose to do, and products that I know will consistently deliver.


I'm sick of paying $12+ for a product that I can't return on top of long wait times coupled with outrageous shipping.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Just so I  know for the future, it takes me 11 flat twists to get a decent flat twist out. I can do fewer in the front but it last a bit better with more.
> 
> Also a different product with more hold could probably help. After I use up this one I will try others. But I want the next one to also be glycerin free and to be light so it doesn't have build up.
> 
> I will compare every other month to see how many twists I can reduce it to. It's about 3 a section now. Maybe I can reduce it to 8 over the next few months.




That's my goal after reaching SL or during the year; is to achieve flat twists and with only 8-10 twist.  I have no doubt I'll meet that goal by June!

I hear Camille Rose has a cream gel thats pretty amazing for hold bit not a crunchy hold.  I plan to try buy it this week.

ETA: It's called Aloe Whipped Butter.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 18, 2016)

lindseyerinc said:


> I'm sick of paying $12+ for a product that I can't return on top of long wait times coupled with outrageous shipping.


I'm glad you shared that. I wonder why the high shipping prices? I have a theory based on personal/business experience, but I can't speak for others.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 18, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm glad you shared that. I wonder why the high shipping prices? I have a theory based on personal/business experience, but I can't speak for others.


Please share your theory about high S&H!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 18, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Please share your theory about high S&H!


Ok I sell handmade stuff. I was trying to figure out what was the best amount to charge for shipping.   I also have a business account with PayPal. So I charge a certain amount for an item, then I charge an amount for shipping. Based on the percentage of the sale, PayPal takes their cut. So they chop into the shipping amount, which means the amount that I charge gets chopped into to cover the shipping. If I go higher on the shipping, I don't lose profit. It evens it out. But if I keep low shipping, I have to charge more for the product.  
So the seller has to decide do they want to lose profit, or charge more on the shipping. If a product cost $12, you gotta consider everything. That person had to pay for the ingredients, they gotta pay for the container/lid, the label, their time and energy, the packaging, going to the post office, paying for a shipping label to you can track your order, paper, ink, office supplies, equipment, utilities, etc... you gotta pay for the website too.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 18, 2016)

I installed some YUGE  Marley/Havana twists. I think they look pretty good, and more importantly will keep my hands out of my hair for a minimum of 3 weeks


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's my goal after reaching SL or during the year; is to achieve flat twists and with only 8-10 twist.  I have no doubt I'll meet that goal by June!
> 
> I hear Camille Rose has a cream gel thats pretty amazing for hold bit not a crunchy hold.  I plan to try buy it this week.
> 
> ETA: It's called Aloe Whipped Butter.



I tried the Aloe whip. My hair turned into our huge poofball.  I probably still have 5he picture on my phone. I haven't tried a camille rose product my hair likes yet. I will try 1 or 2 more before I give up on the line.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I tried the Aloe whip. My hair turned into our huge poofball.  I probably still have 5he picture on my phone. I haven't tried a camille rose product my hair likes yet. I will try 1 or 2 more before I give up on the line.



Oh that's not good, lol. 

This was done with CR Almond Jai Twist Butter and lasts for days...longer if I could keep my hands out of my hair, lol.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 18, 2016)

All I'm doing is washing my hair 1-2 a week, braiding it back and wearing wigs. I'm just not in the mood to do much right now.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh that's not good, lol.
> 
> This was done with CR Almond Jai Twist Butter and lasts for days...longer if I could keep my hands out of my hair, lol.


Very nice. Yeah the Almond Jai gets a lot of raves. It did nothing for my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 18, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh that's not good, lol.
> 
> This was done with CR Almond Jai Twist Butter and lasts for days...longer if I could keep my hands out of my hair, lol.


Looks plump and juicy!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Very nice. Yeah the Almond Jai gets a lot of raves. It did nothing for my hair.




I understand what you're saying, it didn't hold as well as I like.  I usually cocktail with a gel; Uncle Funky's Daughter or Design Essentials.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 18, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Looks plump and juicy!



Thanks it's getting there! I think I posted this pic before, I just want a to show faithVA how the Almond Jai worked on my hair.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 19, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> All I'm doing is washing my hair 1-2 a week, braiding it back and wearing wigs. I'm just not in the mood to do much right now.


I was actually looking at short wigs that look like my hair thinking I might try this. I haven't done wigs because I feel like they'll look wiggy on me and be noticeable. But I need a way to put my hair away and still be able to get to it once a week.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Dec 19, 2016)

What length are you now? Somewhat neck length

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? 4B & 4c relaxed and will be transitioning to natural

What's your regimen? Wash hair every twoweeks w giovanni tea tree poo & or design essentials honey poo & dc with ssi okra or ors replenishing con or ssi avocado con or ssi rich moisture masque. Light blow dry & moisturize with oyin hair dew ,kckt & seal with avocado oil. Wear wigs & sewins for protective styles

What's do you need to do/change to reach SL? Stop relaxing because my hair is extremely damaged. Continue wearing wigs & sew ins & step up my co washing and deep conditioning. Also i need to eat better

Goal areas: crown & middle & back left nape area that has broken off

I dont have a goal month , I just hope to see progress by the deadline & I will celebrate by continuing healthy hair practices


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I was actually looking at short wigs that look like my hair thinking I might try this. I haven't done wigs because I feel like they'll look wiggy on me and be noticeable. But I need a way to put my hair away and still be able to get to it once a week.


I want to do this too. Let me know if you find something.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I was actually looking at short wigs that look like my hair thinking I might try this. I haven't done wigs because I feel like they'll look wiggy on me and be noticeable. But I need a way to put my hair away and still be able to get to it once a week.


You could cornrows your hair, or put it in some ceily twists and pin them down. I have pixie wigs. I can't do long wigs. They make me look like lil Kim.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 19, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> You could cornrows your hair, or put it in some ceily twists and pin them down. I have pixie wigs. I can't do long wigs. They make me look like lil Kim.


Yeah but then I have to find something to put over my twists for work. I haven't found anything I like and I wouldn't want anything straight but everything curly looks wiggy especially the short ones. But I'm not giving up yet. I'm actually looking right now while I'm on the train going to work.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 19, 2016)

The next problem I'm having is these pictures of the wigs are obviously not pics of the wigs but of women with their real hair. I'm going to the wig shop with my sister. She's the queen of wigs and I can never tell if it's a sew in or wig.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Yeah but then I have to find something to put over my twists for work. I haven't found anything I like and I wouldn't want anything straight but everything curly looks wiggy especially the short ones. But I'm not giving up yet. I'm actually looking right now while I'm on the train going to work.


I use those satin spandex caps and it lays my hair down. Is that what you mean. Maybe you can get a custom wig done? Just have the sew-in placed on the wig cap?


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> The next problem I'm having is these pictures of the wigs are obviously not pics of the wigs but of women with their real hair. I'm going to the wig shop with my sister. She's the queen of wigs and I can never tell if it's a sew in or wig.



Exciting! I prefer just going to the shop as well. I haven't liked the wigs I've gotten when I purchased online.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 19, 2016)

This is what I'm currently wearing


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> This is what I'm currently wearing


That's really cute


----------



## lindseyerinc (Dec 19, 2016)

@KiWiStyle you have inspired me to put in two strand twists. Hopefully, they will last all week. If all goes well, I will redo them each week during my break between semesters. Hopefully this will cut down on ssk's and help me retain.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> You could cornrows your hair, or put it in some ceily twists and pin them down. I have pixie wigs. I can't do long wigs. They make me look like lil Kim.



I can't do wigs at all, lol! My hairline is sensitive to them, lol...long wigs look wiggy on me too and short wigs may show my beady beads, lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2016)

lindseyerinc said:


> @KiWiStyle you have inspired me to put in two strand twists. Hopefully, they will last all week. If all goes well, I will redo them each week during my break between semesters. Hopefully this will cut down on ssk's and help me retain.



I'm glad I can help!  Keeping my hair twisted for up to 3 days and twisting out for 3/4 days have definitely reduced my single strand knots.  My hair is a breeding ground for those .  Hopefully you'll have success too!


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 19, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> This is what I'm currently wearing


Cute!! Now y'all got me all excited. @KiWiStyle I swore up and down I would never ever wear a wig. Only because I feel like I would look silly and it would be so obvious. But like @shortdub78 suggested I might get a custom one. My sister is so excited. Lol This is her territory so let's hope she don't have me looking a fool.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I can't do wigs at all, lol! My hairline is sensitive to them, lol...long wigs look wiggy on me too and short wigs may show my beady beads, lol.


Girl I make sure I get the ones that lay super flat and come down long enough. I got a peanut head, so I really gotta find something that won't have me looking like a Pointer Sister.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> This is what I'm currently wearing


I like that!


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 19, 2016)

So I'm trying to reverse the effects of what I am sure is alopecia. The left side of my head has started to thin and I've been paying extra special attention to it. But I notice that the area is also very sore. I can't pull it too tight or at all really unless I want to feel that annoying sore feeling. Right now when my hair is curly it still looks really full but when I pull it back you can see how sparse it is and when I do my twists/bantu knots you can see there is more space on that side. I want to stop this before it gets worse. I've already cut out the headbands and that really helped my entire hair line and crown but it still looks alopecia is trying to move in there. How do I reverse this?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> So I'm trying to reverse the effects of what I am sure is alopecia. The left side of my head has started to thin and I've been paying extra special attention to it. But I notice that the area is also very sore. I can't pull it too tight or at all really unless I want to feel that annoying sore feeling. Right now when my hair is curly it still looks really full but when I pull it back you can see how sparse it is and when I do my twists/bantu knots you can see there is more space on that side. I want to stop this before it gets worse. I've already cut out the headbands and that really helped my entire hair line and crown but it still looks alopecia is trying to move in there. How do I reverse this?


See if you can narrow down the cause. Is health related? Is it your diet? Some medication? Using color, relaxers or some other chemicals, not shampooing often enough, scalp too dry? 
Are you allergic to some ingredients to in your hair products?


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 19, 2016)

faithVA said:


> See if you can narrow down the cause. Is health related? Is it your diet? Some medication? Using color, relaxers or some other chemicals, not shampooing often enough, scalp too dry?
> Are you allergic to some ingredients to in your hair products?


No color and I'm natural. Could definitely be my diet though. I only shampoo once a week but I hardly ever put oil on my scalp even though I was supposed to get better at doing scalp massages. I wonder why it's only on that side of my head though when everywhere else is fine. My nape has always been the trouble spot but it's thriving really. I have to get it under control. I'm going to start doing some research and hopefully turn this around. I'll take some photos and post later. I should start documenting this now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> So I'm trying to reverse the effects of what I am sure is alopecia. The left side of my head has started to thin and I've been paying extra special attention to it. But I notice that the area is also very sore. I can't pull it too tight or at all really unless I want to feel that annoying sore feeling. Right now when my hair is curly it still looks really full but when I pull it back you can see how sparse it is and when I do my twists/bantu knots you can see there is more space on that side. I want to stop this before it gets worse. I've already cut out the headbands and that really helped my entire hair line and crown but it still looks alopecia is trying to move in there. How do I reverse this?


Can you go to a dermatologist? You could be having some follicle issues/follicle inflammation. Also try a scalp massage with tea tree and peppermint oil/jojoba oil.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> No color and I'm natural. Could definitely be my diet though. I only shampoo once a week but I hardly ever put oil on my scalp even though I was supposed to get better at doing scalp massages. I wonder why it's only on that side of my head though when everywhere else is fine. My nape has always been the trouble spot but it's thriving really. I have to get it under control. I'm going to start doing some research and hopefully turn this around. I'll take some photos and post later. I should start documenting this now.


How long do you deep condition? What other treatments are you doing? A scalp scrub may help.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

Here is a pic of my new growth.. I hope I can hang until April. I'm 10 weeks post.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 19, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> How long do you deep condition? What other treatments are you doing? A scalp scrub may help.


I don't think I've deep conditioned with my dryer this entire year. I've just been wearing a plastic cap in the shower for like 10 minutes which is why I think my hair didn't do as well as it could have. Pure laziness. I'm going to try the tea tree, peppermint and jojoba oils. I think I have a oil mix like this. I can't remember what else is in there tho. Probably jbco.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 19, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is a pic of my new growth.. I hope I can hang until April. I'm 10 weeks post.


Wow that's some decent growth. If you keep it stretched you should be good. Roller setting might become your best friend.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Wow that's some decent growth. If you keep it stretched you should be good. Roller setting might become your best friend.


Thank you! Girl I'm in the lab now trying to work this roller setting session out! I gotta take my time due to the new growth!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I don't think I've deep conditioned with my dryer this entire year. I've just been wearing a plastic cap in the shower for like 10 minutes which is why I think my hair didn't do as well as it could have. Pure laziness. I'm going to try the tea tree, peppermint and jojoba oils. I think I have a oil mix like this. I can't remember what else is in there tho. Probably jbco.


That will work. I had a problem like that two years ago. The mixture with the jbco really worked well. I was straight up patches in the back of my crown area.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Cute!! Now y'all got me all excited. @KiWiStyle I swore up and down I would never ever wear a wig. Only because I feel like I would look silly and it would be so obvious. But like @shortdub78 suggested I might get a custom one. My sister is so excited. Lol This is her territory so let's hope she don't have me looking a fool.



And plus I get hot easily, lol.  I'll never forget the time I snatched my wig off on my ride home after work on the expressway.  It was that serious, lol.

I can't wait to see her creation!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Girl I make sure I get the ones that lay super flat and come down long enough. I got a peanut head, so I really gotta find something that won't have me looking like a Pointer Sister.



And mine is super long, lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> So I'm trying to reverse the effects of what I am sure is alopecia. The left side of my head has started to thin and I've been paying extra special attention to it. But I notice that the area is also very sore. I can't pull it too tight or at all really unless I want to feel that annoying sore feeling. Right now when my hair is curly it still looks really full but when I pull it back you can see how sparse it is and when I do my twists/bantu knots you can see there is more space on that side. I want to stop this before it gets worse. I've already cut out the headbands and that really helped my entire hair line and crown but it still looks alopecia is trying to move in there. How do I reverse this?



I was watching a video on this today.  Dr. Yolonda Lenzy is a dermatologist and cosmetologist so she blended the two professions to offer skin and hair help.  She's now offering a 11 days of Christmas lunch and learn at about 11:50 daily.  Thinning edges was today's topic. 

She also does FB Live if you don't have Periscope.

https://www.periscope.tv/w/ayciFDFY...4bB7AqSmDWO4YGyalZ4aZYjORlJAgB_RSjUzZzZFBh1r-


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> No color and I'm natural. Could definitely be my diet though. I only shampoo once a week but I hardly ever put oil on my scalp even though I was supposed to get better at doing scalp massages. I wonder why it's only on that side of my head though when everywhere else is fine. My nape has always been the trouble spot but it's thriving really. I have to get it under control. I'm going to start doing some research and hopefully turn this around. I'll take some photos and post later. I should start documenting this now.


Is that the side you sleep on?  Yes, getting a handle on it now is a good idea...don't let it get to bad.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> That will work. I had a problem like that two years ago. The mixture with the jbco really worked well. I was straight up patches in the back of my crown area.



I was watching this periscope video today and she doesn't advise use of castor oil.  She explain why in the video.  I know girl, not the JBCO.  People have had tons of success with it, including you.  I used jbco but never long enough to say one way or another.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is a pic of my new growth.. I hope I can hang until April. I'm 10 weeks post.


That's some serious growth...and where's your part, lol. You must be high density!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's some serious growth...and where's your part, lol. You must be high density!


Girl it was a time trying to part to roller set! Lol yes I am high density! That's why those roller wraps never work for me! I always look like something out of the 80's! Too much volume. But I like light products due to having low porous hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I was watching this periscope video today and she doesn't advise use of castor oil.  She explain why in the video.  I know girl, not the JBCO.  People have had tons of success with it, including you.  I used jbco but never long enough to say one way or another.


That jojoba oil may do the trick. It's light and absorbent.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Girl it was a time trying to part to roller set! Lol yes I am high density! That's why those roller wraps never work for me! I always look like something out of the 80's! Too much volume. But I like light products due to having low porous hair.



Lol, big hair is everything though!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2016)

faithVA said:


> See if you can narrow down the cause. Is health related? Is it your diet? Some medication? Using color, relaxers or some other chemicals, not shampooing often enough, scalp too dry?
> Are you allergic to some ingredients to in your





KammyGirl said:


> No color and I'm natural. Could definitely be my diet though. I only shampoo once a week but I hardly ever put oil on my scalp even though I was supposed to get better at doing scalp massages. I wonder why it's only on that side of my head though when everywhere else is fine. My nape has always been the trouble spot but it's thriving really. I have to get it under control. I'm going to start doing some research and hopefully turn this around. I'll take some photos and post later. I should start documenting this now.


When was the last time you had lab work done


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 19, 2016)

So went to look at wigs. Oh no! I can't wear any of them. I look ridiculous. I tried on a few and my sis tried to snap pics so I could compare and get this. Rules are we can't take pics in the wigs. There were signs even though I didn't notice them until they pointed it out. Got some darn nerve when they probably guilty of stealing pics online and saying it's one of their wigs for sale. Anyway I hated them all y'all! I didn't like not one. When my sister tried on some hers looked good. So now I'm going to find a style I like and see if my sis can make it. That was a last resort because she takes forever to do everything.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 19, 2016)

@faithVA I had lab work done maybe June. Nothing out of the ordinary but I wasn't really looking for anything. Here is the side. Curly it looks fine even though the part is still there from when I sectioned for my bantu knots. But when I pull it back you can see how thin and sparse it is. I just massaged with some oil and it feels all tingly and nice.

Eta: Sorry I can't tell how big the pics are since I'm on my phone.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA I had lab work done maybe June. Nothing out of the ordinary but I wasn't really looking for anything. Here is the side. Curly it looks fine even though the part is still there from when I sectioned for my bantu knots. But when I pull it back you can see how thin and sparse it is. I just massaged with some oil and it feels all tingly and nice.
> 
> Eta: Sorry I can't tell how big the pics are since I'm on my phone.
> 
> ...


I don't really see anything. It looks fine to me. So if it is thin you have caught it in time to work on it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I don't really see anything. It looks fine to me. So if it is thin you have caught it in time to work on it.


 I agree, I don't see any thinning.  I only see your parts and your edges look healthy.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 19, 2016)

So you all are telling me I'm seeing things?  I feel like it's right at the top the thin little spaces at the hair line.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> So you all are telling me I'm seeing things?  I feel like it's right at the top the thin little spaces at the hair line.



If it's the only area I think you're talking about, it looks like it could be breakage oppose to thinning.  You know if it looks different.  If it's breakage it could be how you tie your scarf, bonnet, it could be from using edge control, mechanical breakage from brushing, etc.

My daughter is experiencing breakage along her entire hairline and I suspect it's because of how she was tying her scarf for years so I switched her to a bonnet. Her edges are also tender to the touch which could indicate clogged follicles so I'm taking measure to make sure her scalp is clear of buildup.  It could also be her ponytails/buns so we make sure they are loose.

You're going to have to really assess what the culprit coykd be and stop doing it.  Start the process of elimination. Is the area shorter or just thinner?


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 20, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> If it's the only area I think you're talking about, it looks like it could be breakage oppose to thinning.  You know if it looks different.  If it's breakage it could be how you tie your scarf, bonnet, it could be from using edge control, mechanical breakage from brushing, etc.
> 
> My daughter is experiencing breakage along her entire hairline and I suspect it's because of how she was tying her scarf for years so I switched her to a bonnet. Her edges are also tender to the touch which could indicate clogged follicles so I'm taking measure to make sure her scalp is clear of buildup.  It could also be her ponytails/buns so we make sure they are loose.
> 
> You're going to have to really assess what the culprit coykd be and stop doing it.  Start the process of elimination. Is the area shorter or just thinner?


Just thin. The length and growth seems on par with the other side but much thinner. I mainly wear bonnets. I usually only wear a scarf on the day I do the knots to keep them in place and bonnet the rest of the week. And strangely it's only that one side acting a fool.

I am going to start focusing on my diet more and more water. And see how the scalp massages work. I'll also pay extra attention to little habits to see if there's something else I'm doing that's causing this. I'm also finally going to clarify and see if that helps. Haven't done that in ages.

Thanks for all the advice ladies!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 20, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Just thin. The length and growth seems on par with the other side but much thinner. I mainly wear bonnets. I usually only wear a scarf on the day I do the knots to keep them in place and bonnet the rest of the week. And strangely it's only that one side acting a fool.
> 
> I am going to start focusing on my diet more and more water. And see how the scalp massages work. I'll also pay extra attention to little habits to see if there's something else I'm doing that's causing this. I'm also finally going to clarify and see if that helps. Haven't done that in ages.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice ladies!!



Sounds like a good game plan!  Yes, clarifying is necessary periodically to remove stubborn products from your hair and scalp.  

Do you see that little white patch?  That's product build up on my hair and I was clarifying once to twice a month. I still think it may have been hard water build up though.  It does the same on the scalp.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 20, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Sounds like a good game plan!  Yes, clarifying is necessary periodically to remove stubborn products from your hair and scalp.
> 
> Do you see that little white patch?  That's product build up on my hair and I was clarifying once to twice a month. I still think it may have been hard water build up though.  It does the same on the scalp.


Wow! That's interesting. Imagine if that was really clogging my scalp. I need to clarify asap. You just reminded me about something too! My last hair analysis Jenn said something about diminishing root sheaths and follicular dystrophy which means in a nutshell - thinning!! The brief research I did at the time only said something about the cause being some medications and vitamin deficiencies. She did give me a vitamin regimen to start and I got lazy and slacked off. I'll have to pull out that analysis and revisit.

Today my hair is looking nice and my scalp is felling airy from last nights scalp massage. I know massaging everyday will kill my styles though.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 20, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Wow! That's interesting. Imagine if that was really clogging my scalp. I need to clarify asap. You just reminded me about something too! My last hair analysis Jenn said something about diminishing root sheaths and follicular dystrophy which means in a nutshell - thinning!! The brief research I did at the time only said something about the cause being some medications and vitamin deficiencies. She did give me a vitamin regimen to start and I got lazy and slacked off. I'll have to pull out that analysis and revisit.
> 
> Today my hair is looking nice and my scalp is felling airy from last nights scalp massage. I know massaging everyday will kill my styles though.




Yes, I have the same problem,  its in my crown area I think.  I sent them a separate sample of my bangs area which I thought was thinning and she said that area shows no evidence of diminished root.  Now that im caring for my hair as she recommended, my bangs are growing in nice and thick!  I'm guessing it must have come from my crown, which she says to massage with aloe Vera gel from a plant.  I bought a small plant but only did it once, lol.  Lazy.

I'm glad your massage helped your scalp feel lively again!  Yes we should print out the recommandation and put it somewhere it'll be seen daily, it's a nice reminder! You want hair or do you want flawless?  Just so you'd know, flawless is impossible if your edges pack up and leave, lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2016)

I will get the Keracare 1st lather shampoo soon. This will help with clarifying.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 20, 2016)

So @shortdub78 what's so special about Keracare? You like their products right?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> So @shortdub78 what's so special about Keracare? You like their products right?


Yes! I'm in love again! I hate I started trying a bunch of different stuff over the years. The shampoo and the detangling mist are a ph level of 6, so it opens the cuticle just enough to allow moisture in. The conditioner and leave-in are a ph level of 4.5, so it's brings the hair right at the level that it should be at, to control frizz, elasticity, smoothness, and shine. I wanna stick with a line where all of the products work together, to give me what my hair needs, which is balance.
 Also their products aren't laced with a bunch of fillers and proteins. Some of them have hydrolized wheat protein, which is suitable for low porosity hair. 
They are light and don't weight my hair down. Since going back to using these products my hair feels better.  I used these products when I faithfully went to the salon and never had to have a protein treatment. Now that I have been doing stuff on my own, I got caught and fell down the rabbit hole. 

Also to aid in protection and slip, I started and will continue with using a clear rinse/gloss. You know my hair has been bleached, so I need all of the protection I can get!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2016)

@KammyGirl 
I think Design Essentials is a good line and now that my hair is getting back on track, their Moisturizing lotion is pretty good! It's light. I will use it, then switch to Keracare.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 20, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Yes! I'm in love again! I hate I started trying a bunch of different stuff over the years. The shampoo and the detangling mist are a ph level of 6, so it opens the cuticle just enough to allow moisture in. The conditioner and leave-in are a ph level of 4.5, so it's brings the hair right at the level that it should be at, to control frizz, elasticity, smoothness, and shine. I wanna stick with a line where all of the products work together, to give me what my hair needs, which is balance.
> Also their products aren't laced with a bunch of fillers and proteins. Some of them have hydrolized wheat protein, which is suitable for low porosity hair.
> They are light and don't weight my hair down. Since going back to using these products my hair feels better.  I used these products when I faithfully went to the salon and never had to have a protein treatment. Now that I have been doing stuff on my own, I got caught and fell down the rabbit hole.
> 
> Also to aid in protection and slip, I started and will continue with using a clear rinse/gloss. You know my hair has been bleached, so I need all of the protection I can get!



Great explanation!  I should probably find the pH of the products I use from start to finish.  @shortdub78 are your styling produts pH at or below 4.5?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Great explanation!  I should probably find the pH of the products I use from start to finish.  @shortdub78 are your styling produts pH at or below 4.5?


The wrap lotion is 4.5. Its can be used as a leave-in conditioner as well. I'm not sure about DE lotion. But it is light as Neutregena Leave-in.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 20, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> The wrap lotion is 4.5. Its can be used as a leave-in conditioner as well. I'm not sure about DE lotion. But it is light as Neutregena Leave-in.



That's great!  I wished these companies put this info on their labels.  I was using the Nairobi foam but think I want to try the DE Natural Curl Enhancing Mousse now.  Is that the one you use?


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Dec 21, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> So went to look at wigs. Oh no! I can't wear any of them. I look ridiculous. I tried on a few and my sis tried to snap pics so I could compare and get this. Rules are we can't take pics in the wigs. There were signs even though I didn't notice them until they pointed it out. Got some darn nerve when they probably guilty of stealing pics online and saying it's one of their wigs for sale. Anyway I hated them all y'all! I didn't like not one. When my sister tried on some hers looked good. So now I'm going to find a style I like and see if my sis can make it. That was a last resort because she takes forever to do everything.



Try making your own wig. That's what i learned to do & now i have FIVE of them lol. Get a wig cap, some hair that you like, a hot glue gun & get on youtube for some tutorials. Its pretty easy if you got a lil time & you can make it just to your liking


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Dec 21, 2016)

I cut my damaged hair last night into a bob. So technically this is my new start photo lol. Before in red & after in white


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's great!  I wished these companies put this info on their labels.  I was using the Nairobi foam but think I want to try the DE Natural Curl Enhancing Mousse now.  Is that the one you use?


I used Keracare. Have you used Nairobi yet? I haven't used it as a natural, but the hold and shine is nice. And it's heat activated. DE seems like it would be great for natural to lock in twist styles. African Hair God on yt gave a really nice review.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2016)

I may relax at 13 weeks. If I do it then by Jan 8, I can still make it to 12 weeks  for my touchup for April.  I'm roller setting, so I don't wanna cause a bunch of mechanical damage.
I got a stylist, but I don't wanna hear her mouth about my hair. I just need her to apply the relaxer, rinse, and wash. I will do everything else at home. I won't have time to get a full service. I will have less than 2 hours. I wanna sit under the dryer for my dc and I want a roller set.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2016)

@KammyGirl
I might have to go your route of protective styling!
That wind and cold jacked my hair up and like a dummy, I thought I was cute and was letting it blow in the wind! lol I rolled it up last night, and I wasn't feeling the tight curls this morning. I think I will rock my wig until I get my touch up. I gotta wash her today.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 21, 2016)

mzhotniz86 said:


> Try making your own wig. That's what i learned to do & now i have FIVE of them lol. Get a wig cap, some hair that you like, a hot glue gun & get on youtube for some tutorials. Its pretty easy if you got a lil time & you can make it just to your liking


I'll look at some. I'm absolutely the definition of lazy so I don't know if I can do it. It would be nice to be able to learn how to do this.



mzhotniz86 said:


> I cut my damaged hair last night into a bob. So technically this is my new start photo lol. Before in red & after in white


Your cut looks nice! 


shortdub78 said:


> @KammyGirl
> I might have to go your route of protective styling!
> That wind and cold jacked my hair up and like a dummy, I thought I was cute and was letting it blow in the wind! lol I rolled it up last night, and I wasn't feeling the right curls this morning. I think I will rock my wig until I get my touch up. I gotta wash her today.


Then you'll be wearing your wig for the next couple of weeks right? Care to post a pic of the wig?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm trying to avoid heat for a spell, since it's so cold and not have a negative attitude towards my new growth.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 21, 2016)

I think I'm going to go to the beauty supply store on my lunch hour and see if they have some design essentials. I want to straighten for Christmas and have a real starting pic for the challenge.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'll look at some. I'm absolutely the definition of lazy so I don't know if I can do it. It would be nice to be able to learn how to do this.
> 
> 
> Your cut looks nice!
> ...


 this is my best friend! Her name is Molly from It's A Wig.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 21, 2016)

@shortdub78 Girl!!! I love it. Like your eye makeup and lippie too. See it looks good on you and natural. Now I have more hope to find one or get one made that looks as good as this.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @shortdub78 Girl!!! I love it. Like your eye makeup and lippie too. See it looks good on you and natural. Now I have more hope to find one or get one made that looks as good as this.


Thank you! I watched a bunch of videos on the style I was looking for and came across her  years ago. I always buy this wig and similar ones. Anything close to the Mommy wig as well!


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 21, 2016)

mzhotniz86 said:


> I cut my damaged hair last night into a bob. So technically this is my new start photo lol. Before in red & after in white



I love the cut


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 21, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> this is my best friend! Her name is Molly from It's A Wig.



This is cute, lol. Makes me wanna get a short wig.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> This is cute, lol. Makes me wanna get a short wig.


Thank you! Girl go to the wig shop and play around! I love your wig.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> this is my best friend! Her name is Molly from It's A Wig.


She is real cute.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> She is real cute.


Thank you! She comes flat with a bump curl, so I use my mini flat iron to give her some flare.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 21, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> this is my best friend! Her name is Molly from It's A Wig.



Oooh, both you and Molly are FIRE!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you! She comes flat with a bump curl, so I use my mini flat iron to give her some flare.


You got me looking at wigs now


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oooh, both you and Molly are FIRE!


Thank you girl!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You got me looking at wigs now


You should get one for a backup plan! Lol when times get hard, or I just can't get it together in enough time, I pull her out!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> You should get one for a backup plan! Lol when times get hard, or I just can't get it together in enough time, I pull her out!


I need to find one I like. I have 8 upstairs and I dislike all of them so I won't wear them.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2016)

I took my twist down, moisturized them with Good Morning Goddess and twisted back up with TO High Def Twist Creme. I had originally planned to wash my hair this weekend. But my hair feels good and seems to be retaining moisture. So I might not wash it until next weekend. I will try taking it down every 3 days, moisturizing and putting back up.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 22, 2016)

@faithVA is that a curl former set in your avi? It's beautiful.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I used Keracare. Have you used Nairobi yet? I haven't used it as a natural, but the hold and shine is nice. And it's heat activated. DE seems like it would be great for natural to lock in twist styles. African Hair God on yt gave a really nice review.


Girl I don't know why I confused the Keracare with the DE...damn near senior moment I guess,  Lol.

Nairobi was amazing for my rollersets as a relaxed head.  I've only used it on my DD natural hair when I use Curlformers sometimes and it leaves her hair shiny and smooth!  Nairobi isn't readily available everywhere and I don't trust our neighborhood beauty supply stores because they make counterfeit everything, especially  professional salon products.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I need to find one I like. I have 8 upstairs and I dislike all of them so I won't wear them.



Same here, wigs make me look like I'm wearing a disguise, lol. Also because I have a long head, they juse make it appear longer.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA is that a curl former set in your avi? It's beautiful.


Thank you. Yes it's a curlformer set. Finally getting a little length in the front.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Same here, wigs make me look like I'm wearing a disguise, lol. Also because I have a long head, they juse make it appear longer.


My head is big so finding one that fits is a challenge. I have acute lace front but it's so small the lace is in the middle of my head.  I stretched it for 3 months and it still doesn't quite fit.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 22, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl I don't know why I confused the Keracare with the DE...damn near senior moment I guess,  Lol.
> 
> Nairobi was amazing for my rollersets as a relaxed head.  I've only used it on my DD natural hair when I use Curlformers sometimes and it leaves her hair shiny and smooth!  Nairobi isn't readily available everywhere and I don't trust our neighborhood beauty supply stores because they make counterfeit everything, especially  professional salon products.


I totally understand. But DE does have one in their natural line! I might get it for DD. i think I ordered the Nairobi last time. It was rough trying to find a distributor, to the point I was considering becoming one myself!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 22, 2016)

It's my wash day again. I think my schedule will be Monday and Thursday. Guess what ladies? I used some protein! lol I used Aphogee 2 min only on my relaxed ends, not my new growth. I applied it in the shower, then i shampooed. Dc'Ed for 30 mins under the dryer. I blow dried my hair on the cool setting.
Now trying to decide to prep my hair for this wig, or pull my hair back.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> It's my wash day again. I think my schedule will be Monday and Thursday. Guess what ladies? I used some protein! lol I used Aphogee 2 min only on my relaxed ends, not my new growth. I applied it in the shower, then i shampooed. Dc'Ed for 30 mins under the dryer. I blow dried my hair on the cool setting.
> Now trying to decide to prep my hair for this wig, or pull my hair back.


Wig it! Wig it!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My head is big so finding one that fits is a challenge. I have acute lace front but it's so small the lace is in the middle of my head.  I stretched it for 3 months and it still doesn't quite fit.





In that case, you definitely need to find you a custom wig maker, lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I totally understand. But DE does have one in their natural line! I might get it for DD. i think I ordered the Nairobi last time. It was rough trying to find a distributor, to the point I was considering becoming one myself!



The beauty supply ofg 87th & Dan Ryan sells it but again, I qyestion thr authenticity.   

I might try the DE too, I have the custard and it works well when I cocktail it with a cream to twist my hair. It smells so good!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> It's my wash day again. I think my schedule will be Monday and Thursday. Guess what ladies? I used some protein! lol I used Aphogee 2 min only on my relaxed ends, not my new growth. I applied it in the shower, then i shampooed. Dc'Ed for 30 mins under the dryer. I blow dried my hair on the cool setting.
> Now trying to decide to prep my hair for this wig, or pull my hair back.




I say rock your hair...all that work, I'd wanna throw all my hair back AND forth, lol!


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 22, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> It's my wash day again. I think my schedule will be Monday and Thursday. Guess what ladies? I used some protein! lol I used Aphogee 2 min only on my relaxed ends, not my new growth. I applied it in the shower, then i shampooed. Dc'Ed for 30 mins under the dryer. I blow dried my hair on the cool setting.
> Now trying to decide to prep my hair for this wig, or pull my hair back.


Wear it out! You won't wash again until after Christmas if your schedule is gonna be Mon and Thurs. So enjoy it now and wig after X-mas!

How does your hair feel after the protein?

Btw my schedule is Sunday and Wednesday. Except lately I've been skipping over Wednesday because my hair still looks and feels good but by Saturday I need to restyle and I end up washing. Which also means that by Monday my hair isn't fresh for work. Time to dig my heels in and keep to that schedule so my hair can benefit from the routine.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> In that case, you definitely need to find you a custom wig maker, lol.


You know I'm not trying to spend that type of money.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 22, 2016)

Sorry if the pic is crazy big. I don't know how to fix it. Now I don't like the way the wig looks on the mannequin head but do you think these wigs can be manipulated and styled the way I style my own hair. Because I have found a few where I really like the texture of the hair but they looked like they needed to be styled. Like one looked like how I would look if I hadn't washed my hair for days and then slept on it and let it get crushed flat on one side. I'll post that one too.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 22, 2016)

The hair looks dry and like it needs a good conditioning. But if they can be styled and won't get messed up I just might be able to work with these.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 22, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> The beauty supply ofg 87th & Dan Ryan sells it but again, I qyestion thr authenticity.
> 
> I might try the DE too, I have the custard and it works well when I cocktail it with a cream to twist my hair. It smells so good!


If you go to that BSS, let me know if they have some satin scrunchies, please? Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 22, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Wear it out! You won't wash again until after Christmas if your schedule is gonna be Mon and Thurs. So enjoy it now and wig after X-mas!
> 
> How does your hair feel after the protein?
> 
> Btw my schedule is Sunday and Wednesday. Except lately I've been skipping over Wednesday because my hair still looks and feels good but by Saturday I need to restyle and I end up washing. Which also means that by Monday my hair isn't fresh for work. Time to dig my heels in and keep to that schedule so my hair can benefit from the routine.


My hair feels good. Relaxed ends feel a little stronger, but nothing out of the ordinary. I was able to detangle with no problems. I didn't flat iron my hair. I got it in my rat bun. I'm in the house with these kids, so I will be rocking scarves and hats! I got a Santa hat for Sunday! Lol
Are you gonna wait for Sunday to wash and style your hair?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 22, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Sorry if the pic is crazy big. I don't know how to fix it. Now I don't like the way the wig looks on the mannequin head but do you think these wigs can be manipulated and styled the way I style my own hair. Because I have found a few where I really like the texture of the hair but they looked like they needed to be styled. Like one looked like how I would look if I hadn't washed my hair for days and then slept on it and let it get crushed flat on one side. I'll post that one too.


I like it!


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 22, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> My hair feels good. Relaxed ends feel a little stronger, but nothing out of the ordinary. I was able to detangle with no problems. I didn't flat iron my hair. I got it in my rat bun. I'm in the house with these kids, so I will be rocking scarves and hats! I got a Santa hat for Sunday! Lol
> Are you gonna wait for Sunday to wash and style your hair?


Well I skipped Wednesday this week so I will probably be doing my hair on Saturday. Smh I will straighten and take pics. Then I'll try to leave it straight for the entire week so I can wash again on Sunday and get back into the Sunday/Wednesday routine. So by the 1st I should be back on my regular schedule.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> If you go to that BSS, let me know if they have some satin scrunchies, please? Lol




I'll try to remember to stop in, I pass it at least 4 days a week.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2016)

I did my hair on Monday but I really want to do it again tomorrow so it'll be fresh on Sunday.  I really need to clean out my pantry, fridge and freezer but I'm being super lazy lately, lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 22, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'll try to remember to stop in, I pass it at least 4 days a week.


I'm on the hunt! I will drive to the city, if I have to! lol I plan on trying to make some. My DD needed a threader for her sewing machine, so we weren't able to do it last weekend.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 22, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I did my hair on Monday but I really want to do it again tomorrow so it'll be fresh on Sunday.  I really need to clean out my pantry, fridge and freezer but I'm being super lazy lately, lol.


I need to clean out my vacuum. I mean like take it apart and clean it. And I got laundry.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 22, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Well I skipped Wednesday this week so I will probably be doing my hair on Saturday. Smh I will straighten and take pics. Then I'll try to leave it straight for the entire week so I can wash again on Sunday and get back into the Sunday/Wednesday routine. So by the 1st I should be back on my regular schedule.


I can't wait! You have made some great progress this year.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm on the hunt! I will drive to the city, if I have to! lol I plan on trying to make some. My DD needed a threader for her sewing machine, so we weren't able to do it last weekend.



Lol, I will try my best...usually when I'm driving through I'm in a zone with my music and tend to roll right past before I know it, lol.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 22, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I can't wait! You have made some great progress this year.


Thank you! I'm going to get me some designs essentials and see if I can get it professional looking.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 23, 2016)

Got my design essentials serum y'all! At first I thought I got the wrong thing because it says finish on the bottom of it and it doesn't say "thermal straightening serum" the way it does on the website. But the bottle displayed on the website is exactly like mine and it's the only serum so I'm good. Can't wait to try it. It smells wonderful! I also got a tiny tiny thing of chi silk infusion. It was only 1.99 so thought I'd pick it up to try at some point. I'm excited ladies!! But I won't get my hopes up too high.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 23, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Got my design essentials serum y'all! At first I thought I got the wrong thing because it says finish on the bottom of it and it doesn't say "thermal straightening serum" the way it does on the website. But the bottle displayed on the website is exactly like mine and it's the only serum so I'm good. Can't wait to try it. It smells wonderful! I also got a tiny tiny thing of chi silk infusion. It was only 1.99 so thought I'd pick it up to try at some point. I'm excited ladies!! But I won't get my hopes up too high.


Remember to blow dry in a downward motion! What are u gonna use to blow dry with?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 23, 2016)

I got my hair in my little rat bun and I got a bandana tied around like a headband and got a cute clip to cover my bun. I feel cute! lol I got more bandanas, but I'm gonna get some satin scarves too. I'm gonna get some more of these clips in different colors.

One thing I don't care for are Bobby pins. I need to find something else to pin my hair down on the sides.

I can't sleep with this style. So I will take all of this stuff out and just sleep with my safe hair friendly clip.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 23, 2016)

Having a bad hair day...I lost a few hairs combing through this dry mess...I can't seem to find the right products for my hair...and since being natural I hate wash day...


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 23, 2016)

@shortdub78 I was going to use paul Mitchell's super skinny serum. I only have that and the it's a 10 silk express which I quite like for perm rod sets but not for blow drying. Any recs for future reference?

I have become osbsessed with silk scarves. I only recently realized that I can wear the ones for my neck on my head too. Duh! 100% silk and I love them. Just bought 3 from Century 21.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 23, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I got my hair in my little rat bun and I got a bandana tied around like a headband and got a cute clip to cover my bun. I feel cute! lol I got more bandanas, but I'm gonna get some satin scarves too. I'm gonna get some more of these clips in different colors.
> 
> One thing I don't care for are Bobby pins. I need to find something else to pin my hair down on the sides.
> 
> I can't sleep with this style. So I will take all of this stuff out and just sleep with my safe hair friendly clip.


I love bobby pins. They are life savers! Why don't you like them? I like the ones that kinda dip in the middle and they are flat when you pin your hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 23, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I love bobby pins. They are life savers! Why don't you like them? I like the ones that kinda dip in the middle and they are flat when you pin your hair.


I gotta be extremely careful not to snag my hair.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 23, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Having a bad hair day...I lost a few hairs combing through this dry mess...I can't seem to find the right products for my hair...and since being natural I hate wash day...


Comb through only in the shower under running water with lots of conditioner.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 23, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I gotta be extremely careful not to snag my hair.


I get it! That's why I started buying those other ones. You know how the little buds on the end come off of bobby pins? I hate that and it snags. It doesn't happen with those dipped ones. Not so far. They're from conair.

Which reminds me I forgot to mention I bought the yellow bird blow dryer. I couldn't find the silver bird anywhere and that's the one I really wanted.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 23, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Comb through only in the shower under running water with lots of conditioner.


Oooh ok..thanks


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 23, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Having a bad hair day...I lost a few hairs combing through this dry mess...I can't seem to find the right products for my hair...and since being natural I hate wash day...


Spray your hair with water first! I would only comb my hair on wash day. Ain't no way I would comb daily with my kinks and coils! Lol but mist the hair with water, then use your products. The products will provide softness, slip, and moisture. But if your hair is dry, it needs hydration (water).


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 23, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I get it! That's why I started buying those other ones. You know how the little buds on the end come off of bobby pins? I hate that and it snags. It doesn't happen with those dipped ones. Not so far. They're from conair.
> 
> Which reminds me I forgot to mention I bought the yellow bird blow dryer. I couldn't find the silver bird anywhere and that's the one I really wanted.


You got a good dryer! Yeah I got those Bobby pins from the bbs. I gotta pay a little more for those conair ones!


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 23, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Spray your hair with water first! I would only comb my hair on wash day. Ain't no way I would comb daily with my kinks and coils! Lol but mist the hair with water, then use your products. The products will provide softness, slip, and moisture. But if your hair is dry, it needs hydration (water).


Thanks.I'll do that!


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 24, 2016)

So I am loving my hair! First of that yellow bird is the best thing ever!! I blow dried on what I think was high temp low speed. They aren't labeled and it took me a minute playing around with it to see which one would be good for me. Still kinda bugs me that they aren't labeled. Anyway other than that I love this dryer. My hair got so straight and it was really fast. Then I added the design essentials and I am telling you it reduced my flyaways by 75%. Only 75% because I was worried about using too much and weighing my hair down and ended up using too little. It was pretty obvious because the bottom of my hair has more flyaways than the top. So now I know for next time. All in all I am pretty happy with the results. Picture time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 25, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> So I am loving my hair! First of that yellow bird is the best thing ever!! I blow dried on what I think was high temp low speed. They aren't labeled and it took me a minute playing around with it to see which one would be good for me. Still kinda bugs me that they aren't labeled. Anyway other than that I love this dryer. My hair got so straight and it was really fast. Then I added the design essentials and I am telling you it reduced my flyaways by 75%. Only 75% because I was worried about using too much and weighing my hair down and ended up using too little. It was pretty obvious because the bottom of my hair has more flyaways than the top. So now I know for next time. All in all I am pretty happy with the results. Picture time.
> 
> View attachment 383311


I came in here looking for you! Lol 
Your hair looks great! I'm glad the dryer and product worked so well for you!


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 25, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I came in here looking for you! Lol
> Your hair looks great! I'm glad the dryer and product worked so well for you!


Next time I'll use more product and I think it will be perfect. My hair is silky and bouncing all over the place. My mom came over and said my hair looks so soft. My hair never looks soft when I flat iron even though it usually is.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Holidays Ladies!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Holidays!


faithVA said:


> Happy Holidays Ladies!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Holidays ladies! I forgot to add a pic of my hair this morning after having it wrapped all night. Wrapping always ruins my style but I wanted it flatter. I threw in some hot rollers to style. The only reason I snapped these 2 pics was because my hair looked so different from yesterday just by wrapping it. I couldn't decide which pic was better and they probably look the same lol so I just posted both.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 26, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Happy Holidays ladies! I forgot to add a pic of my hair this morning after having it wrapped all night. Wrapping always ruins my style but I wanted it flatter. I threw in some hot rollers to style. The only reason I snapped these 2 pics was because my hair looked so different from yesterday just by wrapping it. I couldn't decide which pic was better and they probably look the same lol so I just posted both.
> 
> View attachment 383367


You got that hair smooth! Love the shine! Wrapping at this stage for me messes up my style too.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 26, 2016)

I've also realized that I can add an oil and my hair won't get that weighed down as long as I use very little. That helps in smoothing out my hair a little too I think. I tell you I am in love. I haven't thought my hair looked this good since the stylist I visited last December. And for once I feel like I can keep my hair for a full week. Styled and everything. I also think I'm going to get a new flat iron. I have a Chi Air Classic, an FHI platform (i think that's what it is) and a Con Air mini for the back which since it's grown in I don't need anymore. All of these snag my hair. I'm looking at a babyliss pro nano. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 26, 2016)

I keep coming in here and meaning to post and forget. I still have to post my starting picture, but I don't want y'all to judge me LOL. I washed my hair Saturday and had my mother braid it, I'm going to try to stick with protective styles. 

@KammyGirl I have that flat iron, I really like it. I don't straighten my hair that often since going natural, but it gets it pretty straight.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 26, 2016)

Miss617 said:


> I keep coming in here and meaning to post and forget. I still have to post my starting picture, but I don't want y'all to judge me LOL. I washed my hair Saturday and had my mother braid it, I'm going to try to stick with protective styles.
> 
> @KammyGirl I have that flat iron, I really like it. I don't straighten my hair that often since going natural, but it gets it pretty straight.


LOL No judgment here! We're all tryin to reach the same goal. And I've been trying for over a year now. *in my best cult like voice* Join us. 

Does the flat iron snag? It could be my technique snagging I don't know but I want wider plates anyway.


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 26, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> LOL No judgment here! We're all tryin to reach the same goal. And I've been trying for over a year now. *in my best cult like voice* Join us.
> 
> Does the flat iron snag? It could be my technique snagging I don't know but I want wider plates anyway.



LOL, I'm definitely in, but my hair just looks a mess in every picture. It's uneven because I don't know how to trim properly and since I'd had it in a high bun for about a week, it wasn't laying completely flat. 

No, it doesn't snag. I've had it for a couple of years and if it snags, it's because of something I'm doing. I use the comb chase method and that helps.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 26, 2016)

Miss617 said:


> LOL, I'm definitely in, but my hair just looks a mess in every picture. It's uneven because I don't know how to trim properly and since I'd had it in a high bun for about a week, it wasn't laying completely flat.
> 
> No, it doesn't snag. I've had it for a couple of years and if it snags, it's because of something I'm doing. I use the comb chase method and that helps.


 What length are you? Do you normally wear a high bun? I can't wait until I can do one. 

I still haven't mastered the comb chase method without burning myself. Everyone else makes it look so easy.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 26, 2016)

Can y'all tell how much I love my hair. I woke up this morning and didn't even get out of bed and was snapping pics.


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 26, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> What length are you? Do you normally wear a high bun? I can't wait until I can do one.
> 
> I still haven't mastered the comb chase method without burning myself. Everyone else makes it look so easy.



I haven't really mastered it either, but I just keep at it. I know I'll get it down eventually. I'm about neck length, but some parts are shoulder length. This was my first time wearing a high bun in a while because I cut at least an inch and a half this year. But I didn't cut it evenly at all so there are at least two or three different lengths.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 26, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Can y'all tell how much *I* *love* *my* *hair*. I woke up this morning and didn't even get out of bed and was snapping pics.
> 
> View attachment 383395


Now that you've spoke those words, you hair will take off,


----------



## lindseyerinc (Dec 26, 2016)

The twists were a success. I washed Saturday morning and put them back in twists. This time I used the camille rose naturals almond jai twisting butter and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 26, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I've also realized that I can add an oil and my hair won't get that weighed down as long as I use very little. That helps in smoothing out my hair a little too I think. I tell you I am in love. I haven't thought my hair looked this good since the stylist I visited last December. And for once I feel like I can keep my hair for a full week. Styled and everything. I also think I'm going to get a new flat iron. I have a Chi Air Classic, an FHI platform (i think that's what it is) and a Con Air mini for the back which since it's grown in I don't need anymore. All of these snag my hair. I'm looking at a babyliss pro nano. What do you ladies think?


That flat iron may be the trick. I got a Croc nano that I use from time to time. I'm glad you are enjoying your hair! That's what it's about! That's why I straighten it once a week. I am neck length and I got a lot of new growth. Even if I have one good hair day a week, that's enough for me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 26, 2016)

Miss617 said:


> I keep coming in here and meaning to post and forget. I still have to post my starting picture, but I don't want y'all to judge me LOL. I washed my hair Saturday and had my mother braid it, I'm going to try to stick with protective styles.
> 
> @KammyGirl I have that flat iron, I really like it. I don't straighten my hair that often since going natural, but it gets it pretty straight.


No judgement! Girl I posted my big old bald spot a few years back and my chewed up crown! Something  literally was just jacking up my scalp!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2016)

T


KammyGirl said:


> Happy Holidays ladies! I forgot to add a pic of my hair this morning after having it wrapped all night. Wrapping always ruins my style but I wanted it flatter. I threw in some hot rollers to style. The only reason I snapped these 2 pics was because my hair looked so different from yesterday just by wrapping it. I couldn't decide which pic was better and they probably look the same lol so I just posted both.
> 
> View attachment 383367


That's a cute cut.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2016)

Miss617 said:


> I keep coming in here and meaning to post and forget. I still have to post my starting picture, but I don't want y'all to judge me LOL. I washed my hair Saturday and had my mother braid it, I'm going to try to stick with protective styles.
> 
> @KammyGirl I have that flat iron, I really like it. I don't straighten my hair that often since going natural, but it gets it pretty straight.


The only reason I would judge yup if you posted a picture of your hair and you were already APL.  No one in here is going to judge you.


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 26, 2016)

faithVA said:


> The only reason I would judge yup if you posted a picture of your hair and you were already APL.  No one in here is going to judge you.



I know, I'm just being so silly.  But I'm far from APL. I used to be between APL and BSL when I was relaxed. *Sings wistfully* "_Those were the days." _LOL.

I didn't realize my pic actually uploaded! It seemed like it was taking forever. Pardon the dirty mirror.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2016)

Miss617 said:


> I know, I'm just being so silly.  But I'm far from APL. I used to be between APL and BSL when I was relaxed. *Sings wistfully* "_Those were the days." _LOL.
> 
> I didn't realize my pic actually uploaded! It seemed like it was taking forever. Pardon the dirty mirror.


You aren't that far away. A lot of growth can happen in a year. We are glad to have you.


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 26, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You aren't that far away. A lot of growth can happen in a year. We are glad to have you.



Thank you! Some parts of the front are already there, but I'm shooting for full SL all the way around. I have to take better care of it and might need to start enlisting my DH's or sister's help when it comes to trim or find a salon that won't charge an arm and a leg for one.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Happy Holidays Ladies!!


Happy Holidays @faithVA and to everyone else!


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 27, 2016)

my hair has been in a terrible state the past few days.  dry and tangly.  i decided to wash my hair with a shampoo bar from chagrin valley.  another poster in the 22nd century natural women thread said that the shampoo bars made her hair stop breaking.  i've been getting a lot of small broken hairs whenever i touch my hair.  i don't have 22nd century natural bars, so I just used what i have and i was pleased.  i washed twice.  my hair wasn't too dried out and it didn't leave my hair tangled or rough like most shampoos.  it was easy to run my fingers through my hair.   i deep conditioned with the sm manuka honey mask.  my hair likes shea moisture deep conditioners.  not sure if it just really likes shea butter or what, but the conditioner left my hair hydrated, fortified and soft.  And also super curly.

i added the sm lp leave in and sealed with curl enhancing smoothie.  it was a lot of product, but the youtuber, 1bllerina, talked about how sealing her hair with a natural product like shea butter vs something with silicones got rid of those tiny pieces of hair breaking off.  Hoping for the same results.  

Plan on deep conditioning twice a week and only using my shampoo bars for the next month or so.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 27, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> my hair has been in a terrible state the past few days.  dry and tangly.  i decided to wash my hair with a shampoo bar from chagrin valley.  another poster in the 22nd century natural women thread said that the shampoo bars made her hair stop breaking.  i've been getting a lot of small broken hairs whenever i touch my hair.  i don't have 22nd century natural bars, so I just used what i have and i was pleased.  i washed twice.  my hair wasn't too dried out and it didn't leave my hair tangled or rough like most shampoos.  it was easy to run my fingers through my hair.   i deep conditioned with the sm manuka honey mask.  my hair likes shea moisture deep conditioners.  not sure if it just really likes shea butter or what, but the conditioner left my hair hydrated, fortified and soft.  And also super curly.
> 
> i added the sm lp leave in and sealed with curl enhancing smoothie.  it was a lot of product, but the youtuber, 1bllerina, talked about how sealing her hair with a natural product like shea butter vs something with silicones got rid of those tiny pieces of hair breaking off.  Hoping for the same results.
> 
> Plan on deep conditioning twice a week and only using my shampoo bars for the next month or so.


I think dc'ing will help and using an oil or butter will work too. Serums/shine sprays are great for smoothing and adding shine, but I agree it can't be used daily.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 27, 2016)

I miss my relaxed hair


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 27, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I miss my relaxed hair


Love is a battlefield! Lol Remember that! what do you miss about your relaxed hair?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 27, 2016)

@KammyGirl got me itching for some Design Essentials! I thought I calmed the PJ beast! But it's a good line, so if I fall off of the wagon, I'll be in good hands!

I'm currently 11 weeks post. If I don't relax within the next 3 weeks, I won't have a fresh relaxer for my birthday! lol so in order to get through this stretch, I gotta be extremely careful during wash day.


I saw myself using a lot of detangling spray last wash day and i don't want to have to use that much again. I deep conditioned, but there was no slip. I know it was the water.
So I have no choice, but to get a filter. And I will make sure I do an oil treatment prior to me washing my hair. I got two knots that I had to work through, so now I gotta make i section my hair off, and finger detangle to remove shed hairs.

I would like to try a hair mask, but I don't know if any that is for moisture and I don't feel like going down the rabbit hole to find out!

Oh and I'm going back to using heat. I will just put my hair up. I'm not gonna roller set again until April. I can't do too much combing when my hair is wet.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 27, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Love is a battlefield! Remember that! what do you miss about your relaxed hair?


I guess it was easier...to deal with..


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 27, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I guess it was easier...to deal with..


This time around was the styling aspect that I wasn't feeling. I didn't wanna wear natural hairstyles. I wanted to be a straight haired natural, but it was too hot for that at the time. I was becoming lazy. 

I say do whatever makes you feel better, but remember the length stage that you are in right now. It's still tough being relaxed, or natural. Relaxed heads  get in trouble at this stage, due to limiting styling options. They use too much heat and comb too much.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 27, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> This time around was the styling aspect that I wasn't feeling. I didn't wanna wear natural hairstyles. I wanted to be a straight haired natural, but it was too hot for that at the time. I was becoming lazy.
> 
> I say do whatever makes you feel better, but remember the length stage that you are in right now. It's still tough being relaxed, or natural. Relaxed heads  get in trouble at this stage, due to limiting styling options. They use too much heat and comb too much.


 I know...I guess I'll get through it ..


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 27, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I know...I guess I'll get through it ..


Don't take up that cross if you don't want to! Lol but we will get through this length stage, and have more options to make the journey enjoyable!


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 27, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Don't take up that cross if you don't want to! Lol but we will get through this length stage, and have more options to make the journey enjoyable!


Yep..My 1 year annivesary will be in May..so I guess I am kinda excited about that


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 28, 2016)

@KammyGirl 
Ain't no more Silk Essentials! They have that spray now...smh And I got myself some Christmas present products! Lol I got the oat protein shampoo, the Moisture rentention shampoo, the stimulating conditioner, the HCO spray, and that shine spray stuff. I didn't even get a shower filter smh... I had to spend that on the cable bill....I got a couple of other things too. JC Penney has a sale on DE, but I don't know if it's just online and I'm too thirsty after seeing your bling outed hair to wait! Lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 28, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> @KammyGirl
> Ain't no more Silk Essentials! They have that spray now...smh And I got myself some Christmas present products! Lol I got the oat protein shampoo, the Moisture rentention shampoo, the stimulating conditioner, the HCO spray, and that shine spray stuff. I didn't even get a shower filter smh... I had to spend that on the cable bill....I got a couple of other things too. JC Penney has a sale on DE, but I don't know if it's just online and I'm too thirsty after seeing your bling outed hair to wait! Lol


Hold up! No more silk essentials?! Like discontinued or just none at store? I can't live without this stuff now that I've found it. Gives you great shine and smells wonderful!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 28, 2016)

Great video on blow drying techniques!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 28, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Hold up! No more silk essentials?! Like discontinued or just none at store? I can't live without this stuff now that I've found it. Gives you great shine and smells wonderful!


Let me check the site, but all of the major stores don't carry it anymore. That spray is what is used now.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 28, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Let me check the site, but all of the major stores don't carry it anymore. That spray is what is used now.


It's still on the site. That's where I went to make sure I bought the right thing. But the beauty supply I go to only had 3 on the shelf. Now I'm wondering if I should have snatched those up too. Can you post the spray? I wonder how it compares.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 28, 2016)

@shortdub78  is it that bamboo and silk spray? I was looking at that as a back up for my it's a 10 miracle leave in with keratin. The price is hurting me right now. I use it way too much now and run out way too fast.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 28, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @shortdub78  is it that bamboo and silk spray? I was looking at that as a back up for my it's a 10 miracle leave in with keratin. The price is hurting me right now. I use it way too much now and run out way too fast.


I will take a pic and show you what I got. That silk reflections spray was $20! It better have my hair blingin! Lol
@KammyGirl


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 29, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I will take a pic and show you what I got. That silk reflections spray was $20! It better have my hair blingin! Lol
> @KammyGirl


It looks good. Let me know how it works because if they discontinued silk essentials I'll have to switch to this. Wouldn't you know as soon as I purchase it and fall in love they discontinue. Smh


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't think I want to straighten my hair or use any heat on it at all for 2017.  For health reasons and also because the more I get to know my hair the less I want to change it.  When I am unhappy with my hair, I want to kill it with heat, when I am happy with my hair I let it be.

I'm glad I decided to start wearing wigs.  It's taken the stress out of haircare for me and is allowing me to get to know my hair.  I wasn't feeling the straight hair anymore, so I just bought this 4c half wig from outre that I saw on youtube.  I hope I love it.  To be honest, I sometimes feel like my features are too large for straight hair.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 29, 2016)

@beingofserenity can you post a pic of the 4c wig. I'm still on the hunt. Going through wig reviews and tutorials on YouTube is exhausting.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2016)

@beingofserenity 
I'm glad you are doing what makes you feel best!
No lie, that wig was really nice on you!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2016)

@KammyGirl 
I used the products and I they are great! The HCO spray is part of my holy grail squad. I really dig the reflections spray. It's very light. It's the lightest finishing spray I have ever used. I used it before I had flat ironed my hair and sprayed after. I also used the conditioner and shampoo. I will give a review on those Sunday. I relaxed this evening and used ORS creamy aloe and Aphogee 2 min following the relaxing process.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 29, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @beingofserenity can you post a pic of the 4c wig. I'm still on the hunt. Going through wig reviews and tutorials on YouTube is exhausting.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 29, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> @beingofserenity
> I'm glad you are doing what makes you feel best!
> No lie, that wig was really nice on you!



Lol, thanks! I just want a change.  I've been wearing straight hair or braids for the past year.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2016)

This chart says I can claim SL! lol
I will have a pic Sunday. I'm at the start of SL, but will probably be full SL by April.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 29, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> This chart says I can claim SL! lol
> I will have a pic Sunday. I'm at the start of SL, but will probably be full SL by April.



which chart?? and congrats!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> which chart?? and congrats!


Girl it is not posting! I'm gonna close out and try again! And thank you! I'm right at the bottom of her swimsuit strings. My photographer was sleep, so I didn't bother wrapping it. I just twisted it up and put my clip on.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 29, 2016)

@beingofserenity I love it! I'm getting one.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 29, 2016)

https://www.kinkycurlyyaki.com/

Just found this website too. They are expensive but the hair can be dyed and styled and being able to style it without it going to pieces is crucial to my decision. I think I'll get one if these too. And then I can start occasionally wigging it in 2017.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2016)

My hair is not straight, but here is an idea of where I'm currently at.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 29, 2016)

@shortdub78 pretty!! Looks like you might be sl already.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @shortdub78 pretty!! Looks like you might be sl already.


Thank you! It's not pretty like yours! It weighted down with a bunch of product now! Lol 
Yeah I'm gonna claim it, but stay here for encouragement to reach Full SL.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 29, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> My hair is not straight, but here is an idea of where I'm currently at.



Dang, your hair grows fast!!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> I don't think I want to straighten my hair or use any heat on it at all for 2017.  For health reasons and also because the more I get to know my hair the less I want to change it.  When I am unhappy with my hair, I want to kill it with heat, when I am happy with my hair I let it be.
> 
> I'm glad I decided to start wearing wigs.  It's taken the stress out of haircare for me and is allowing me to get to know my hair.  I wasn't feeling the straight hair anymore, so I just bought this 4c half wig from outre that I saw on youtube.  I hope I love it.  To be honest, I sometimes feel like my features are too large for straight hair.





shortdub78 said:


> My hair is not straight, but here is an idea of where I'm currently at.


That is definitely SL. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you ladies! Your support helps so much! My SO looks at me like I'm speaking mandarin when I talk hair! Lol


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 29, 2016)

Awesome growth shortdub78


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 29, 2016)

Anybody know of any good moisturizing sprays I can use on my natural hair? I usually spray water in my hair..I guess I'm looking for a sealant ..


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Anybody know of any good moisturizing sprays I can use on my natural hair? I usually spray water in my hair..I guess I'm looking for a sealant ..


Lottabody has a nice Moisturizing spray!


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 29, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Lottabody has a nice Moisturizing spray!


Ok. I'll check it out..thanks


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 29, 2016)

Wash day is Saturday and I can't wait. I've enjoyed my straight hair and I could probably keep it longer but my scalp is starting to itch. Probably too much oil since I've been massaging every other day.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Ok. I'll check it out..thanks


Yeah I really like the moisture milk they have and their wrap lotion. 
It's light, but creamy enough.
I really love Creme Of Nature straight from Eden leave-in conditioner. It's extremely light, and it detangles. I spray that on my new growth. I'm texlaxed now, so I know I'm gonna need it a lot for daily use.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2016)

I stumbled upon some Silk like scrunchies at Walgreens. I went in there to get some spin pins. They just had the blonde colored ones... I need dark. I will have to go to Sally's to get the good hair day pins. These black hair pins just feel like it's stabbing my hair strands. 
But now that I got a few scrunchies, I'm set. My rat bun will look decent.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2016)

I had hoped to wash tonight but I don't feel like it. I took out my flat twist but still didn't feel like it. So I finger detangled and put in a few large twist. I will get to it in the morning.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 29, 2016)

My hair is multitextured or something. Tighter as you approach the crown. Looks dumb when I tried to define my curls, wonder if I gave heat damage????

Deep conditioning with some Mizani hydro stuff. Not as softening as shea moisture.

I'm only finger detangling in the shower going forward


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 30, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> My hair is multitextured or something. Tighter as you approach the crown. Looks dumb when I tried to define my curls, wonder if I gave heat damage????
> 
> Deep conditioning with some Mizani hydro stuff. Not as softening as shea moisture.
> 
> I'm only finger detangling in the shower going forward


My crown is a tough cookie too! I gotta treat her totally different than the rest of my head. She is the most resistant, yet most fragile.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2016)

I finally made my mudwash. So I'm ready to start my hair. I will mudwash and then color. Im going to put in two strands twist while I watch a movie or two.

But one step at a time.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 30, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I finally made my mudwash. So I'm ready to start my hair. I will mudwash and then color. Im going to put in two strands twist while I watch a movie or two.
> 
> But one step at a time.


I'm so lazy. I'm tired for you already. Have you worn your two stand twists out yet? Like for a style. I remember a while back you said you were waiting for them to hang a little more.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm so lazy. I'm tired for you already. Have you worn your two stand twists out yet? Like for a style. I remember a while back you said you were waiting for them to hang a little more.


 I don't know why I'm feeling so lazy. I've gone from washing every 3 days to once a week and now every 2 weeks. With each change I get lazier.

I have the color in now so the worst part is almost over.

I wear my two strands out whenever I do them even if they look horrible. I definitely want them to get longer but I needed a change from the flat twist. Unfortunately I doubt if they will hang any longer than the last time I wore them. I'm thinking by June they should look more presentable.  

I will post a pic when I'm done. I hope I can keep these in for two weeks.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 30, 2016)

I have such a hard time dealing with two textures...i just cringe washing my hair....


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 30, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I have such a hard time dealing with two textures...i just cringe washing my hair....


2 textures? I thought you were growing out a twa. Did you relax and I missed it? Or do you mean the many different textures of your coils?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 30, 2016)

I clarified and installed 2-strand twists on Wednesday.  I used my tried and true cocktail; Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic and Camille Rose Almond Jai Twist butter.  Today I trimmed .5" off each twist and did a twist out. I think I have less than one inch of damaged ends left and then I'll finally see the fruits of my labor. It doesn't even look like I trimmed any hair off and my ends of my twists are thicker!

I love my hair so much and the way my hair looks now I can't wait to get to SL and beyond!  I'm happy I don't have to pin my sides up anymore on day 1 for my hair to look styled.

To retain moisture better I decided to cleanse and DC every 5 days instead of 7 days.  I noticed by day 5/6 my hair is parched because I don't put anything on it after wash day.  I figured if I rehydrate it before it's completely depleted of moisture I can build on what's there instead of starting over.  Starting over just means I'm never really increasing my hydration levels...remaining stagnant.

According to my komaza care analysis report I'm suppose to do a protein treatment every two weeks to keep my damaged ends in check and keep it from spreading up the strand. I think it's been over two weeks so next wash day I'll give my hair a dose of protein.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 30, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I have such a hard time dealing with two textures...i just cringe washing my hair....



My bangs area is what I call mutt hair as far as I can tell.  I'm still dealing with damage so I'm not sure if that area took the brunt of the abuse or if it's just different than the rest.

When I apply my leave-in and styling products, it doesn't seem to want to absorb and so I slather them on and squish the products in really well and then twist it.  I have noticed that as I'm adding my twist butter, it sits on my hair and appears to have build up even after it was clarified.  I'm going to give it to March before I reassess if the problem is product application or if that area is low porosity.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 30, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> 2 textures? I thought you were growing out a twa. Did you relax and I missed it? Or do you mean the many different textures of your coils?


 i meant the many different textures..when i wash my hair and wet it its really really curly but the sides stay straight.. its so annoying lol..


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 30, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> My bangs area is what I call mutt hair as far as I can tell.  I'm still dealing with damage so I'm not sure if that area took the brunt of the abuse or if it's just different than the rest.
> 
> When I apply my leave-in and styling products, it doesn't seem to want to absorb and so I slather them on and squish the products in really well and then twist it.  I have noticed that as I'm adding my twist butter, it sits on my hair and appears to have build up even after it was clarified.  I'm going to give it to March before I reassess if the problem is product application or if that area is low porosity.


Yeah. Once my hair grows out  i think it will look better. Im still trying the right products..nothings ever work for my hair


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2016)

Hoping to rock these twists for two weeks. I will see if I can keep them moisturized.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 31, 2016)

@faithVA yoir twists are lookimg good. Getting some hang time.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA yoir twists are lookimg good. Getting some hang time.


Thank you.  It's getting there slowly.  These are wearable. I will have to see how much they shrink overnight.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 31, 2016)

Looks good @faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Looks good @faithVA


Thanks @shortdub78


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 31, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thank you.  It's getting there slowly.  These are wearable. I will have to see how much they shrink overnight.


Did you do them on wet hair?

I'm going to do my hair today if I can ever get off the couch. Here's the plan. Joico MR shampoo, Nexxus Emergencee conditioner (ran out of Joico MR conditioner), Nexxus Emergencee Treatment, Joico MR balm under dryer for about 20 minutes, rinse then style. I'm contemplating stretching in 2 braids and then doing my bantus on dry hair so they aren't so tight and shrunken when I take them down. I just don't want to do my hair over 2 days. 

I also need a trip to the beauty supply store. I'm desperate for some clarifying shampoo and moroccan oil.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 31, 2016)

@faithVA I'm envying your bangs!  Do you have your hair professionally cut, the shape is nice?!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Did you do them on wet hair?
> 
> I'm going to do my hair today if I can ever get off the couch. Here's the plan. Joico MR shampoo, Nexxus Emergencee conditioner (ran out of Joico MR conditioner), Nexxus Emergencee Treatment, Joico MR balm under dryer for about 20 minutes, rinse then style. I'm contemplating stretching in 2 braids and then doing my bantus on dry hair so they aren't so tight and shrunken when I take them down. I just don't want to do my hair over 2 days.
> 
> I also need a trip to the beauty supply store. I'm desperate for some clarifying shampoo and moroccan oil.



Yes. I do them on wet hair because they look malnutritioned if I do them on stretched hair. And they also look pretty scalpey. Maybe when it is longer they will look better on stretched hair. Even if I do them on stretched hair over time they just shrink up so why bother.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> @faithVA I'm envying your bangs!  Do you have your hair professionally cut, the shape is nice?!


It's funny when people like things you hate  I hate my bangs because they just seem to stick up in the air.

To answer your question no I haven't had my hair professionally cut. This is just the way it is growing in.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jan 1, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Hoping to rock these twists for two weeks. I will see if I can keep them moisturized.
> 
> View attachment 383969


I was looking over the thread and i must say i really like these on you.. i can do two strand twists but they are short...i need a couple more inches to get them how i want them..i think they are a great protectiive style...how long does it last for you faith?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> I was looking over the thread and i must say i really like these on you.. i can do two strand twists but they are short...i need a couple more inches to get them how i want them..i think they are a great protectiive style...how long does it last for you faith?



Thank you. 

If you look at the beginning of the 2016 thread you will see my twist were short as well. But with patience they get a little longer each quarter. 

My hair doesn't hold styles very well. I'm hoping these last two weeks but we shall see. I wouldn't do more than 2 weeks because my scalp needs to be cleaned consistently. I may try rinsing in twist but that hasn't worked for my hair in the past. There are ladies that can wash in twist but that isn't me  Would love to though


----------



## jennifer30 (Jan 1, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Thank you.
> 
> If you look at the beginning of the 2016 thread you will see my twist were short as well. But with patience they get a little longer each quarter.
> 
> My hair doesn't hold styles very well. I'm hoping these last two weeks but we shall see. I wouldn't do more than 2 weeks because my scalp needs to be cleaned consistently. I may try rinsing in twist but that hasn't worked for my hair in the past. There are ladies that can wash in twist but that isn't me  Would love to though


Ok ..well i like them ..the twists itself looks good..they look pretty on you


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 2, 2017)

All the protein from this wash has obviously plumped my strands. My hair is visibly fuller. Let's see how it looks when I take my knots down.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 2, 2017)

I think next week I'll do a perm rod set. Haven't done one in a long time. I think tomorrow I'll finally hit the beauty suply store and pick up some more rods and some other things.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jan 2, 2017)

I can't wait to purchase my olaplex. I feel like keeping my hair in twists and doing treatments will be the key to my 2017 retention. I want lush hair in my graduation pics.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 2, 2017)

My mother redid my braids today (and asked me why I didn't wash my hair ). I'm going to keep these in until probably next Monday, wash, and then either have her braid it again or do twists.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2017)

I cleanse and DC every five days now and today I'm noticing more defined curls with my styling products on.  This is major progress!  My ends curl which indictates I'm just about done cutting off the damage and my hair is more hydrated in general!  I still get a big fluffy afro after I wash and DC and I'm perfectly fine with that as long as my finished style is defined.

I plan to celebrate our April 1st length check by doing a wng!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2017)

My twists are actually staying moisturized. They have never felt this good. I'm not sure whether to moisturize them tonight or to leave well enough alone.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2017)

Wash day is complete. I decided to just finish my airdrying with the blow dryer on medium heat, cool. I applied some DE daily Moisturizing lotion and some jojoba oil to seal. Got my hair in a bun. I got my scarf on because the heat is turned up in my home.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 3, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Wash day is complete. I decided to just finish my airdrying with the blow dryer on medium heat, cool. I applied some DE daily Moisturizing lotion and some jojoba oil to seal. Got my hair in a bun. I got my scarf on because the heat is turned up in my home.




I have been really trying to make a conscious effort to keep my scarf on because my family like the heat running all day.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 3, 2017)

Hair completely and totally ruined from the rain today. A frizzy fro in front with defined curls in the back. No idea what to do now.

Went to the beauty supply store and I saw the design essentials spray you were talking about @shortdub78  The silk essentials serum was still there too though. I bought some design essentials botanical oils, some paul mitchell shampoo two clarifying shampoo and...drum roll please...my babyliss nano pro flat iron!!! Excited! Then after I checked out I saw the morroconoil behind the register. Bought it anyway but told them they need to put it on the shelf because I would have bought more than 1 if I saw it and skipped the botanical oils. Smh


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 5, 2017)

I put my hair in twists and am thinking about leaving them in for 7-14 days. Maybe because it's winter, but I'm hating the feel of wet hair lately.

I got my 4c wig and I love it but not sure how to style it 

My friend really wants me to move to Maryland lol so I am including the location in my job/internship search.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 5, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Hair completely and totally ruined from the rain today. A frizzy fro in front with defined curls in the back. No idea what to do now.
> 
> Went to the beauty supply store and I saw the design essentials spray you were talking about @shortdub78  The silk essentials serum was still there too though. I bought some design essentials botanical oils, some paul mitchell shampoo two clarifying shampoo and...drum roll please...my babyliss nano pro flat iron!!! Excited! Then after I checked out I saw the morroconoil behind the register. Bought it anyway but told them they need to put it on the shelf because I would have bought more than 1 if I saw it and skipped the botanical oils. Smh


Wow! Sounds like you had fun! lol I'm glad that stuff is still on the shelf! They did me dirty out here! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 5, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I put my hair in twists and am thinking about leaving them in for 7-14 days. Maybe because it's winter, but I'm hating the feel of wet hair lately.
> 
> I got my 4c wig and I love it but not sure how to style it
> 
> My friend really wants me to move to Maryland lol so I am including the location in my job/internship search.


I'm considering moving to AZ. Working on getting my ducks in a row! I need a change, different scenery!


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 5, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm considering moving to AZ. Working on getting my ducks in a row! I need a change, different scenery!



Arizona is beautiful! I've always wanted to visit.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm considering moving to AZ. Working on getting my ducks in a row! I need a change, different scenery!



Anywhere warmer than Chicago would be nice.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 5, 2017)

KiWiStyle said:


> Anywhere warmer than Chicago would be nice.


I can't do this cold anymore. My body can't handle it. I'm like a reptile! Cold blooded. I'm freezing right now and I have the heat turned on high. I literally can't move from the space I'm sitting in, until I warm up. I'm wearing layers! And no, I'm not anemic. I have another condition.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 5, 2017)

That's why I really gotta get my Moisture balance in check! AZ is dry heat! lol I would wear satin scarfs all year long! Lol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I can't do this cold anymore. My body can't handle it. I'm like a reptile! Cold blooded. I'm freezing right now and I have the heat turned on high. I literally can't move from the space I'm sitting in, until I warm up. I'm wearing layers! And no, I'm not anemic. I have another condition.



This weather is so disrespectful I had to cuss it out!  I'm with you, it's hard to warm up once you've been out in it and I drive, lol.  I just came home and took a hot shower just to warm up. We have the fire place on too,


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 6, 2017)

Finally washed my hair today and I am overdue for a deep condition.  Just from taking out my two braids and then washing and detangling I lost so much hair. Sigh. I need to figure out an actual regimen and stat. I don't like my twists either but I don't feel like trying to redo them right now, it already took me longer than usual to get these done.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 6, 2017)

KiWiStyle said:


> This weather is so disrespectful I had to cuss it out!  I'm with you, it's hard to warm up once you've been out in it and I drive, lol.  I just came home and took a hot shower just to warm up. We have the fire place on too,


So yeah today....lol well it's gonna be a heatwave tomorrow! 21 degrees! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 6, 2017)

My hair doesn't feel dry and crispy! lol I have been keeping a hair journal, so I can keep track of what I'm doing. I will wash my hair tomorrow. I'm gonna try to part my hair in sections and use the shower head, so I don't have to jump in and out.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> So yeah today....lol well it's gonna be a heatwave tomorrow! 21 degrees! Lol



Ooh, just in time for the weekend, lol!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm glad to be off work. I'm watching American Gangster and re twisting the twist that are frizzy. That's probably most of them. But it's looking better already.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 6, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> My hair doesn't feel dry and crispy! lol I have been keeping a hair journal, so I can keep track of what I'm doing. I will wash my hair tomorrow. I'm gonna try to part my hair in sections and use the shower head, so I don't have to jump in and out.



I always say I'm going to keep a hair journal, even had an app for it. Still haven't done it. I was so mad when I washed my hair because I was out of my Honey Treasures Repairing Conditioner AND my Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner. Smh.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 6, 2017)

I wasn't feeling well today so I stayed home from work. Didn't help that it was freezing and snowing. I stayed in bed all day and then worried my hair would get matted under my bonnet. I worried more about my hair than about the several emails from work I kept getting.

I also keep a hair journal. Nothing special. I just write down what I do on wash days and a little star if it came out great. Then wheneve I get the urge to do it again I check the journal to see how it came out and what products I used. It has proved most helpful.

This week is moisture week so I'll finally clarify. Use up it's a 10 miracle leave in dc and then set on perm rods. Not sure what styler to use yet. I need hold but don't want to use gel..


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello! New here and this will be my first post. Is it too late to join? 
Wow, I just saw that I joined in 2013, so I guess I'm not that new, lol, but I've only been lurking.

*What length are you now?*
I'm not sure what category I fall into right now. I'll include some pictures and maybe you all can tell me. I think my hair is only 6-7 inches in most areas, and possibly 8 at the crown.

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? *
Natural 4b/c

*What's your plan to reach SL? *
I am going to keep my hair in box braids for 6-8 weeks then let it rest for 2. I'll try to do this consistently over the course of the year. I've had problems with itching in the past so I'm going to do the ACV soak on the hair before I use it.

*What's your regimen?*
Before braiding:
Wash/Deep condition
Twists to stretch and reduce blow drying time
Blow dry

Once my hair is braided:
Spritz it with water every day
Use castor oil on my edges every other night or every 3 nights
oil 1-2x per week. I'll also use the Mane and Tail braid spray I have.
I probably won't wash my scalp until it's been three weeks.

Two weeks between braids:
I have no idea.

How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?
I may go to the salon and get it straightened so I can see my length, and I'll also share pictures.

Anything else you want to share?
I'm not sure of what to do with my hair anymore as I've been stuck at this same length for years. It's very difficult to do styles at this length, so no buns (with my own hair), and twists look awful on me. What's worse is that I can do other people's hair fairly well, but not my own. This is one of the reasons I'm going the braid route. I can look nice without having to do much (besides spending a bunch of money). I just have to protect my edges and prevent itching.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 7, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Hello! New here and this will be my first post. Is it too late to join?
> Wow, I just saw that I joined in 2013, so I guess I'm not that new, lol, but I've only been lurking.
> 
> *What length are you now?*
> ...


Welcome! You are SL! But if u are shooting for Full SL that's all good too!


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 7, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Welcome! You are SL! But if u are shooting for Full SL that's all good too!



Thank you!
I'll do that then. Maybe I'll try to join the apl challenge as well. It seems quite far away from where I am now though, haha.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Thank you!
> I'll do that then. Maybe I'll try to join the apl challenge as well. It seems quite far away from where I am now though, haha.



Welcome to the challenge.  I think you should join the APL challenge. You will reach full SL soon and will probably reach APL by the end of the year. Just as well join now.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 7, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Welcome to the challenge.  I think you should join the APL challenge. You will reach full SL soon and will probably reach APL by the end of the year. Just as well join now.



Yep, I'm gonna do both. I'm exited because I don't have to go it alone anymore.

I forgot to mention that I'm also going to start taking vitamins and drinking water. And I'll be going back to clean eating.
I have hair, skin, and nail vitamins but I stopped taking them a while ago. They gave me stomach pain (not too bad though). Although I was taking them before bed, so maybe I should take them on a full stomach. I'm considering buying the gummy version instead as I am a candy lover, but I'm not sure if I should continue with HSN or just take a multivitamin.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jan 7, 2017)

@SAPNK Welcome!! I'm not sure how your hair handles protein but I think it would be a good idea to do a treatment in the two weeks in between installs.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 7, 2017)

@lindseyerinc, I've never done a protein treatment before. I'm going to search around for something good. Hopefully they have the little packets at the Kroger. I know they have the deep conditioner ones.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Yep, I'm gonna do both. I'm exited because I don't have to go it alone anymore.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I'm also going to start taking vitamins and drinking water. And I'll be going back to clean eating.
> I have hair, skin, and nail vitamins but I stopped taking them a while ago. They gave me stomach pain (not too bad though). Although I was taking them before bed, so maybe I should take them on a full stomach. I'm considering buying the gummy version instead as I am a candy lover, but I'm not sure if I should continue with HSN or just take a multivitamin.


Since you already have them use them and try them with food as you said.   When you run out you can switch to a multivitamin.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 7, 2017)

@beingofserenity when I get the 4c wig do you think I can cut it. Probably not before I fluff it. But pick it out, fluff it and then cut it down? I'm worried I'll ruin it but I'd like it a little shorter than it is.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 7, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @beingofserenity when I get the 4c wig do you think I can cut it. Probably not before I fluff it. But pick it out, fluff it and then cut it down? I'm worried I'll ruin it but I'd like it a little shorter than it is.



hey girl, i think you should definitely cut it.  the wig is cute, but it definitely needs help with styling.  i would fluff it out first and then cut it.  i haven't even really touched it because i am a little intimidated on how to style it nicely.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jan 7, 2017)

@SAPNK if you have a sallys nearby they sell little packets of Aphogee 2 min, its a very mild protein as opposed to their 2 step.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 7, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> hey girl, i think you should definitely cut it.  the wig is cute, but it definitely needs help with styling.  i would fluff it out first and then cut it.  i haven't even really touched it because i am a little intimidated on how to style it nicely.


Yes! I'm scared to ruin it or look ridiculous but I'll see what I can do to it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2017)

I was considering leaving my two strands in for 4 weeks but I think I won't press my luck. I will wear them one more week and wash. Then I will switch over to flat twist. After I figure out how to moisturize them I will try to extend my wear.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 7, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I was considering leaving my two strands in for 4 weeks but I think I won't press my luck. I will wear them one more week and wash. Then I will switch over to flat twist. After I figure out how to moisturize them I will try to extend my wear.



I've yet to try flat twists, but it's on my to do list to learn. Any tips?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I've yet to try flat twists, but it's on my to do list to learn. Any tips?



Unfortunately no. I've been doing flat twists so long I no longer remember how I started.

I usually recommend that each time you take your hair down, take a section in the front and practice with it. That way you don't spend a lot of time and you aren't under pressure. Once you master that front section, you will have the feel of it and can try just doing a small section. I think people try to do a flat twist style all at once and then expect it to be neat. With each practice you will get better and better and will know when you are ready to try a style.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2017)

I just wanted to share this comparison pic with u ladies. It's not much, but just noticing how I get thickness, then length each time I retain my growth. At this length, I don't like to wear my hair down much. My color is growing out too. I'm ready to color it jet black. Maybe blue black? I may mix blue black and red, so my hair won't look green.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I just wanted to share this comparison pic with u ladies. It's not much, but just noticing how I get thickness, then length each time I retain my growth. At this length, I don't like to wear my hair down much. My color is growing out too. I'm ready to color it jet black. Maybe blue black? I may mix blue black and red, so my hair won't look green.


It looks like you are retaining every inch! Congratulations! How do wash days look for you? Do you lose any hair at all?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I just wanted to share this comparison pic with u ladies. It's not much, but just noticing how I get thickness, then length each time I retain my growth. At this length, I don't like to wear my hair down much. My color is growing out too. I'm ready to color it jet black. Maybe blue black? I may mix blue black and red, so my hair won't look green.


You hair grows really fast to be able to notice a difference in less than a month. Nice!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 8, 2017)

Here's my perm rod set. First pic is the bathroom then I thought I needed more light because I swear I see little white flakes. I can't see them in the mirror only in the pics. The setting lotion I use has never flaked on me before so I don't know what's up.

I also forgot how annoying it is to sleep in these things. But I got through it. I have no idea how to style it but I still think it came out nice.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Here's my perm rod set. First pic is the bathroom then I thought I needed more light because I swear I see little white flakes. I can't see them in the mirror only in the pics. The setting lotion I use has never flaked on me before so I don't know what's up.
> 
> I also forgot how annoying it is to sleep in these things. But I got through it. I have no idea how to style it but I still think it came out nice.


It does look nice. It's nice and full. It also stretched very well.

I don't see any flakes.

The few times I've worn perm rods I took each curl and separate it into 3 sections and twirled it around my finger 2 or 3 times to curl it back up. It gives a fuller curly style.  But my hair was shorter than yours so you have more options.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 8, 2017)

faithVA said:


> It does look nice. It's nice and full. It also stretched very well.
> 
> I don't see any flakes.
> 
> The few times I've worn perm rods I took each curl and separate it into 3 sections and twirled it around my finger 2 or 3 times to curl it back up. It gives a fuller curly style.  But my hair was shorter than yours so you have more options.


I used to do that too when my hair was a little shorter and I wore them regularly. Like here. (Don't mind the glasses I was being silly making fun of my sister and her instagram pics lol)

But now it looks a little different. This could also be because I haven't done a perm rod set in almost a year and I've forgotten how to style.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2017)

@KammyGirl
Your set looks really nice and I would do what FaithVA suggested. I love those glasses! lol I used to wear flexi rod sets around this stage. I just don't have the patience for that anymore.
@faithVA
Are curlformers easier than flexi rods?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I used to do that too when my hair was a little shorter and I wore them regularly. Like here. (Don't mind the glasses I was being silly making fun of my sister and her instagram pics lol)
> View attachment 385221
> But now it looks a little different. This could also be because I haven't done a perm rod set in almost a year and I've forgotten how to style.


I'm Bootsie Baby


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @KammyGirl
> Your set looks really nice and I would do what FaithVA suggested. I love those glasses! lol I used to wear flexi rod sets around this stage. I just don't have the patience for that anymore.
> @faithVA
> Are curlformers easier than flexi rods?



I feel like they are. I have curlformers, magnetic rollers, perm rods and flexi rods. I find curlformers easier than them all and they give me the best set especially for my roots.

Since you are relaxed curlformers may not benefit you as much.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> It looks like you are retaining every inch! Congratulations! How do wash days look for you? Do you lose any hair at all?


I don't lose much hair, it's very minimal. I will take a pic next time, so you can get a good idea of what I'm talking about. 
You know I am a big advocate on detangling sprays. That helps tremendously! I spray, apply my leave-in Keracare creme, maybe a serum,  separate a little with my fingers, then go in with that jumbo rake. Then I follow up with another comb. I see a hair strand here, or there during my shampooing and conditioning.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I feel like they are. I have curlformers, magnetic rollers, perm rods and flexi rods. I find curlformers easier than them all and they give me the best set especially for my roots.
> 
> Since you are relaxed curlformers may not benefit you as much.


I watched a few videos on relaxed hair. Some where twisting the hair at the base to the hook could latch on. Do you think I would have an issue with the roots, or the ends?  I love magnetic rollers, but I got rid of my small ones.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jan 8, 2017)

Need some help. How can i get my hair to stay curly and moisturized..i even tried the loc /lco method..it doesnt work unless i am using the wrong products.. i would spritz with water then add a leave in conditioner cream then seal with olive oil..but then my hair gets dry again..i hate this..


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey all,
Just wanted to ask if anyone else has had success using single braid extensions to grow out their hair. If so, does my regimen look okay(with protein treatments added between braids)?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Hey all,
> Just wanted to ask if anyone else has had success using single braid extensions to grow out their hair. If so, does my regimen look okay(with protein treatments added between braids)?


I used them to grow out a terrible haircut. I was hiding that monstrosity!


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 8, 2017)

I was inspired by the clay heads on this board and decided to start clay washing again.  Man, I am so happy that I did.  My curls are more defined. My hair is left soft and conditioned.  I don't get tangles either. Most shampoos I've used have left my hair extremely tangly and dry, but clay leaves it easy to handle.  I also watered down my shea moisture detangler. I prefer it watered down because it is easier to work through my hair and I think it being a bit more watery aids in its detangling capabilities.  I will probably cycle between the detangler and the cantu curl activator leave in.  Both watered down, of course.

It seems that my hair prefers to be washed and conditioned by more natural ingredients.  After I use up my sulfate free shampoos, I think I will stick with clay and shampoo bars (for clarifying) to wash my hair.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 8, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Hey all,
> Just wanted to ask if anyone else has had success using single braid extensions to grow out their hair. If so, does my regimen look okay(with protein treatments added between braids)?



Hey!  A lot of people have had success using braids to grow out their hair.  I think you should just make sure to moisturize your hair while braided.  Don't keep them in too long (more than 6-8 weeks) and I wouldn't get them done too small.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> Need some help. How can i get my hair to stay curly and moisturized..i even tried the loc /lco method..it doesnt work unless i am using the wrong products.. i would spritz with water then add a leave in conditioner cream then seal with olive oil..but then my hair gets dry again..i hate this..


It's probably your products. @KiWiStyle may be of some assistance. I was a gel user. Hawaiian Silky curl activator worked well for me.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks @shortdub78 & @beingofserenity!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I watched a few videos on relaxed hair. Some where twisting the hair at the base to the hook could latch on. Do you think I would have an issue with the roots, or the ends?  I love magnetic rollers, but I got rid of my small ones.


You shouldn't have a problem at all. I twist my root as well. It just helps to have a narrow section and twisting helps to get the hook around the entire section. 

I have done curlformers on straight hair it works the same. The only reason I said it may not benefit you as much because with natural hair it can be harder to get the roots straight. Curlformers makes this easier than other roller types. Since your hair is already fairly straight other types of rolling will probably work equally well for you.

I think curlformers can dry quicker than other types of rollers which is also an added plus for me.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jan 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> It's probably your products. @KiWiStyle may be of some assistance. I was a gel user. Hawaiian Silky curl activator worked well for me.


 did u use the gel with something else altogether?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 9, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> did u use the gel with something else altogether?


I got the Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 spray. So that was the moisturizer under it. I didn't need to use an oil, since the gel isn't drying. I didn't get super defined curly hair, but I got moisturized hair. Not as defined as using a gel like ecostyler. Some ladies have been using that Wetline gel with a moisturizer under it as a wash n go. That gel is more thick, but it gets hard. It doesn't have protein in it, so it won't cause brittle hair over time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 9, 2017)

@KammyGirl 
I just cowashed my this morning. I was able to finally get that to work. 
Here is a pic of my shed hairs. No broken hairs. Remember I washed and detangled my hair Saturday. I haven't combed my hair until today.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 9, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> It's probably your products. @KiWiStyle may be of some assistance. I was a gel user. Hawaiian Silky curl activator worked well for me.




Thanks @shortdub78 for the vote of confidence.  I can try to help her troubleshoot.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 9, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> Need some help. How can i get my hair to stay curly and moisturized..i even tried the loc /lco method..it doesnt work unless i am using the wrong products.. i would spritz with water then add a leave in conditioner cream then seal with olive oil..but then my hair gets dry again..i hate this..




Hi! Can you tell us your regimen from wash day and in between?


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 9, 2017)

@shortdub78 so basically you lose no hair at all. I hate you!  So maybe I should try detangling before washing. But I tried that before and it seemed like it worked but it takes forever.

I have so much rosewater and glycerin to use up that I think I'll make a detangling spray. I also have lots of aloe vera juice to use too. Let's see how it works out.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2017)

I decided to take my twist out today. I will try them again at the end of next month. 

I tried to mix castille soap and ACV with water to make a diuted shampoo but the ACV killed all the suds of the castille soap. I will try the castille soap next time with water and citric acid to see if that works. I only lost a little bit of my color but I am applying color this weekend so I will make it.

Just put my regular 2 strand twist in. Nothing new.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 10, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @shortdub78 so basically you lose no hair at all. I hate you!  So maybe I should try detangling before washing. But I tried that before and it seemed like it worked but it takes forever.
> 
> I have so much rosewater and glycerin to use up that I think I'll make a detangling spray. I also have lots of aloe vera juice to use too. Let's see how it works out.


Lmbo! I detangle after washing and conditioning. But I will remove shed hairs with my hair coated in oil. I don't use a comb on dry hair. And like I said, I'm big on detangling sprays. I know people aren't big on using cones, but I need that slip! I need different combs too. But I Apply all leave-ins before I go in.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 10, 2017)

These people at work are stressing me out so bad and in the middle of having a mini breakdown I had the sudden urge to go home and wash my hair. Does that mean my hair is my happy place?.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> These people at work are stressing me out so bad and in the middle of having a mini breakdown I had the sudden urge to go home and wash my hair. Does that mean my hair is my happy place?.


It sounds like you find it soothing.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> These people at work are stressing me out so bad and in the middle of having a mini breakdown I had the sudden urge to go home and wash my hair. Does that mean my hair is my happy place?.


That's one of the reason i wash often. I hope it made you feel better.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 11, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> That's one of the reason i wash often. I hope it made you feel better.


I didn't even do it. I was sitting at my desk in the middle of the afternoon when it happened and ended up working late so came home and crashed. But I will tonight!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I didn't even do it. I was sitting at my desk in the middle of the afternoon when it happened and ended up working late so came home and crashed. But I will tonight!


I have been crashing lately too. I hope you are having a better work day! What do you plan on doing for your wash day? Do you wear twistouts? I know you do Bantu knots.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 11, 2017)

@shortdub78  I was going to do my boring old bantu knot out but I'm thinking maybe a twist and curl tonight to switch it up. All these styles really look the same on my hair to me but other people notice when I've done something different. Regular twistouts make me look bald for some reason. Too scalpy. When @faithVA posted her flat twist out (I think that's what it was) it looked so pretty like beach waves and I wanted to try it. Maybe one weekend so I can hide it if it comes out horrible. It's protein week and I've come to really love protein because my hair always looks so plump, bouncy and juicy after. 

I am so excited to wash my hair tonight. Work is better but also dealing with a break up and been trying to keep myself busy after work. Yesterday I set up my aerogarden and after I was finished I sat down on the couch and fell asleep.  So my hair will definitely occupy my time tonight.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @shortdub78  I was going to do my boring old bantu knot out but I'm thinking maybe a twist and curl tonight to switch it up. All these styles really look the same on my hair to me but other people notice when I've done something different. Regular twistouts make me look bald for some reason. Too scalpy. When @faithVA posted her flat twist out (I think that's what it was) it looked so pretty like beach waves and I wanted to try it. Maybe one weekend so I can hide it if it comes out horrible. It's protein week and I've come to really love protein because my hair always looks so plump, bouncy and juicy after.
> 
> I am so excited to wash my hair tonight. Work is better but also dealing with a break up and been trying to keep myself busy after work. Yesterday I set up my aerogarden and after I was finished I sat down on the couch and fell asleep.  So my hair will definitely occupy my time tonight.


Sorry about the break up but hopefully in a week or two you have happily moved on.

I have an aero garden too. What did you plant? The kits are on sale right now. I plan to buy a few tonight. I've been eating off my salad greens this week. Yum


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 11, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Sorry about the break up but hopefully in a week or two you have happily moved on.
> 
> I have an aero garden too. What did you plant? The kits are on sale right now. I plan to buy a few tonight. I've been eating off my salad greens this week. Yum


It was my decision and I was over it the next day. Haha Just trying hard to ignore the bs that comes after all that. He's sorry, hell do better, he's in the hospital  I'm ignoring it all.

I planted basil, mint and parsley. I'm excited about the basil because I planted it for my ex and his did really well. I was pruning every week and putting it on everything! Pizza, noodle dishes, fresh mozzarella and tomato, chicken. Can't wait!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> It was my decision and I was over it the next day. Haha Just trying hard to ignore the bs that comes after all that. He's sorry, hell do better, he's in the hospital  I'm ignoring it all.
> 
> I planted basil, mint and parsley. I'm excited about the basil because I planted it for my ex and his did really well. I was pruning every week and putting it on everything! Pizza, noodle dishes, fresh mozzarella and tomato, chicken. Can't wait!!


I need to look into this (aero garden)for my DD! Yes there is a lot of bs that comes with the aftermath of a break up. I totally understand! I'm glad work was better today.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2017)

I need to wash my hair! But I will do it in the morning tomorrow.  My hair and scalp are calling for it!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 11, 2017)

@shortdub78 Yes! Get one! They are wonderful and super easy to care for. Nice to have fresh herbs to add to your food.

So guess what. It is NOT protein week. See how that journal comes in handy. Lol It says on Sunday I clarified and then dcd with it's a 10 miracle hair mask mixed with aussie moist and olive oil. I haven't washed mid week in a minute so I'm thinking it's wash day again. Lol I'm going to detangle and then cowash with Aussie Moist. Twist and curl it is.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2017)

I decided to wash my hair and now I'm DC'ing. Just couldn't take it!


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 12, 2017)

I think I overwashed my hair. I shampooed and used clay like 4 times this week.

I do not produce much sebum. I rarelt have scalp gunk unless I've coated my hair in gel or some other prouduct. If I am careful to avoid my scalp when moisturizing or oiling, or avoid using synthetic ingredients...do I really need to wash more than once a week? Do I need to shampoo once a week? Could I use clay once a week and shampoo my scalp every two weeks to a month? Or even just water rinsed?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 12, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I think I overwashed my hair. I shampooed and used clay like 4 times this week.
> 
> I do not produce much sebum. I rarelt have scalp gunk unless I've coated my hair in gel or some other prouduct. If I am careful to avoid my scalp when moisturizing or oiling, or avoid using synthetic ingredients...do I really need to wash more than once a week? Do I need to shampoo once a week? Could I use clay once a week and shampoo my scalp every two weeks to a month? Or even just water rinsed?


I would do clay once a week, then shampoo the following week. But once a week is best.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 12, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I think I overwashed my hair. I shampooed and used clay like 4 times this week.
> 
> I do not produce much sebum. I rarelt have scalp gunk unless I've coated my hair in gel or some other prouduct. If I am careful to avoid my scalp when moisturizing or oiling, or avoid using synthetic ingredients...do I really need to wash more than once a week? Do I need to shampoo once a week? Could I use clay once a week and shampoo my scalp every two weeks to a month? Or even just water rinsed?


When I did clay I alternated each week. Shampoo then clay. But only once a week should be fine. Are you experiencing dryness? What were you doing to your hair after washing?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I think I overwashed my hair. I shampooed and used clay like 4 times this week.
> 
> I do not produce much sebum. I rarelt have scalp gunk unless I've coated my hair in gel or some other prouduct. If I am careful to avoid my scalp when moisturizing or oiling, or avoid using synthetic ingredients...do I really need to wash more than once a week? Do I need to shampoo once a week? Could I use clay once a week and shampoo my scalp every two weeks to a month? Or even just water rinsed?


I do shampoo once a week and clay the other weeks. My scalp can handle shampoo but my hair doesn't do well with it every week.

But you definitely don't need to wash 4 times in a week.if you want to wet your hair water rinsing can work.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 12, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> When I did clay I alternated each week. Shampoo then clay. But only once a week should be fine. Are you experiencing dryness? What were you doing to your hair after washing?





faithVA said:


> I do shampoo once a week and clay the other weeks. My scalp can handle shampoo but my hair doesn't do well with it every week.
> 
> But you definitely don't need to wash 4 times in a week.if you want to wet your hair water rinsing can work.



Thanks! I was trying to do an alternative mhm where I shampooed and clayed everyday for a week. The clay makes my hair amazing, but one I night I added ACV to my mix and slept with it on and after that my hair started to feel rough. I shampooed and deep conditioned, but I still have the coarser, dryer hair.

I don't think I should have added ACV or slept with it on and I think I should stick to washing just once a week. Do you know what I can do to get rid of the rough strands? This is how my hair felt when I was using sulfates and silicones and cowashing frequently.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 12, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I would do clay once a week, then shampoo the following week. But once a week is best.



I was thinking about you when I was doing all the washing lol. How you say its important to keep the scalp clean. I clearly overdid it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 12, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I was thinking about you when I was doing all the washing lol. How you say its important to keep the scalp clean. I clearly overdid it.


Yeah i shampoo twice a week. I have always been able to do that, but I have fine hair. My hair can't take a lot of product buildup. I don't have an oily scalp/hair either. It's just that my fine strands get weighted down easily. Plus it's starts to feel dry too. I have low porous strands, so one can only take so much product.  My daughter can go once a week, or if I'm extra lazy every other week. 
The key is to having a clean slate to allow absorption and have your scalp to breathe. it's just like washing your face (at least once a day) and washing your pillow cases (once a week. You gotta find the proper cleanser to do it too.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Thanks! I was trying to do an alternative mhm where I shampooed and clayed everyday for a week. The clay makes my hair amazing, but one I night I added ACV to my mix and slept with it on and after that my hair started to feel rough. I shampooed and deep conditioned, but I still have the coarser, dryer hair.
> 
> I don't think I should have added ACV or slept with it on and I think I should stick to washing just once a week. Do you know what I can do to get rid of the rough strands? This is how my hair felt when I was using sulfates and silicones and cowashing frequently.


Ok that makes sense. The ACV was probably ok but not sleeping in it. Some people can. I leave clay on up to 4 hours but I wouldn't do an overnight unless I had tested it out during the day.

I believe your hair will bounce back just give it a few deep conditioning sessions.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Thanks! I was trying to do an alternative mhm where I shampooed and clayed everyday for a week. The clay makes my hair amazing, but one I night I added ACV to my mix and slept with it on and after that my hair started to feel rough. I shampooed and deep conditioned, but I still have the coarser, dryer hair.
> 
> I don't think I should have added ACV or slept with it on and I think I should stick to washing just once a week. Do you know what I can do to get rid of the rough strands? This is how my hair felt when I was using sulfates and silicones and cowashing frequently.


The every day mud of mhm is just the first week but there were some other steps that needed to be included which I didn't see you mention.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 12, 2017)

I took my twists out today. Debating if I want to wash today or wait til tomorrow (my usual wash day) so I can go to the BSS and reup on the stuff I'm out of.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 12, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Thanks! I was trying to do an alternative mhm where I shampooed and clayed everyday for a week. The clay makes my hair amazing, but one I night I added ACV to my mix and slept with it on and after that my hair started to feel rough. I shampooed and deep conditioned, but I still have the coarser, dryer hair.
> 
> I don't think I should have added ACV or slept with it on and I think I should stick to washing just once a week. Do you know what I can do to get rid of the rough strands? This is how my hair felt when I was using sulfates and silicones and cowashing frequently.


Ahh the ACV overnight probably did you in. When my hair is feeling rough (not a dry feeling but just kinda weird) I usually clarify and dc. But if you're doing a modified mhm @faithVA can help. Like she said I know there are other steps that are supposed to get you some seriously hydrated strands. I'm not very familiar with them.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 12, 2017)

faithVA said:


> The every day mud of mhm is just the first week but there were some other steps that needed to be included which I didn't see you mention.



Yeah...I was trying to wing it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 12, 2017)

My hair feels soft and sexy! lol I rinsed out the conditioner today. I took the plastic cap off last night and put my scarf on, so my hair wouldn't get moisture overload. I rinsed in cool water, tee shirt dried, applied leave-ins, detangled, applied some wrap foam to my hairline to help it lay flat, tied my scarf around, blew my hair on cool, and now allowing it to finish out air drying. 
I will clip it up once it's totally dry. I will probably cowash Saturday, Sunday. 
I got a feeling I have new growth popping through, but I can't tell, due to the texlaxed roots.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm considering dying a tiny section of hair so I can see my new growth. I'm just not sure where to put it or what color would be the least strange looking, since it'll only be one piece. Maybe in the back left or right corner.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 13, 2017)

I've always been too afraid too post pictures of my hair, but I believe that it is important for me to start documenting and sharing especially since I am the one who started the thread...lol.

Okay, here is my first twist out ever.  I didn't intend to do a twistout.  Put my hair in twists last night and just wanted to take them out to see what they would look like.  Not too impressed. But I think it would be cool to do length shots via twists outs, since I don't want to use heat on my hair this year.  

Oh, and my hair looks really short but the sides stretched are just nearly hitting my shoulders and the nape is growing past my shoulders.  The front is somewhere around nose.

I'm creating a new regimen.  I think I want to wash every two weeks, alternating between clay and shampoo.  Deep condition after each wash.  Set my hair in twists.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 13, 2017)

@beingofserenity what did you use to twist with? You got great definition. Mine don't look like that at all. My twists and twist outs are the definition of struggle twists. They don't even look curled or defined after putting a roller on them. And it isn't heat damage doing me in because my hair curls perfectly on the ends when it's wet. I'm going to see if I can experiment.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 13, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @beingofserenity what did you use to twist with? You got great definition. Mine don't look like that at all. My twists and twist outs are the definition of struggle twists. They don't even look curled or defined after putting a roller on them. And it isn't heat damage doing me in because my hair curls perfectly on the ends when it's wet. I'm going to see if I can experiment.



Honestly, I'm not sure what did it because I used a couple different things.  Primarily shea moisture products.  I used two different leave-ins and I put a litle  bit of the SM curl enhancing smoothie on some of the twists before twisting. And I sealed the ends with the elasta qp edge control so that they wouldn't unravel or look bushy. works better for me than grease because there's water in it.  I feel like the way I twist makes more of a difference than what I used though.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 13, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure what did it because I used a couple different things.  Primarily shea moisture products.  I used two different leave-ins and I put a litle  bit of the SM curl enhancing smoothie on some of the twists before twisting. And I sealed the ends with the elasta qp edge control so that they wouldn't unravel or look bushy. works better for me than grease because there's water in it.  I feel like the way I twist makes more of a difference than what I used though.


Your hair looks great! Nonie taught me about different twisting methods.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 13, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Your hair looks great! Nonie taught me about different twisting methods.



thanks! I'm excited to twist my hair regularly.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> View attachment 385721
> 
> I've always been too afraid too post pictures of my hair, but I believe that it is important for me to start documenting and sharing especially since I am the one who started the thread...lol.
> 
> ...


I think it looks really nice and it is quite defined. I have that amazing shrinkage as well. It just goes with the territory. The positive side is that your twistout will probably last quite a while.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2017)

Shampooed, DCd, Mudwashed, Applied Color and now sitting under the dryer with a rollerset. I think I may have figured out my color application process. I do it after the mudwash and I mix 1 Tbsp of color for every 4 T of conditioner. Last time I used too much conditioner. Now I want to see if I can apply the color on dry hair. If so it would save me a lot of time


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 13, 2017)

Okay so I can't do the dye thing as I have indigo in my hair and I read it will turn green. So yeah, lol. I guess I have to stick to measuring and stretching. I just thought it would be cool to have that constant visual reminder of my hair growth, especially if it's not retaining the growth. Like if my hair is saying "hey, I'm doing my part. That's your fault" lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Okay so I can't do the dye thing as I have indigo in my hair and I read it will turn green. So yeah, lol. I guess I have to stick to measuring and stretching. I just thought it would be cool to have that constant visual reminder of my hair growth, especially if it's not retaining the growth. Like if my hair is saying "hey, I'm doing my part. That's your fault" lol.



Well the next time you do indigo, find a section and don't apply it to the new growth of that section. You do henna first right? Maybe just do henna in that section but leave the indigo off. Will that work?


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 13, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Well the next time you do indigo, find a section and don't apply it to the new growth of that section. You do henna first right? Maybe just do henna in that section but leave the indigo off. Will that work?



I actually don't do indigo anymore. I decided it was easier to keep my hair brown, so now I just do henna. I wonder if it's worn off by now. But if I'm wrong i'll have green hair until it grows out. They said it can't be covered.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I actually don't do indigo anymore. I decided it was easier to keep my hair brown, so now I just do henna. I wonder if it's worn off by now. But if I'm wrong i'll have green hair until it grows out. They said it can't be covered.



Why not try a little color on the ends of a small section somewhere. That way you will know if it works. If not it will be hidden.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 13, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Why not try a little color on the ends of a small section somewhere. That way you will know if it works. If not it will be hidden.


Oh yeah, that's perfect! If I just do it on the ends, I could cut it off, if it comes out strange. Thank you!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 16, 2017)

The last 2 washes I've lost what looks to me like a lot of hair. I'm not sure if something is wrong or if it's because I've been detangling differently. I used my denman again this time and I'm thinking maybe I haven't been getting all the shed hairs when I detangled before. When I do a final comb through at the end of the wash there's no more hair in the denman so I'm guessing it seems about right. But it still looks like a lot to me.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 16, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> The last 2 washes I've lost what looks to me like a lot of hair. I'm not sure if something is wrong or if it's because I've been detangling differently. I used my denman again this time and I'm thinking maybe I haven't been getting all the shed hairs when I detangled before. When I do a final comb through at the end of the wash there's no more hair in the denman so I'm guessing it seems about right. But it still looks like a lot to me.



It sounds like you just weren't getting alll the she hairs out.  We supposedly shed 100 strands of hair a day which sounds obscene, but I'm sure you're shedding somewhere within that realm.  If it seems like it's getting worse, there was a thread where a lot of people added a teaspoon of garlic powder to their conditioner to stop the shedding.  Maybe that might help?


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 16, 2017)

I waited 5 days to wash my hair again.

Mixed rassoul clay and slippery elm powder with water.  Only left clay on for as long as it took to be applied to the hair and to shower.  Currently deep conditioning with a mix a SM manuka honey and hemp oil.

Clay left my hair feeling a tad dry, but it really, really, really, reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly makes a difference in the managibility of my hair. It significantly decreases tangles. I can separate and part through my hair easily.   And my hair doesn't draw up into an dense puff when I use it.  So, it reduces the bulk.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 16, 2017)

Update on me: I am currently in a kinky straight weave with a little sliver of leave out. I keep it simple and wash/DC 1-2x a week, depending on how hard I have worked out. For example, I just led a cardio camp class and even tho I just washed on Saturday, my hair is in shambles  so I'm gonna wash blow dry and wand curl for work tomorrow.

No complaints yet.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 16, 2017)

So the products I am using are:
L'Oréal keratin shampoo and conditioner that was on sale and really smooths out the kinky straight. I will dilute some shampoo in a spray bottle to get to my scalp and braids under the weave.
Lazy in-shower DC with Shea Moisture Manuka honey mask
Paul Mitchell super skinny serum to blow dry-this really makes the hair very sleek.

Oil up my scalp with the mane choice growth oil and take my vitamins. I might snap a pic of my wand curls if it turns out right


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I waited 5 days to wash my hair again.
> 
> Mixed rassoul clay and slippery elm powder with water.  Only left clay on for as long as it took to be applied to the hair and to shower.  Currently deep conditioning with a mix a SM manuka honey and hemp oil.
> 
> Clay left my hair feeling a tad dry, but it really, really, really, reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly makes a difference in the managibility of my hair. It significantly decreases tangles. I can separate and part through my hair easily.   And my hair doesn't draw up into an dense puff when I use it.  So, it reduces the bulk.


It may be the cay but it could also be the slippery elm. Have you tried other ingredients with the clay?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 17, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> The last 2 washes I've lost what looks to me like a lot of hair. I'm not sure if something is wrong or if it's because I've been detangling differently. I used my denman again this time and I'm thinking maybe I haven't been getting all the shed hairs when I detangled before. When I do a final comb through at the end of the wash there's no more hair in the denman so I'm guessing it seems about right. But it still looks like a lot to me.


What is your scalp looking like?


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 17, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> It sounds like you just weren't getting alll the she hairs out.  We supposedly shed 100 strands of hair a day which sounds obscene, but I'm sure you're shedding somewhere within that realm.  If it seems like it's getting worse, there was a thread where a lot of people added a teaspoon of garlic powder to their conditioner to stop the shedding.  Maybe that might help?


I'm going to wait until the next wash and see if it's the same. I guess it wouldn't hurt anything adding garlic to my conditioner. I was supposed to do that ages ago but I can't ever really remember to do it when wash day rolls around.



shortdub78 said:


> What is your scalp looking like?


Scalp is looking good. Not itchy or anything - no more than usual I mean. It was sore a while ago but that comes and goes and I still haven't figured out what makes it happen.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm going to start clay washing. What brand do you guys recommend. I used to use the Aztec secret bentonite clay on my face. It says something about deep poor cleansing so I'm not sure if it was meant to be multipurpose, but the only ingredient is 100% natural calcium bentonite (green) clay so idk.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I'm going to start clay washing. What brand do you guys recommend. I used to use the Aztec secret bentonite clay on my face. It says something about deep poor cleansing so I'm not sure if it was meant to be multipurpose, but the only ingredient is 100% natural calcium bentonite (green) clay so idk.


It can be a bit drying for some hair. I use rhassoul but I order it online from butters and bars.

You can try the Aztec and doctor it with honey oils and other moisturizing type things.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 17, 2017)

I washed my hair in sections yesterday, DCed with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque under plastic caps for about 20 minutes and then banded my hair. It came out OK but I didn't get a chance to style it because it took forever to put my son to sleep. Hoping he will go to sleep early tonight so I can either braid or twist it.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 17, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I'm going to start clay washing. What brand do you guys recommend. I used to use the Aztec secret bentonite clay on my face. It says something about deep poor cleansing so I'm not sure if it was meant to be multipurpose, but the only ingredient is 100% natural calcium bentonite (green) clay so idk.



I have that brand too and was gonna use it yesterday but decided against it for the same reason. Maybe next time with @faithVA's suggestion.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 17, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I'm going to start clay washing. What brand do you guys recommend. I used to use the Aztec secret bentonite clay on my face. It says something about deep poor cleansing so I'm not sure if it was meant to be multipurpose, but the only ingredient is 100% natural calcium bentonite (green) clay so idk.



 I use that brand for my hair and face just fine. I use it alone or mixed with other clays. I'd also suggest making sure your mix isn't too thick and your hair is really wet before applying.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I'll try the rassoul clay and I'll see what I can add to it. Definitely some honey.
I washed and deep conditioned on Sunday. I had a setback because I blow-dried my hair with the comb attachment. The ends were not looking good. Afterwards I did two strand twists. Today I unraveled the twists and did two flat twists back into a little puff.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 18, 2017)

I love her videos so much.


I'm sitting here looking at my hair like  because of her. I think I need a hair cut but I have already vowed to myself that I will put the scissors down until the first length check and maybe not even then. I just hate how uneven - I think - my hair is. People keep telling me it's not but I know it is because I had several trouble spots that have of course filled in but naturally they are significantly shorter than the rest. I'm worried that if I let it grow all out and go to a stylist to clean it up I'll be back at square one.

Can everyone tell I'm feeling particularly anxious about my hair today?


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 18, 2017)

faithVA said:


> It may be the cay but it could also be the slippery elm. Have you tried other ingredients with the clay?



I haven't. I am going to look at other poster's recipies for ideas.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 18, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I love her videos so much.
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here looking at my hair like  because of her. I think I need a hair cut but I have already vowed to myself that I will put the scissors down until the first length check and maybe not even then. I just hate how uneven - I think - my hair is. People keep telling me it's not but I know it is because I had several trouble spots that have of course filled in but naturally they are significantly shorter than the rest. I'm worried that if I let it grow all out and go to a stylist to clean it up I'll be back at square one.
> ...



Her hair grew a lot ainxe august.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I love her videos so much.
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here looking at my hair like  because of her. I think I need a hair cut but I have already vowed to myself that I will put the scissors down until the first length check and maybe not even then. I just hate how uneven - I think - my hair is. People keep telling me it's not but I know it is because I had several trouble spots that have of course filled in but naturally they are significantly shorter than the rest. I'm worried that if I let it grow all out and go to a stylist to clean it up I'll be back at square one.
> ...


Yes woosah. If it's uneven and you are wearing it out just curl it up. No one can tell. Nothing wrong with even hair but trying to keep the hair even while at the same time trying to grow it out is just unnecessary stress.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 18, 2017)

OK I'll calm down. It's just when I straighten that I'm sitting there like NOOOOOOO. You're right about unnecessary stress @faithVA when I was weaving years and years ago I didn't pay any attention to growth or the hair being even underneath and I started out with a huge mess under my weaves. I barely cut anything. And by the end of the year I was in business.

Went to the salon and then had it evened out. Except during that time I didn't know anything about natural hair and I relaxed. Was nice for a minute and as soon as I started to get length my hair started thinning out. Relaxer ate up everything in the back. My hair just can't take them.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 18, 2017)

The blog feature is back! Yayyy!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> OK I'll calm down. It's just when I straighten that I'm sitting there like NOOOOOOO. You're right about unnecessary stress @faithVA when I was weaving years and years ago I didn't pay any attention to growth or the hair being even underneath and I started out with a huge mess under my weaves. I barely cut anything. And by the end of the year I was in business.
> 
> Went to the salon and then had it evened out. Except during that time I didn't know anything about natural hair and I relaxed. Was nice for a minute and as soon as I started to get length my hair started thinning out. Relaxer ate up everything in the back. My hair just can't take them.


Yeah just let that grow out. You can decide to even out at APL or something if you really, really want it.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 18, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> OK I'll calm down. It's just when I straighten that I'm sitting there like NOOOOOOO. You're right about unnecessary stress @faithVA when I was weaving years and years ago I didn't pay any attention to growth or the hair being even underneath and I started out with a huge mess under my weaves. I barely cut anything. And by the end of the year I was in business.
> 
> Went to the salon and then had it evened out. Except during that time I didn't know anything about natural hair and I relaxed. Was nice for a minute and as soon as I started to get length my hair started thinning out. Relaxer ate up everything in the back. My hair just can't take them.



is this your hair now? it grew so much!


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 18, 2017)

I feel like straightening my hair for a true length check now, but I'm going to wait it out


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 18, 2017)

@KammyGirl 
My hair is in layers and it's uneven from cutting those damaged ends. I  plan on cutting it even, when I reach BSL. That means I'll be Full APL. I will just trim when needed until then. Just wear it curly, or feathered when you wear it straight.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 18, 2017)

I finally bit the bullet and just bought two bottles of terresentials clay.  I've been wanting to try them for over 6 years now...... I don't feel like figuring out the right proportions of product to mix right now.

I've only got one more use of my deep conditioner, so I need to replenish that sometime this or next week.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 18, 2017)

LOL No this is from when I was relaxed and not stressing about my hair being even and then I lost all my hair. Haha my hair is way uneven now bit grows in the same shape pretty much.


faithVA said:


> Yeah just let that grow out. You can decide to even out at APL or something if you really, really want it.





beingofserenity said:


> is this your hair now? it grew so much!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 18, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I finally bit the bullet and just bought two bottles of terresentials clay.  I've been wanting to try them for over 6 years now...... I don't feel like figuring out the right proportions of product to mix right now.
> 
> I've only got one more use of my deep conditioner, so I need to replenish that sometime this or next week.


Ohhhh tell us how you like them?


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 18, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @KammyGirl
> My hair is in layers and it's uneven from cutting those damaged ends. I  plan on cutting it even, when I reach BSL. That means I'll be Full APL. I will just trim when needed until then. Just wear it curly, or feathered when you wear it straight.


Yeah that's the plan. No scissors and curly styles...and wigs. If I can ever stop feeling ridiculous in them. LOL


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 18, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Yeah that's the plan. No scissors and curly styles...and wigs. If I can ever stop feeling ridiculous in them. LOL


That's why I stick to wigs that are cut close and short. Anything else and I look like I'm about to perform! Lol


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 19, 2017)

I forgot to tell y'all, I braided my hair Tuesday. I did box braids in the front and then whatever in the back lol. I did them kinda small, but they came out pretty good. Hopefully I can get at least two weeks out of them.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 19, 2017)

@Miss617 lol @ whatever in the back. Should be a nice protective style for a couple weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I forgot to tell y'all, I braided my hair Tuesday. I did box braids in the front and then whatever in the back lol. I did them kinda small, but they came out pretty good. Hopefully I can get at least two weeks out of them.


Can we see? I want to do box braids but I've been waiting for more length.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 19, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @Miss617 lol @ whatever in the back. Should be a nice protective style for a couple weeks.



Girl, I can't style the back of my head to save my life LOL. I just kinda guessed and used a hand mirror to make sure it wasn't too jacked up. I'll get better with practice!


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 19, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Can we see? I want to do box braids but I've been waiting for more length.



Yes, I'll be back with pics shortly!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 19, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Girl, I can't style the back of my head to save my life LOL. I just kinda guessed and used a hand mirror to make sure it wasn't too jacked up. I'll get better with practice!


As long as the braids on top /in front provide some coverage it's all good!


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 19, 2017)

Here we go. Don't mind my nape, it's so disrespectful LOL!


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 19, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Here we go. Don't mind my nape, it's so disrespectful LOL!



Wait....your hair already at shoulder!


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 19, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Wait....your hair already at shoulder!



In some places, it's really uneven because I trimmed it stupidly LOL. I'm aiming for full shoulder length after I do some more trimming.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 19, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Here we go. Don't mind my nape, it's so disrespectful LOL!


Nice! You can easily rock those for 2 weeks. Look at that braid in the front touching your chin! #goals


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Here we go. Don't mind my nape, it's so disrespectful LOL!



Your braids are nice and long. Very  nice.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 19, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Nice! You can easily rock those for 2 weeks. Look at that braid in the front touching your chin! #goals



Aw, thank you! I pretty much keep a scarf or my SLAP cap on while I'm home, so that should definitely help preserve them for a while.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 19, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Your braids are nice and long. Very  nice.



Thank you! I've only braided my hair a handful of times, so I'm happy they aren't extra raggedy LOL!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 23, 2017)

Yesterday I washed my hair and did the same detangling with the denman and still what looks to me like a lot of hair. I'm almost sure that I have been detangling wrong all these years. Because I used a wide tooth comb first and some hair came out. Then went through again with the denman and got the rest. And one more comb through with the denman and zero hairs. So I guess it's OK. I'll keep an eye to see if my hair starts to look different or thinner than it already is. 

In other news after I washed my hair I was able to bun easily in the shower. I almost decided to wear it like that but then thought I would get lazy and start to ruin my ends bunning so I dragged myself to the mirror at like 8pm last night and styled my hair. I was being so lazy I used barely any product and did big old fat knots. LOL


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 23, 2017)

I've washed twice with the terressentials. Hair has diluted SM detangler. The terressentials is ok, just very basic. The mint kind smells like toothpaste. I won't repurchase, but I am def sticking to natural cleansers going forward. Next wash, I want to make an okrah detangler to prepoo with. My mom tried it on my sister's hair and it really helped.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 25, 2017)

I have hair ADD. I just got this weave at the beginning of the month and I want out.
Straight weave + working out is not working for me. I'm ready for some braids or twists again, and I might do them myself.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2017)

Focusing on learning new software technologies is fun and helping me focus on something other than my hair. I've got a lot to learn and study so may even we I look up I'll be SL.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 26, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Focusing on learning new software technologies is fun and helping me focus on something other than my hair. I've got a lot to learn and study so may even we I look up I'll be SL.



That's great. What are you learning?


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 26, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> I have hair ADD. I just got this weave at the beginning of the month and I want out.
> Straight weave + working out is not working for me. I'm ready for some braids or twists again, and I might do them myself.


I looked at my bank account and my savings goals and it's too early to take out my weave still. Haven't gotten my money's worth.  

I might rollerset it or something to not be bored.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 26, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> I looked at my bank account and my savings goals and it's too early to take out my weave still. Haven't gotten my money's worth.
> 
> I might rollerset it or something to not be bored.


You can do lots of things depending on the style you got. Go ahead and play with some rollers - hard rollers, flexi  rods, perm rods. 



faithVA said:


> Focusing on learning new software technologies is fun and helping me focus on something other than my hair. I've got a lot to learn and study so may even we I look up I'll be SL.


Having something else to take up your time really does help. I've taken my crochet basket out again and I've been playing with that so I don't worry too much about my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> That's great. What are you learning?


Doing a boot camp learning, Javascript,  jquery,  bootstrap, and algorithms so far. And also doing a Web Api project on the side.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 26, 2017)

That's awesome @faithVA! I recently took web programming but we didn't do anything hands on with jquery or bootstrap so I might need to get back to that. I went to a career fair today and it seems like JavaScript is  a good language to know. I didn't like algorithms. It wasn't what I expected, but I'm always like that with these classes. 

I'm getting off topic, lol. Anyway, I bought some infusium 23 and mixed it with my Mane & Tail braid spray. I spray that on my twists daily and oil them where my ends stop every other day. Sometimes I spray with water.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 26, 2017)

the camille curl maker is very sticky. im surprised so many people like it.  or maybe the stickiness is because i used the SM raw shea butter detangler as my eave in?  Hair is super soft, but sticky.  it will be a while before i try to wear a wash n go again. not liking the shape of my hair.

Clay washing is awesome.  Terressentials was great to my hair, but I went through it super fast.  I may purchase some aloe vera juice and just make my own. the formula is essentially aloe vera juice, bentonite clay, herbal extracts, and essential oils.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> the camille curl maker is very sticky. im surprised so many people like it.  or maybe the stickiness is because i used the SM raw shea butter detangler as my eave in?  Hair is super soft, but sticky.  it will be a while before i try to wear a wash n go again. not liking the shape of my hair.
> 
> Clay washing is awesome.  Terressentials was great to my hair, but I went through it super fast.  I may purchase some aloe vera juice and just make my own. the formula is essentially aloe vera juice, bentonite clay, herbal extracts, and essential oils.


Lots of us make our own. When I did use Terressentials I watered it down quite a bit. I use rhassoul clay primarily now.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 26, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Lots of us make our own. When I did use Terressentials I watered it down quite a bit. I use rhassoul clay primarily now.



Yes! I watered it down too and it actually worked so much better for me that way.  I don't know if I have low porosity hair,but I have been watering down my leave-ins and they are much more effective on my hair diluted.  I'm thinking I should try to water down my conditioner too.  It's possible that I don't really need to use a conditioner when I use clay.  I might just need a good leave in.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Yes! I watered it down too and it actually worked so much better for me that way.  I don't know if I have low porosity hair,but I have been watering down my leave-ins and they are much more effective on my hair diluted.  I'm thinking I should try to water down my conditioner too.  It's possible that I don't really need to use a conditioner when I use clay.  I might just need a good leave in.


Yeah, sometimes I do skip the conditioner and use the leave-in. I try not to use both a conditioner and a leave-in. I've been watering down my leave-in lately and just spraying it on. Not sure yet how that is working but it seems to be OK so far.

Let me know how the watered down conditioner works.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 30, 2017)

Saturday I washed and deep conditioned and air dried in a ponytail. I was feeling the look and thought I would wear it for the week. After it started to dry I felt the tightening at the back even though I did the ponytail very loose. So I took it out and cowashed yesterday and did my bantu knots. My hair is very stiff and tight today for some reason. Possibly because I set on soaking wet hair. I should know by now that I can't do that because my hair shrinks down to half an inch practically.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 30, 2017)

I took my braids out yesterday. I don't really feel like washing today, I might wait until tomorrow since I won't be in the office until Wednesday. Just feel super lazy.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 30, 2017)

Trying out setting again. Not feeling buns. Please let this be the thing I stick to


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 30, 2017)

I washed today and started braiding. I have to finish the back, but eh, I'm not liking how these look. I should have let my hair finish drying instead of braiding on damp hair. I might end up taking these out and starting over.

I need a trim in the worst way, and I really need to take the extra time to section and detangle my hair. I lost entirely too much hair this go 'round.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yea i lied  i went ahead and got some senegalese twists because i'm way too lazy to do them myself. i just can't be bothered with styling my hair right now at all, with a really strict gym schedule and just trying to get my whole life together.

My last set of twists, I didn't take care of properly and my hair turned out dry when I took them out. So I'm planning to moisturize these well. At least 1x a day, I will:
-oil my scalp with Mane Choice growth oil 
-spray scalp and hair with Carol's Daughter leave-in
-rub some Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie into my hair for moisture


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 30, 2017)

oh and I almost forgot to share.....did y'all know shea moisture has hair fragrances? I picked one up on saturday since I was passing a target that i don't usually go into. I got a bottle of a manuka honey scented hair fragrance.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 30, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> oh and I almost forgot to share.....did y'all know shea moisture has hair fragrances? I picked one up on saturday since I was passing a target that i don't usually go into. I got a bottle of a manuka honey scented hair fragrance.



Yess! I might get one


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 30, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Yess! I might get one


My only gripe is that it doesn't last, I sprayed it this morning and I don't smell it now. Guess I could reapply on my lunch break or something


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 30, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> oh and I almost forgot to share.....did y'all know shea moisture has hair fragrances? I picked one up on saturday since I was passing a target that i don't usually go into. I got a bottle of a manuka honey scented hair fragrance.


Ohhh I need to go smell some.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 1, 2017)

My hair been looking raggedy this week. The curl is nice but it's still so tight after a few days. I really want to cowash today but I have so many other things to do that this may have to be placed on the back burner until Friday.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 1, 2017)

I bought some liquid collagen from Costco. I'm going to try it for February and March to see if I notice any difference in my hair and skin. It also has Biotin in it. I'm hoping it doesn't break me out. 

I will do a pull test this weekend to see where I'm starting. If I don't notice at least some difference in 60 days then I won't bother. Fortunately you just add it to water and since I need to get my water in anyway, it's not too much trouble. 

Other than that, not much going on with my hair. It's still up in flat twist. I'm washing every two weeks and moisturizing mid-week. Pretty boring right now.


----------



## jennifer30 (Feb 2, 2017)

Its almost my 1 year natural anniversary and I am aiming towards ear length..i should definitely be sl next spring....


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 3, 2017)

My new regimen:

Once a month: Clay treatment and/or diluted shampoo
I love clay for my hair but I don't like how messy it is, having to mix it all the time. And I don't think my hair needs it more than that.  It starts to dry out a little.  I also am not sure I like how it seems to be both elongating and flattening out my hair.  Conditioner gives me fuffy, full hair.  Clay gives me very defined, flatter hair.  It also seems to sort of lock my hair into a curl pattern so it makes it harder to comb out shed hairs. It could be my mix also, but I don't feel like spending too much time trying to figure it out.  

Once a week:
Cleanse (diluted shampoo or co-wash)
Deep condition
Condition/Leave in
Moisturizer/Detangler
Gently Detangle
Bun

The products that I am using for the above are the Devacurl decadence no poo and one conditioner.  They both smell like lotion.  The no-poo is ok, it's a cleansing conditioner.  Doesn't sud.  The conditioner is amazing.  I only need a little bit and it immediately softens my hair and detangles.  My hair strands slide a part.  I believe it also doubles as a leave-in.  I don't feel the need to wash it out.  I will re-purchase the one conditioner, but not the no poo.  

Moisturizer detangler today is the SM raw shea butter detangler.  I really like how moisturizing this detangler is and it also really helps to detangle my hair.  I won't be diluting it anymore since I plan on washing my hair less often, so I want it to really coat my strands.

I also like that I don't really need to section my hair with these products because they don't cause my hair to tangle.  Sectioning is great but annoying because I need a lot of sections due to how short my hair is and it makes the wash process go so much slower.  I'm sure when it starts to get past my shoulders, I'll need to section.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2017)

Wore my flat twist for two weeks. I'm doing my hair this weekend to get some water on my scalp and I need some color.

I washed with Creme of Nature Shampoo. Now I'm DCing with TGIN Deep Conditioner. Since it's so late I will do an overnight DC. I rarely do those because I hate for my head to be wet all night. But it's too late to start on my color. In the morning I will do a mudwash and then apply my color. I will twist it up some kind of way tomorrow and try to get 2 more weeks out of that style.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Feb 3, 2017)

*What length are you now?*

Back at Neck Length.

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*

Natural!

*What's your plan to reach SL?*

Back to Basics. Keep scalp clean and rotate moisture/protein routine every few days. Protective styling as well. Hide or restore edges to optimal health. I have edges but the wear and tear have them looking a bit thinner than the norm. 

*What's your regimen?*

Protective style and scalp scrubs/cleaning. Then moisture/protein balance. 


*How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?*

Rock my real hair over summer months. 

*Anything else you want to share?
*
Neck Length starting of year, aiming for shoulder length by July 2017! I'll be protective styling until then.

*Post your starting pic:*

My hair is currently in a sew in...when I take it out, I will show my starting length.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2017)

Bosslady1 said:


> *What length are you now?*
> 
> Back at Neck Length.
> 
> ...



Welcome @Bossylady1


----------



## Bosslady1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Oh! and I'm trying hairfinity


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 5, 2017)

I wore a bun yesterday and it was cute. And easy. Too easy. I need to be reminded not to fall into this edge and nape killer trap.


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 5, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I wore a bun yesterday and it was cute. And easy. Too easy. I need to be reminded not to fall into this edge and nape killer trap.



How do you do your buns?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I wore a bun yesterday and it was cute. And easy. Too easy. I need to be reminded not to fall into this edge and nape killer trap.


Ahh  I want to see. My hair still isn't quite long enough for a bun.

I know there is a way to wear buns without killing your edges. Are you pulling your hair too tight?


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 5, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> How do you do your buns?


I usually just do them in the shower. Before I would do them tight and as my hair dried the nape and edges would be super tight and pulling. Now that I know better I do them really really loose because my hair is going to dry and shrink up. My hair slicks back pretty easily with the water and conditioner in the shower. Then when I get out I smooth gel over the hair to make it a little neater. I leave the ponytail part loose and wrap it around once and pin it down.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 5, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Ahh  I want to see. My hair still isn't quite long enough for a bun.
> 
> I know there is a way to wear buns without killing your edges. Are you pulling your hair too tight?


As soon as I came home last night I took it down. I was paranoid even though I was comfortable. I'll take a pic next time I do one. This will be included in my not so often lazy hair day rotation along with puffs.

Your hair is longer than mine I think. I would think you could do one. A small one at least. Mine is small too but still cute.


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 5, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I usually just do them in the shower. Before I would do them tight and as my hair dried the nape and edges would be super tight and pulling. Now that I know better I do them really really loose because my hair ia going to dry and shrink up. My hair slicks back pretty easily with the water and conditioner in the shower. Then when I get out I smooth gel over the hair to make it a little neater. I leave the ponytail part loose and wrap it around once and pin it down.



I'm guessing my hair is more coily while wet than yours, because while I can get my hair into a ponytail, it takes work. I wish I could just slick it back while in the shower. I've started doing my buns on dry stretched hair and I use edge control to make it neat. I didn't like the effects of gel. It dried my hair out instead of adding smoothness and shine. I also think it contributed to breakage.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 5, 2017)

@beingofserenity I use aloevera gel to help with the smoothness but I also have to use a lot because there's not as much hold. The plus is there's no caked up residue and no dry hair afterwards. Problem is I was running out too fast and I use the gel for my bantu knots too. Sometimes if I have it I'll add a tiny bit of eco styler on top to help. Yesterday I actually tried a bit of edge control. The blueberry bliss from curls was what I had on hand (I like the passion fruit one better) But for some reason that almost undid all the work the gel was doing. I don't think it works as well on wet hair.


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 5, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @beingofserenity I use aloevera gel to help with the smoothness but I also have to use a lot because there's not as much hold. The plus is there's no caked up residue and no dry hair afterwards. Problem is I was running out too fast and I use the gel for my bantu knots too. Sometimes if I have it I'll add a tiny bit of eco styler on top to help. Yesterday I actually tried a bit of edge control. The blueberry bliss from curls was what I had on hand (I like the passion fruit one better) But for some reason that almost undid all the work the gel was doing. I don't think it works as well on wet hair.



I have aloe vera gel. I'll try it out at some point. I prefer edge control on dry hair. I've found that it works better too


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 5, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I'm guessing my hair is more coily while wet than yours, because while I can get my hair into a ponytail, it takes work. I wish I could just slick it back while in the shower. I've started doing my buns on dry stretched hair and I use edge control to make it neat. I didn't like the effects of gel. It dried my hair out instead of adding smoothness and shine. I also think it contributed to breakage.


I have a hard time getting my hair into a slick ponytail/puff too. Came to the conclusion that my hair is highly dense in my crown area. that's why when I get braids, it takes longer to braid the crown/front/middle of my hair, since I have more strands in those areas. It's not that it's coarse, or curly. That part of my hair takes the longest to dry, the hardest to relax and color. 
Do you think that could be for you too? I do better with side parts, front parts too. Hair going all back, doesn't work well. It take a lot to keep that part from breaking/drying out since it's so compacted.


----------



## Miss617 (Feb 5, 2017)

I redid my braids and even though they're still kinda raggedy and my ends are atrocious, they look much better than my first attempt. I actually enjoy braiding my hair, even though my arms get tired lol.


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 5, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I have a hard time getting my hair into a slick ponytail/puff too. Came to the conclusion that my hair is highly dense in my crown area. that's why when I get braids, it takes longer to braid the crown/front/middle of my hair, since I have more strands in those areas. It's not that it's coarse, or curly. That part of my hair takes the longest to dry, the hardest to relax and color.
> Do you think that could be for you too? I do better with side parts, front parts too. Hair going all back, doesn't work well. It take a lot to keep that part from breaking/drying out since it's so compacted.



Yep! Crown area is the densest part of my hair. Side and front parts are hard to because my hair isn't long enough there


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> As soon as I came home last night I took it down. I was paranoid even though I was comfortable. I'll take a pic next time I do one. This will be included in my not so often lazy hair day rotation along with puffs.
> 
> Your hair is longer than mine I think. I would think you could do one. A small one at least. Mine is small too but still cute.



I can do a struggle bun but I'm not going to be happy with that. That is definitely a recipe for breakage. And I definitely wouldn't do a wet bun because yeah when that hair starts shrinking my little brain power is pulled out through my hair follicles  

I will visit bunning in the fall when I should have the length to throw one up pretty easy. 

Can't wait to see your bun


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 5, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Yep! Crown area is the densest part of my hair. Side and front parts are hard to because my hair isn't long enough there


Yeah I have that same issue. I bun on dry hair and I use clips in the back on the sides to keep them pinned down. I use edge control, or a thick oil and my scarf.


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 7, 2017)

So  by the end of the year, I'd like to get down to one cleanser, one conditioner/leave-in, one deep conditioner, one moisturizer and clay.......wow, I hope I can do it. Part of my desire to get rid of like 50% of my stuff


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 10, 2017)

I will be using a sulfate free shampoo today, and will deep condition. I was gonna cowash just to add some moisture, but I have oil in my hair. I will semi air dry.  
I had a little protective style going on, but I would have had to take it down to remoisturize. I got the heat on and it's really drying in here, so my hair needs to WATER! Lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 10, 2017)

Since I'm boring with no plans on a Friday night I'm going to wash my hair and blow dry. I'm blow drying once a month to measure growth. A new way to disappoint myself. Lol


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Since I'm boring with no plans on a Friday night I'm going to wash my hair and blow dry. I'm blow drying once a month to measure growth. A new way to disappoint myself. Lol



Nothing wrong with a little boring  It's cold here and I'm so glad to be home. I'm looking forward to having some hot chocolate, going to be early and sleeping in late.

Maybe your monthly checks will surprise you.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm keep thinking I should take my twist down to moisturize them but then I keep reminding myself I don't feel like it. I will probably moisturize on Sunday and freshen my hair for the week.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 10, 2017)

So it does look like my hair grew a little and the rest of my hair looks like it might be trying to catch up with the tail. Maybe in a few months I'll be full neck length. Right now the tail is touching the bottom of my neck. 

For the next few months I have to be strict with my regimen and try not to be hair lazy. It seems so easy for me to have a set back. Wearing that bun last weekend and a headband 2 days this week looks like it caused some thinning already! Crazy. I have a thin spot right behind my right ear that was not there last week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 11, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> So it does look like my hair grew a little and the rest of my hair looks like it might be trying to catch up with the tail. Maybe in a few months I'll be full neck length. Right now the tail is touching the bottom of my neck.
> 
> For the next few months I have to be strict with my regimen and try not to be hair lazy. It seems so easy for me to have a set back. Wearing that bun last weekend and a headband 2 days this week looks like it caused some thinning already! Crazy. I have a thin spot right behind my right ear that was not there last week.


What styling options are you going to use to get you through?


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 11, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> What styling options are you going to use to get you through?


I'm thinking about that right now. Twisting worked well to get my nape to grow in. I might give those a go now and see if I can get a wearable go to style. No stress on the hair and less manipulation. Might also start roller setting again for stretched hair.


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 11, 2017)

Cowashed with a silicone conditioner  
The protein treatment made my hair so much easier to deal with. It prevents ny hair from tangling and makes it super easy to handle. I thought thag I could only use all natural products, but I might just need to use protein/cholesterol regularly. There is a lady on here who deep conditions with africas best hair mayo like every week. I think I am going to try that out. Maybe deep condition twice a week alternating between protein and moisture? Idk...

Oh, and I almost bought a new leave in, but I forces myself to wait until I've used up the little bit that I still have. Really trying to only buy to replace.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2017)

I decided today would be the day I flat iron my hair just to to see what's going on with it.  The last time I had heat on my hair it didn't turn out to well, it was hard, dry, dull and ugly and wouldn't get straight.  Well after six plus months of deliberate changes to my regimen, I'm happy to report that my hair got straight! It is healthy and hydrated!

Also I thought I'd mention that I'M SHOULDER LENGTH!!!!! I'm so shocked because I've been doing regular trims this entire time! I expected a nice length but not this,

Sorry but I'm not doing any reveals until our official length check so no pictures. I don't like my hair down because it makes my long face appear longer.  It's now in a cute & effortless updo AND I didn't have to stretch and pull my hair to make it happen.

Doing my happy dance...almost makes me want to be a straight hair natural...ALMOST, lol.


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 12, 2017)

KiWiStyle said:


> I decided today would be the dayear I flat iron my hair jus to to see what's going on with it.  The last time I had heat on my hair it didn't turn out to well, it was hard, dry, dull and ugly and wouldn't get straight.  Well after six plus months of deliberate changes to my regimen, I'm happy to report that my hair got straight! It is healthy and hydrated!
> 
> Also I thought I'd mention that I'M SHOULDER LENGTH!!!!! I'm so shocked because I've been doing regular trims this entire time! I expected a nice length but not this,
> 
> ...



Yayy!!  Can't wait to see


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I bought some liquid collagen from Costco. I'm going to try it for February and March to see if I notice any difference in my hair and skin. It also has Biotin in it. I'm hoping it doesn't break me out.
> 
> I will do a pull test this weekend to see where I'm starting. If I don't notice at least some difference in 60 days then I won't bother. Fortunately you just add it to water and since I need to get my water in anyway, it's not too much trouble.
> 
> Other than that, not much going on with my hair. It's still up in flat twist. I'm washing every two weeks and moisturizing mid-week. Pretty boring right now.




I'm almost convinced the collagen is what grew mine soo fast. I noticed during the last 2-3 wash days, my hair just felt thick when I wrapped my fingers around a large section. I really can't explain it but it felt different in a good way.  Today confirmed the thicker and longer and rapid growth.  Definitely give it at least two months as you said.


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 12, 2017)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm almost convinced the collagen is what grew mine soo fast. I noticed during the last 2-3 wash days, my hair just felt thick when I wrapped my fingers around a large section. I really can't explain it but it felt different in a good way.  Today confirmed the thicker and longer and rapid growth.  Definitely give it at least two months as you said.



girl......you just made me buy collagen.  what brand do you use???

sigh...im not great at sticking to taking vitamins

lol..


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Yayy!!  Can't wait to see



Thanks, I can't wait to reveal!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> girl......you just made me buy collagen.  what brand do you use???
> 
> sigh...im not great at sticking to taking vitamins
> 
> lol..




Lol, I'm tripping out over here! Everything that Rene over at Komaza Care said would happen when I follow her regimen is coming to fruition.  Big, long and healthy hair...my hair was uber big when I blow dried it, shocking. 

I use Zint Collagen Hydrolysate (bovine/beef).  I order straight from their website, it is non gmo, rBGH free, no additives, and from grass fed bovine.

I hear Great Lakes brand is excellent as well.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2017)

KiWiStyle said:


> I decided today would be the day I flat iron my hair just to to see what's going on with it.  The last time I had heat on my hair it didn't turn out to well, it was hard, dry, dull and ugly and wouldn't get straight.  Well after six plus months of deliberate changes to my regimen, I'm happy to report that my hair got straight! It is healthy and hydrated!
> 
> Also I thought I'd mention that I'M SHOULDER LENGTH!!!!! I'm so shocked because I've been doing regular trims this entire time! I expected a nice length but not this,
> 
> ...


Congratulations.  So you are doing a reveal in April? Looking forward to it.


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 12, 2017)

KiWiStyle said:


> Lol, I'm tripping out over here! Everything that Rene over at Komaza Care said would happen when I follow her regimen is coming to fruition.  Big, long and healthy hair...my hair was uber big when I blow dried it, shocking.
> 
> I use Zint Collagen Hydrolysate (bovine/beef).  I order straight from their website, it is non gmo, rBGH free, no additives, and from grass fed bovine.
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2017)

I bought a cheap ampro gel from the grocer. I guess it has a ton of glycerin.  I used it last week and it kept my hair moisturized all week. This may definitely help my retention. 

I took my twist down today, moisturized and reapplied the gel.

I will wash this weekend and repeat the process.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations.  So you are doing a reveal in April? Looking forward to it.



Yes, thanks!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 12, 2017)

You're welcome.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 13, 2017)

KiWiStyle said:


> I decided today would be the day I flat iron my hair just to to see what's going on with it.  The last time I had heat on my hair it didn't turn out to well, it was hard, dry, dull and ugly and wouldn't get straight.  Well after six plus months of deliberate changes to my regimen, I'm happy to report that my hair got straight! It is healthy and hydrated!
> 
> Also I thought I'd mention that I'M SHOULDER LENGTH!!!!! I'm so shocked because I've been doing regular trims this entire time! I expected a nice length but not this,
> 
> ...


I missed this! Congrats! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 13, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I missed this! Congrats! I'm so happy for you!


 Thanks you shortdub!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 13, 2017)

I just washed and dc'ed my hair. I really don't feel like going back in the shower, so I took my plastic cap off, and replaced it with my scarf. I will rinse this out in the morning. 
I mixed Keracare Humecto with Silk Elements Mega Silk in the tan jar. I sat under the dryer for 20 mins. Hair feels nice and moisturized, but strong.


----------



## Miss617 (Feb 13, 2017)

My mom braided my hair today. Hoping to get two weeks out of it.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2017)

Sally's keeps sending me these 30% off coupons tempting me. I think I will buy some new shears for my dusting this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2017)

Two weeks is my limit. I am so ready to wash my head. 

I can't wash until Sunday but for a change I will be looking forward to wash day.


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 15, 2017)

Straightened and trimmed my hair. Hoping to keep it straight for the next two weeks. I probably need to do another small trim then or a month from now. 

I received my beef collagen and hoping to get a lot of growth but afraid to taste it.


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 15, 2017)

Oh and I'm just going to keep my hair in a bun and put shea butter on my ends 2-3 times a week.
I'm basically shoulder length but I have a lot of layers. I need the hair at my crown to touch my shoulders by the end of this year!!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 16, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Oh and I'm just going to keep my hair in a bun and put shea butter on my ends 2-3 times a week.
> I'm basically shoulder length but I have a lot of layers. I need the hair at my crown to touch my shoulders by the end of this year!!!!


That's what I'm working on too! My hair grows in layers and having to drastically trim my hair, made the layers more pronounced. 
Congrats on being SL! I was going to wait until Friday to wash my hair, but it feels a little dry, (weighed down) I want to deep condition. I don't wanna keep adding on products. I have my hair in a scrunchie right now. I use a clip or spin pins at night.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2017)

Can't wait to see all the graduates in April.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 17, 2017)

I didn't wash my hair yesterday. I gave myself a scalp massage with my oil blend. I put on a plastic cap for 2 hours, then I put my scarf back on, since I was too tired for wash day.  I put the plastic cap back on today for an hour. My hair still feels really soft, but I will wash tonight, or tomorrow.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 18, 2017)

i can't take the protective styling anymore. i neeeeed to see my own hair out. so i took my kinky twists out, washed and now i'm sitting with a DC in my head. I'm not sure what i'm going to do after this...maybe blowdry and attempt a twistout? it's getting too late to be jazzy


----------



## tatiana001191 (Feb 18, 2017)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 18, 2017)

tatiana001191 said:


> Is it too late to join?


Nope!


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 18, 2017)

So everybody up in here making SL already  @KiWiStyle @beingofserenity I can't wait to see the pics.

I'm excited about the next couple of months of progress for myself. I should get in some of that collagen you all are talking about.

My hair has been straight for a week. Ready to wash and start practicing some twists.


----------



## tatiana001191 (Feb 18, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Nope!


I'm posting my picture and answers within the hour then


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 18, 2017)

My hair is still straight and let me just say, I'm feeling my straight hair!  I've been wearing it up, today it's in a flat twist crown...I'm so tempted to be a straight hair natural.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2017)

Did a  curlformer set so I can dust my ends. I put in flat twi 's the tonight and I will dust my ends tomorrow.  I can tell I retained some length since December but can't tell how much.


----------



## tatiana001191 (Feb 20, 2017)

What length are you now ? 

I'm currently neck length 

Natural / texlaxed /transitioning ?

I'm natural .

What's your plan to reach SL :

I plan on doing scalp massages , taking my biotin religiously. I recently purchased MSM so I will be adding that to the equation. I will probably add the GHE method to my regimen .

What's your regimen :

I wash my hair 2 a week with sulfate free shampoo and always deep condition .
I do a protein treatment every 2 weeks and follow that up with a moisturizing deep condition . I don't use any heat . I moisturizer and seal daily with a glycerin/castor oil/ alkaline water spritz and seal with mustard oil or coconut oil.  I have my hair braided under my wigs which are my protective style.

How will you celebrate when you get to SL :
I will have my hair pressed and wear it out for a week and probably post TONS of pics.

Anything else you want to share ?

My nape is giving me so much trouble , I would appreciate any tips you ladies my have to make it grow.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 20, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Did a  curlformer set so I can dust my ends. I put in flat twi 's the tonight and I will dust my ends tomorrow.  I can tell I retained some length since December but can't tell how much.
> 
> View attachment 389381 View attachment 389383


Your set looks really smooth!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Your set looks really smooth!


Thank you. 

I have a feeling next time I see your hair it will be APL. Just a feeling.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2017)

I did flat twist and put perm rods on the end so today it's super curly and tight.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 20, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I did flat twist and put perm rods on the end so today it's super curly and tight.
> 
> View attachment 389409


I love it!


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 20, 2017)

So I guess here is a length check from me. I blowdried and flat ironed. I guess I am kinda neck length? I will post one pic of my mini fro and then one straight. It has no kinda shape and I don't think I will cut right now. Probably going right back in the weaves 

No complaints from me at all about my growth...I shaved my head bald in June. In fact, I might throw in a pic of that for good measure.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 20, 2017)

@faithVA your sets look really pretty! So smooth! What product combos have you been using lately?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> View attachment 389447 View attachment 389449 View attachment 389451   So I guess here is a length check from me. I blowdried and flat ironed. I guess I am kinda neck length? I will post one pic of my mini fro and then one straight. It has no kinda shape and I don't think I will cut right now. Probably going right back in the weaves
> 
> No complaints from me at all about my growth...I shaved my head bald in June. In fact, I might throw in a pic of that for good measure.


I like that last style. I love how you rock short cuts. I loved them when I was relaxed.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I love it!





Rocky91 said:


> @faithVA your sets look really pretty! So smooth! What product combos have you been using lately?



Thanks ladies. As my ends get better my sets get better.

I've been using the TGIN products but as long as I don't put on a lot of products my sets turn out ok.

 This time around I just washed and conditioned with TGIN, spritzed on a very diluted tgin leave in. I set with Silk Elements Strength and Silk styling Foam. It's the first time I used it. I like it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 24, 2017)

I caught a stomach bug yesterday and it seems like the storm is over, but I'm feeling the aftermath. I was vomiting all day to complete exhaustion. I was suppose to wash my hair yesterday. The scarf has been saving me. I'm still very tired and dehydrated. I can keep Popsicles down now. I guess it was a 24 hour bug. I refuse to eat or drink anything else, until tomorrow! lol I don't have the energy to hop in and out of the shower.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 24, 2017)

I broke down and washed my hair in the sink. My scalp was super itchy! Got this DC now.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I broke down and washed my hair in the sink. My scalp was super itchy! Got this DC now.


Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 24, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Glad you are feeling better.


Oh I'm still jacked up! lol my kids won't allow me to be in bed. I just wanna crawl under the covers until the next day! Lol now I gotta find some engery to rinse this stuff out!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2017)

Took down my flat twist because they were dry and frizzy looking. I moisturized with TGIN leave-in, used KBB pomade over that and twisted with TGIN twist creme. Its up for another week. I will wash it this upcoming weekend. 

I can't even imagine the day when I wear another style other than flat twist.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 27, 2017)

Collagen powder came on Friday. I'm starting it tomorrow and hopefully I'll see some changes in my hair and body aches.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm in beauty shop mode today! I shampooed my hair, I put in a blue black rinse, as well as black cherry to make sure I cancel out the green. I need to dust my ends I think? So I'm debating about setting my hair on big rollers, then flat ironing, or blow dry. I think I will blow dry, since I need my hair to be super straight.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 27, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm in beauty shop mode today! I shampooed my hair, I put in a blue black rinse, as well as black cherry to make sure I cancel out the green. I need to dust my ends I think? So I'm debating about setting my hair on big rollers, then flat ironing, or blow dry. I think I will blow dry, since I need my hair to be super straight.


Damn girl you got a whole lot going on  please post pictures


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> Damn girl you got a whole lot going on  please post pictures


 who does stuff like this on a Monday night?!?! lol I had to put some more color on my ends, so I'm still sitting with this dye in my hair. I rinsed it out, but I saw the blonde was trying to peek through.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 27, 2017)

@shortdub78 are you still using a clear gloss for? I found one I think I want to purchase but it says I can use it every day. I wouldn't but is that true. This is the one. Is this the kind of gloss you're talking about or is this something different?
http://www.ulta.com/luminous-color-glaze-clear-shine?productId=xlsImpprod620050

Eta I know we talked about it before but I'm too lazy to search for the page(s). Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 28, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @shortdub78 are you still using a clear gloss for? I found one I think I want to purchase but it says I can use it every day. I wouldn't but is that true. This is the one. Is this the kind of gloss you're talking about or is this something different?
> http://www.ulta.com/luminous-color-glaze-clear-shine?productId=xlsImpprod620050
> 
> Eta I know we talked about it before but I'm too lazy to search for the page(s). Lol


Yes I still use a clear gloss. I plan on using one on top of this as well. I use one every two weeks.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 28, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I caught a stomach bug yesterday and it seems like the storm is over, but I'm feeling the aftermath. I was vomiting all day to complete exhaustion. I was suppose to wash my hair yesterday. The scarf has been saving me. I'm still very tired and dehydrated. I can keep Popsicles down now. I guess it was a 24 hour bug. I refuse to eat or drink anything else, until tomorrow! lol I don't have the energy to hop in and out of the shower.




I hope your back to your usual self, those stomach bugs ain't no joke!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 28, 2017)

After two weeks of straight hair, I finally washed and twisted it this weekend...I miss it already : -(. As my hair started to revert a little as some time has passed, I noticed a lot of layers which are shorter than I thought or like in order to claim SL next month.  I'm still going to straighten it and post post pics for our 1st quarter length check and let y'all be the judge.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 28, 2017)

KiWiStyle said:


> I hope your back to your usual self, those stomach bugs ain't no joke!


I thought I was dying! Lol TMI, but I'm so dehydrated. I'm drinking water to get back on track. Urine looks orange. Nothing but acid/bile, was coming up. It gave me acid reflux.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 28, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I thought I was dying! Lol TMI, but I'm so dehydrated. I'm drinking water to get back on track. Urine looks orange. Nothing but acid/bile, was coming up. It gave me acid reflux.


Omg! That sounds awful. I hate throwing up when there's nothing to throw up. It's a terrible feeling. I feel like all of my insides are going to come through my mouth.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 28, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Yes I still use a clear gloss. I plan on using one on top of this as well. I use one every two weeks.


I'm gonna buy that John Frieda one. I think it looks OK. I haven't seen any negative reviews. I was kinda hoping I would find one just to see what's the worst thing that could happen to my hair. But I guess there really isn't much risk here unless there's color in it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 28, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I thought I was dying! Lol TMI, but I'm so dehydrated. I'm drinking water to get back on track. Urine looks orange. Nothing but acid/bile, was coming up. It gave me acid reflux.



I can imagine.  I usually drink tons of electrolyte water to rehydrate, it's more beneficial than regular water.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 28, 2017)

KiWiStyle said:


> I can imagine.  I usually drink tons of electrolyte water to rehydrate, it's more beneficial than regular water.


I need some Gatorade, or something.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 28, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm gonna buy that John Frieda one. I think it looks OK. I haven't seen any negative reviews. I was kinda hoping I would find one just to see what's the worst thing that could happen to my hair. But I guess there really isn't much risk here unless there's color in it.


Let me know how it works! I can't buy anything else right now!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2017)

I was tempted to take my hair down and remoisturize. But I knew I just wanted to play in my hair so I resisted the temptation.

I need to stay the path until the end of April and just stay focused.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2017)

I took my hair down yesterday and water rinsed. I put it back up in flat twist and it was a hot mess  My parts were crooked from the front to the back. I was over it and went to work with crazy twist and crooked parts. 

I came home and shampooed with CON and deep conditioned with TGIN. I'm sitting under the dryer now with a curlformer set. I used It's a 10 leave-in for the first time. My hair usually dries in 1 hour and 15 minutes. I hope it dries about the same time with the It's a 10. I'm just going to take out the curlformers and put on a bonnet and see how it turns out tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hair feels good. Washed and dc'ed. Air dried, then sealed with grapeseed oil, and put my hair in my trusty little bun. Scarf on. I will straighten my hair next month.


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey ladies! 

I had a crappy week last week, which translated into a lazy hair week. I just did a quick wash Friday or Saturday and banded it, then combed it today to try my first flat twist hairstyle! It came out OK, but I think I could/should have detangled it more and maybe used something to smooth it down since it's a little fuzzy in places. I slapped my scarf on to try and flatten it a bit, but I'll be back with pictures once it looks a little more presentable. If I have time today, I may redo them, but we'll see.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I had a crappy week last week, which translated into a lazy hair week. I just did a quick wash Friday or Saturday and banded it, then combed it today to try my first flat twist hairstyle! It came out OK, but I think I could/should have detangled it more and maybe used something to smooth it down since it's a little fuzzy in places. I slapped my scarf on to try and flatten it a bit, but I'll be back with pictures once it looks a little more presentable. If I have time today, I may redo them, but we'll see.


Can't wait to see it. Next time will be even better


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 7, 2017)

Think I'll start cowashing midweek again. Need more moisture. Last week before I deep conditioned my hair was so dry and breaking off. After I dc'd it felt better but I'm still worried. I'll be cowashing tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2017)

I want to wash my hair tonight but it's too late. I need to wash some clothes.

I hope to get off early tomorrow that way I can do a nice mudwash. Maybe i will try a twist out or a permed set.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Mar 10, 2017)

I've been mia in this thread and when taking care of my hair. I decided to get a weave as a protective style. I got the Onyc fro-out hair so that I would not have to manipulate my natural hair too much. I did a length check before installing. 
And I'll also include a pic of my protective style


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2017)

lindseyerinc said:


> I've been mia in this thread and when taking care of my hair. I decided to get a weave as a protective style. I got the Onyc fro-out hair so that I would not have to manipulate my natural hair too much. I did a length check before installing. View attachment 391295
> And I'll also include a pic of my protective style View attachment 391297


You've made great progress since January.


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 10, 2017)

The flat twists didn't end up working out the way I wanted them to, so I just took them out and retwisted. I wore them down to work this week, but I've pinned them up today for a different look.


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 10, 2017)

Here are some pictures. Ignore my nape LOL.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 10, 2017)

@Miss617 I love it!!

@lindseyerinc are you SL? Looks like it. Congrats!


----------



## lindseyerinc (Mar 10, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @Miss617 I love it!!
> 
> @lindseyerinc are you SL? Looks like it. Congrats!


I'm claiming it!! Hopefully I'll be closer to APL by my graduation (Dec 17) I'm going to be oiling my scalp with NJoys sulfur oil and keeping my hair hidden.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 10, 2017)

lindseyerinc said:


> I've been mia in this thread and when taking care of my hair. I decided to get a weave as a protective style. I got the Onyc fro-out hair so that I would not have to manipulate my natural hair too much. I did a length check before installing. View attachment 391295
> And I'll also include a pic of my protective style View attachment 391297


Is this the SL challenge thread? Ya'll are confusing me! Lol 
Wow great growth! Take your butt to the BSL/MBL challenge! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 10, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Here are some pictures. Ignore my nape LOL.


are you past SL too? Lovely twist set!


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you @KammyGirl and @shortdub78.  When I posted my starting pic, I was at SL in some places but not others because of some bad self-trims LOL. I'm  hoping to get it all evened out this year.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> are you past SL too? Lovely twist set!



This isn't my thread anymore so I was like 

I guess it's hard to move on from SL. I guess I can't relate cuz I ain't never been there.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 10, 2017)

faithVA said:


> This isn't my thread anymore so I was like
> 
> I guess it's hard to move on from SL. I guess I can't relate cuz I ain't never been there.


I had to go back and check the thread! lol I'm like did I click on the APL thread? Where am I? Lol


----------



## beingofserenity (Mar 10, 2017)

lindseyerinc said:


> I've been mia in this thread and when taking care of my hair. I decided to get a weave as a protective style. I got the Onyc fro-out hair so that I would not have to manipulate my natural hair too much. I did a length check before installing. View attachment 391295
> And I'll also include a pic of my protective style View attachment 391297



Hmmmmm......it looks as if you have made it past shoulder length


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 10, 2017)

I got some Aunt Jackie products for my daughter and I. Really for her, but we can use them both. I got stuff from th flaxseed line. The masque, hair milk, and the detangler. 
@KammyGirl i finally got Some DE silk Essentials! Yes! I need some hair color! I got a couple of gray strands poppin out of nowhere! 
Think I'm gonna rollerset and flat iron my roots.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I got some Aunt Jackie products for my daughter and I. Really for her, but we can use them both. I got stuff from th flaxseed line. The masque, hair milk, and the detangler.
> @KammyGirl i finally got Some DE silk Essentials! Yes! I need some hair color! I got a couple of gray strands poppin out of nowhere!
> Think I'm gonna rollerset and flat iron my roots.


Yes! Where did you get it? Just in case they really are clearing the shelves. I want as much as I can get. It really has made a difference in flat ironing for me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 10, 2017)

@faithVA 
I got some permanent color. Good ole dark and lovely. Have you used that? I haven't had problems with it that I can recall.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 10, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Yes! Where did you get it? Just in case they really are clearing the shelves. I want as much as I can get. It really has made a difference in flat ironing for me.


I went to the bss store by my house.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA
> I got some permanent color. Good ole dark and lovely. Have you used that? I haven't had problems with it that I can recall.


I used it when my hair was short but as my hair got longer it made my hair to porous and my ends stayed even more crazy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 10, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I used it when my hair was short but as my hair got longer it made my hair to porous and my ends stayed even more crazy.


I got this stuff in my hair now! lol I hope I don't have any issues. My bleached ends are already porous. I wanted to try Shea Moisture, but they didn't have Jet Black. The formula is different though. It's more of a cream gel. There is no shampooing involved either. I usually shampoo afterwards. I'm going to rinse it out in about 5 mins , since it's starting to tingle my scalp. I must have gotten some on in the back.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 10, 2017)

I ended up shampooing my hair, since I didn't like how the conditioner made my hair feel. The shampoo made my hair feel better. I'm using my clear rinse to seal the color in and add some shine. The color came with a shine booster, but I decided to use what I know will work for me. I will deep condition after I rinse this stuff out, then decide what to do from there.


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 10, 2017)

faithVA said:


> This isn't my thread anymore so I was like
> 
> I guess it's hard to move on from SL. I guess I can't relate cuz I ain't never been there.



Aw, you'll get there!

I may mosey over to the APL thread eventually, but I like it here! This is my first time actively styling and trying to keep my hair healthy since going natural, so I didn't want to overshoot in case I had a setback.


----------



## beingofserenity (Mar 10, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Aw, you'll get there!
> 
> I may mosey over to the APL thread eventually, but I like it here! This is my first time actively styling and trying to keep my hair healthy since going natural, so I didn't want to overshoot in case I had a setback.



Don't leave


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 10, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Don't leave



Aw, I'm not going anywhere anytime soon! I still have a ways to go before I hit my full SL goal.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I got this stuff in my hair now! lol I hope I don't have any issues. My bleached ends are already porous. I wanted to try Shea Moisture, but they didn't have Jet Black. The formula is different though. It's more of a cream gel. There is no shampooing involved either. I usually shampoo afterwards. I'm going to rinse it out in about 5 mins , since it's starting to tingle my scalp. I must have gotten some on in the back.



You may not have any problems. My hair just acts all kind of crazy. I'm finally getting my ends somewhat normal so I'm afraid to try anything other than a semi-permanent.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Don't leave



You can tell @beingofserenity is a better host. She's like Dont leave. When I was the host, I was like  Get Out  Make them kids get a job and their own apartment


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2017)

I didn't feel like coloring my hair tonight, although it's all kinds of gray. I did a mudwash. Then I DCd while riding my bike. I rinsed it out after a few hours. Used the TGIN leave-in and daily moisturizer. I sealed that in with KBB pomade. I put in 12 flat twist. I want to see if I can do a flat twist out on damp hair  I'm very afraid of how it is going to look. If it doesn't work out I don't know how I'm going to salvage it. I have a memorial service tomorrow so I may not have time to redo it.

But if it works out, then I have a go to style which would be great.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 10, 2017)

Having a lovely flat ironing session.  I need to crank up the heat a little more for these roots! I will just go over them with my mini flat iron. 
I didn't care too much for that Aunt Jackie masque. I don't need a mask. So I will just use that strictly for my DD. 
I decided to blow dry and flat iron my hair to see how the color came out. I will be using semi permanent color for now on. I finally got rid of the blonde ends.


----------



## beingofserenity (Mar 11, 2017)

faithVA said:


> You can tell @beingofserenity is a better host. She's like Dont leave. When I was the host, I was like  Get Out  Make them kids get a job and their own apartment



LOL I just like having lots of chatter in here lmao


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 11, 2017)

This is unofficial. This is my hair blow dried yesterday.  I curled it later with the flat iron.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> This is unofficial. This is my hair blow dried yesterday.  I curled it later with the flat iron.


Aww sookie sookie. Looking good.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2017)

Here is my flat twist out on wet hair. It's definitely going to work.


----------



## beingofserenity (Mar 11, 2017)

looks good, mama!


shortdub78 said:


> This is unofficial. This is my hair blow dried yesterday.  I curled it later with the flat iron.


----------



## beingofserenity (Mar 11, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Here is my flat twist out on wet hair. It's definitely going to work.
> 
> View attachment 391381



it's very pretty


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 11, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Here is my flat twist out on wet hair. It's definitely going to work.
> 
> View attachment 391381


That came out great! Glad it didn't mess up your plans today!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> it's very pretty





shortdub78 said:


> That came out great! Glad it didn't mess up your plans today!


Thanks ladies. It's still holding up so it's definitely a goto for minor events


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 12, 2017)

@faithVA great definition and it's hanging more it looks like

@shortdub78 the color came out great and still hating on your super growth. Lol

Hair is looking good on both of you.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 12, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA great definition and it's hanging more it looks like
> 
> @shortdub78 the color came out great and still hating on your super growth. Lol
> 
> Hair is looking good on both of you.


Thank you lady! I'm so glad the color came out well! I look like a sharpie marker now! Lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 12, 2017)

I love jet black @shortdub78


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2017)

Bought the Mane Choice Shampoo with my 25% Sallys Beauty.

Tried it out tonight and it was pretty good. I suds up twice to test it out. I usually only shampoo once. It worked out well enough. I followed up with TGIN conditioner. 

I may try something else in the line. I'm hoping this shampoo helps me extend my color. I will find out soon enough. 

I put in 6 flat twist on each side.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 12, 2017)

@faithVA can you post a pic of your set before the take down? Need inspiration for a pattern when I practice.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 13, 2017)

Pretty hair @lindseyerinc @faithVA @shortdub78 @Miss617 

Y'all have inspired me to stop being lazy and wash and style this sew-in.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA can you post a pic of your set before the take down? Need inspiration for a pattern when I practice.


Unfortunately I don't have a pic. I won't be doing another one until April.

Maybe this yt will help. 

http://www.naturalhairmag.com/get-best-flat-twist-natural-hair/


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks @faithVA 

I'm so glad I did my hair Sunday because I could not imagine don't my hair today. I do not want to get up.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 14, 2017)

I get dehydrated after showering and washing my hair. Does anyone else feel like that?


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 14, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I get dehydrated after showering and washing my hair. Does anyone else feel like that?


Yes! I know because my lips and mouth are always dry afterward. It's very strange. Only happens on wash days. Now I have a tall cup of water waiting to sip while I style my hair. Weird, right?


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 14, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Yes! I know because my lips and mouth are always dry afterward. It's very strange. Only happens on wash days. Now I have a tall cup of water waiting to sip while I style my hair. Weird, right?


Me too!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 14, 2017)

Ok Aunt Jackie's fix my hair masque is a keeper. I used it again, and it gave my hair what it needed after the coloring session last week. 
I also did a search and destroy. I'm not trimming anything else until next month. I trimmed a lot between my daughter and I! Our ends are good. I was going to roller set my hair, but it started drying too fast. Next wash day is Saturday. We will see how that goes.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm getting that occasional familiar itch to start styling my hair more. It always wears off after I get too tired to mess with my hair so often. But right now I feel like messing in it all the time.

I'm not a protective styler so braids and whatnot would just irk me to no end and I would end up taking them out fast.


----------



## SAPNK (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey everyone! I haven't checked in for a while since my hair has been in marley twist. I actually just put them back in. My hair did grow a little, so that's good.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 15, 2017)

Accidentally shampooed and deep conditioned tonight. The plan was just to co wash but I grabbed the bottle of shampoo thinking it was the conditioner. And then I couldn't just use a rinse out after shampooing so I deep conditioned under the dryer for 15 minutes. Rinsed then blow dried and put my hair in 2 braids. Buying this yellow bird blow dryer has saved my life. Cuts my drying time by more than half. I don't have to use so many sections either.

Anyway, I snapped a quick pic and the tail is covering my neck. Just wish the sides would start moving along too.


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 16, 2017)

Second attempt at flat twists today.


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 16, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Accidentally shampooed and deep conditioned tonight. The plan was just to co wash but I grabbed the bottle of shampoo thinking it was the conditioner. And then I couldn't just use a rinse out after shampooing so I deep conditioned under the dryer for 15 minutes. Rinsed then blow dried and put my hair in 2 braids. Buying this yellow bird blow dryer has saved my life. Cuts my drying time by more than half. I don't have to use so many sections either.
> 
> Anyway, I snapped a quick pic and the tail is covering my neck. Just wish the sides would start moving along too.
> 
> View attachment 391801



Nice! You still have plenty of time for the sides to catch up. You'll be at SL before you know it!


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 16, 2017)

@Miss617 the twists came out good! 

And my hair feels like it will never catch up. I don't know but that tail keeps on getting longer. I promised over and over I would let it be so I am.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 16, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @Miss617 the twists came out good!
> 
> And my hair feels like it will never catch up. I don't know but that tail keeps on getting longer. I promised over and over I would let it be so I am.


Your hair seems to grow fast in the back. I would just ride it out until your sides get to SL, then even it up .


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 16, 2017)

I just washed and I'm dc'ing my hair again. I washed on Tuesday, but my hair feels dry. The heat in my home is drying my hair out and I put too much product on it to compensate. 
Don't know how I'm going to style. I was suppose to wash my hair Saturday for an outing... this is why  I need longer hair. This in between stage is getting on my nerves. I can't wait until the Fall! Lol my bun will look better in my eyes. Maybe I will roller set, then take the rollers out Saturday?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2017)

Coloring my hair now. I was going to put in two strand twist but I'm just going to flat twist. That should be fast so I'm not up all night.

Maybe I will do two strands next weekend.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 16, 2017)

I finished setting my hair... that conditioner I used doesn't doesn't have any slip. I got a lot of new growth going on, so I had to use my detangling spray throughout setting my hair... I was able able to use some of my big rollers. I plan on flat ironing my hair, so I don't need a tight set. I took back my my hard bonnet dryer (I bought another laptop instead), so I had to fit these rollers under my soft bonnet. It doesn't have an adjustable drawstring. But I decided to dry my hair this way, instead of airdrying. I don't have anywhere to go special tomorrow, so I will keep the rollers in until Saturday. 

I do need to get some Fantasia IC heat protectant serum. (Pink bottle) that stuff helped a lot with giving me slippage during my roller setting.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2017)

Color turned out OK. Put in flat twist towards the crown. I haven't done this style in a while. I can tell my flat twist are getting a bit longer  I think I will do flat twist to the crown and two strand twists every other month so I can notice some progress.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 16, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Color turned out OK. Put in flat twist towards the crown. I haven't done this style in a while. I can tell my flat twist are getting a bit longer  I think I will do flat twist to the crown and two strand twists every other month so I can notice some progress.


Happy you are getting some hang time! 
What color did you use?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Happy you are getting some hang time!
> What color did you use?


Mixed blackest black with black just to cover the grays. It came out dark brown with sandy brown on the sides


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 17, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Mixed blackest black with black just to cover the grays. It came out dark brown with sandy brown on the sides


I had to think about that for a minute! Lol then I remembered you don't use permanent haircolor. I gotta remember this for myself. I will use a demi permanent next time. I got a few gray hairs right in the front of where I like to part my hair. I'm goin to get a cover stick when the color fades. You know I wash my hair a lot! You made me think about my own hair and how am I gonna keep up with color, without the damage. 

The brown looks good on you though!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I had to think about that for a minute! Lol then I remembered you don't use permanent haircolor. I gotta remember this for myself. I will use a demi permanent next time. I got a few gray hairs right in the front of where I like to part my hair. I'm goin to get a cover stick when the color fades. You know I wash my hair a lot! You made me think about my own hair and how am I gonna keep up with color, without the damage.
> 
> The brown looks good on you though!



Thanks


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2017)

Here are my twists for the week


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 23, 2017)

When is length check again @beingofserenity

I want to straighten but would rather do it closer to length check because I probably will be too lazy to do it again.


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 24, 2017)

How did you do the back of your hair @faithVA?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> How did you do the back of your hair @faithVA?


I twisted it straight up from the nape to the crown. I probably had 5 or 6 twist.


----------



## beingofserenity (Mar 25, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> When is length check again @beingofserenity
> 
> I want to straighten but would rather do it closer to length check because I probably will be too lazy to do it again.



April 1st


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2017)

I will check in at the end of April to coincide with my other challenges. I decided for 2017 to just length check 3 times at the end of April, August and December.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 25, 2017)

Washed and now I'm blow drying my hair. One more section to go... I'm not flat ironing anything today. I'm going to put my hair up, and read my textbook...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2017)

I see a little extra length at my nape. Seeing some strands hanging pass my shoulders while in the shower  

I haven't seen my nape move in months.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2017)

Washed with diluted TGIN shampoo. It seems to work better for me this way. I used the TGIN conditioner and it softened my hair up. I still like this line. I diluted the leave-in and sprayed it on my hair and worked it in. Then I baggied for 10 minutes. I let my hair dry a bit and then used the KBB pomade on each section. I used a cheap gel I have and put it on each section. Can't remember the name of it.

I parted my hair like I was putting in flat twist but instead put in 3 or 4 flat twist/2 strand twists for each section. I flat twisted the roots and then two strand twisted the rest. I'm hoping this helps my twist lay better and not stick up in the air like they are prone to do.

I still have a lot of shrinkage but my twist in the front are starting to touch my eyebrows finally. The sides touch the bottom of my ear, the top of my ear and the crown is 2 inches above my ear. 

Some hang time sure would be nice 

I'm hoping they will last for 10 days. I bought the Mane Choice Spray. I want to see if that will rehydrate my twist without causing frizz. We shall see. If the twists last I may just do this combo every 10 days and alternate to flat twist when I get tired of them.. If it doesn't work I will just stick to flat twist and then do 2 strands every few weeks.


----------



## SAPNK (Mar 26, 2017)

I'll be graduating in a little over a month, and I'm hoping to get my hair professionally straightened for the graduation. I can't wait to see my length regardless of how long it actually is. I'll definitely take pics for you all.

Would it be weird if I begged the stylist not to cut my hair at all? Maybe I'll tell her to wait until the very end, and if it's obvious to both of us that I need a trim, then just let her do it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I'll be graduating in a little over a month, and I'm hoping to get my hair professionally straightened for the graduation. I can't wait to see my length regardless of how long it actually is. I'll definitely take pics for you all.


Will be looking forward to it.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 27, 2017)

Those twists are hanging @faithVA Looking good.

I've been blow drying more often than I should be but my set back with my nape leaves me with limited styles. Blow drying and putting in 2 braids and washing and repeating weekly seems to be working out. I coat my hair with lots of moisturizers and protectants every time and the curl pattern comes back nicely each time. I just hope I don't suffer from this too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm going to be in braids for several weeks, so I will post my length check pic when I take my hair down.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2017)

Made it to the end of the week with these twist.  They are starting to frizz a bit but they still look decent. This morning I moisturizer with the Mane Choice spray.  I spritzer my ends and then massaged the excess higher up the strand.

Usually if I try to moisturize my twist with anything they dry hard and stiff. So far they feel soft. This morning was a test run. I will try it again to see if I can get more moisture into my twist and then do it every 2 or 3 days.

I'm washing and coloring on Thursday so they just have to make it 5 more days.


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 31, 2017)

I washed and blow dried my hair today. I may flat iron tomorrow if I feel up to it and then just bun it up until the next wash day. I can't tell if it's grown.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Mar 31, 2017)

It's been 3 weeks since I got my sew-in. I've been oiling my scalp with NJoy sulfur oil and spraying the braids with SheScentIt moisture mist every other day. 5 more weeks to go! Can't wait to see my growth!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 31, 2017)

I missed my hair appointment! I could just kick myself.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I missed my hair appointment! I could just kick myself.


What's going on with you lady?

You forget your color and now your appointment? You distracted by something?


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 31, 2017)

faithVA said:


> What's going on with you lady?
> 
> You forget your color and now your appointment? You distracted by something?


Distracted big time! OCD got the best of me. I was cleaning and I couldn't pull away. I just wanted to straighten up the kitchen a bit, but it turned into me wiping out the frig, taking the drawers and glass out, cleaning the oven, wiping the baseboards, etc.. I had to blow dry my hair and get my kids together. By the time I headed there, I was running late, and was told to reschedule. 
Now I'm just sitting here, debating about cleaning something else, or do my nails.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 31, 2017)

I guess I will flat iron and do a length check Sunday.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I guess I will flat iron and do a length check Sunday.





shortdub78 said:


> Distracted big time! OCD got the best of me. I was cleaning and I couldn't pull away. I just wanted to straighten up the kitchen a bit, but it turned into me wiping out the frig, taking the drawers and glass out, cleaning the oven, wiping the baseboards, etc.. I had to blow dry my hair and get my kids together. By the time I headed there, I was running late, and was told to reschedule.
> Now I'm just sitting here, debating about cleaning something else, or do my nails.


Come clean my kitchen and I will do your hair


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 31, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Come clean my kitchen and I will do your hair


Lmbo! Oh boy I wish I was close to you! I would seriously do it! I have been known to do that too! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2017)

I think the Mane Choice spray may be a winner for my twists. I will see if they stay moisturized over the weekend.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 1, 2017)

I blow dried and flat ironed. My hair was a mess!! The first set of pics the left is before I trimmed and the right is after. I was not going to trim but look at that. A mess! I didn't do much just tried to clean it up.

Last pic is after I curled it. It's kinda tight and looks top of neck length when curled but I like it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 1, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I blow dried and flat ironed. My hair was a mess!! The first set of pics the left is before I trimmed and the right is after. I was not going to trim but look at that. A mess! I didn't do much just tried to clean it up.
> 
> Last pic is after I curled it. It's kinda tight and looks top of neck length when curled but I like it.


It looks good and it's growing!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I blow dried and flat ironed. My hair was a mess!! The first set of pics the left is before I trimmed and the right is after. I was not going to trim but look at that. A mess! I didn't do much just tried to clean it up.
> 
> Last pic is after I curled it. It's kinda tight and looks top of neck length when curled but I like it.


That's wild  that it looks longer after you trimmed.  It looks good.


----------



## Miss617 (Apr 1, 2017)

Your hair looks great @KammyGirl!


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks ladies. I'm actually really happy with the progress. My hair is super weighed down too but that's ok. 



faithVA said:


> That's wild  that it looks longer after you trimmed.  It looks good.


Right that's what I said I took a lot of pictures wondering if I was holding my head weird. Maybe I was holding my head forward before I trimmed?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm actually really happy with the progress. My hair is super weighed down too but that's ok.
> 
> 
> Right that's what I said I took a lot of pictures wondering if I was holding my head weird. Maybe I was holding my head forward before I trimmed?


No matter. We like the results so we will take it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm itching to straighten but I'm going to hold out until the 21st.


----------



## beingofserenity (Apr 2, 2017)

I am not good at flat ironing my hair.

Excuse my messy room :/

This serves as my length check


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 2, 2017)

@beingofserenity 
Wow! Great progress!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 2, 2017)

I was going to flat iron my hair today, but I don't know anymore... my hair appointment has been rescheduled for later this week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 2, 2017)

@KammyGirl 
@beingofserenity 
What are ya'll doing up? Lol
I'm the night guard in my house and the ghost of can't stay asleep! Lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 2, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @KammyGirl
> @beingofserenity
> What are ya'll doing up? Lol
> I'm the night guard in my house and the ghost of can't stay asleep! Lol


I had a long night. And I'm up right now dealing with foolishness I shouldn't be. Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 2, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I had a long night. And I'm up right now dealing with foolishness I shouldn't be. Lol


Oh lawd! Lol I'm not here for foolishness this week! I had enough of it last week! My new year starts today! I refuse to engage with people that are dead set on trying to throw me off of my square.

Go to bed! Watch something funny!


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 2, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Oh lawd! Lol I'm not here for foolishness this week! I had enough of it last week! My new year starts today! I refuse to engage with people that are dead set on trying to throw me off of my square.
> 
> Go to bed! Watch something funny!


I was sitting here watching cartoons. Lol So I'm feeling ok. But people are crazy I tell ya.


----------



## beingofserenity (Apr 2, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @KammyGirl
> @beingofserenity
> What are ya'll doing up? Lol
> I'm the night guard in my house and the ghost of can't stay asleep! Lol



I was stressed tf out about stuff I shouldn't be concerned with. I can't sleep when I am stressed. Haha


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 2, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I was stressed tf out about stuff I shouldn't be concerned with. I can't sleep when I am stressed. Haha


I hope you feel better and today is Sunday. I'm going to have a good day today. I started cleaning up. Cleaning up gives me a sense of control over things. I cleaning the windows! I'm going to get my nails done today too! 

Your hair looks too cute for you to be stressing! Go play in it! Lol make a music video! Lol


----------



## beingofserenity (Apr 2, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I hope you feel better and today is Sunday. I'm going to have a good day today. I started cleaning up. Cleaning up gives me a sense of control over things. I cleaning the windows! I'm going to get my nails done today too!
> 
> Your hair looks too cute for you to be stressing! Go play in it! Lol make a music video! Lol



You're sooo sweet lol.  I got my nails done yesterday. I think I will clean up too. A clean space makes me feel like a new person


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 2, 2017)

@beingofserenity I hope you're feeling better.

I was up this morning taking @shortdub78 advice. I was in the mirror playing in my hair and acting silly. I'm about to go do some yoga and stretch these muscles.

But y'all I love my hair. I got it so much straighter this time around. I used it's a 10 with keratin leave in, design essentials botanical oils and Paul Mitchell Super skinny serum on damp hair before I blow dried. My hair got so stinking straight even the ends.

Then I added design essentials silk Essentials and chi silk infusion before I flat ironed. I don't like the Chi silk infusion. I think that's why my hair was so weighed down. Next time I'll use more silk Essentials if I feel like I need it. I also used the comb chase method with no injuries and that helped a lot.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I am not good at flat ironing my hair.
> 
> Excuse my messy room :/
> 
> ...


It looks good.

You should add this to your 1st post of the challenge so in December you have a good comparison.  This can be your starting picture.


----------



## beingofserenity (Apr 2, 2017)

faithVA said:


> It looks good.
> 
> You should add this to your 1st post of the challenge so in December you have a good comparison.  This can be your starting picture.



Thanks.
Ok lol


----------



## beingofserenity (Apr 2, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @beingofserenity I hope you're feeling better.
> 
> I was up this morning taking @shortdub78 advice. I was in the mirror playing in my hair and acting silly. I'm about to go do some yoga and stretch these muscles.
> 
> ...



I would like to try the items you used to blowdry


----------



## Miss617 (Apr 2, 2017)

I flat twisted my hair last night, but I don't really like how it came out. I'll have to redo it when my son takes his nap.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 2, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I would like to try the items you used to blowdry


I want to say the oil is what helped this time around because I've brrn using the leave in and skinny serum. But I can't be sure. I've slowly been tweaking my blow drying and flat iron process until it's exactly how the girls on YouTube get it - pin straight with body.


----------



## Miss617 (Apr 2, 2017)

Oops. For reference, here's what it looks like now. Hot mess.

Don't do your hair at 1 o'clock in the morning, ladies!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 2, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @beingofserenity I hope you're feeling better.
> 
> I was up this morning taking @shortdub78 advice. I was in the mirror playing in my hair and acting silly. I'm about to go do some yoga and stretch these muscles.
> 
> ...


I don't like CHI Serum either. It makes my hair dry. Your hair looks like glass!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 2, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Oops. For reference, here's what it looks like now. Hot mess.
> 
> Don't do your hair at 1 o'clock in the morning, ladies!


It still looks very neat. I'm not just saying that.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 2, 2017)

Glycerin is not my friend.


----------



## Miss617 (Apr 2, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> It still looks very neat. I'm not just saying that.



Thank you.  I already took it out though LOL. The style itself was fine, I just should have parted it all the way back.


----------



## Miss617 (Apr 2, 2017)

So it took me entirely too long to do my hair this weekend. This was like my... sixth attempt. Not even kidding.


----------



## beingofserenity (Apr 2, 2017)

I love freshly washed and conditioned hair. A week is as long as I can go.

My hair is in a bun and will REMAIN in this same bun until Sunday. I may readjust, but I will not recomb or brush. I will use my hands, a scarf and gel to re-smooth when necessary.  
I've found I don't need as much gel as I used to use. Just enough to smooth flyaways and lay edges, so hopefully my hair won't dry out.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 3, 2017)

I've worn my hair out since Saturday. Tomorrow it's going back into my 2 braids until wash day.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2017)

I was testing out a flat twist out today to see if it would work for an event this weekend. I love the front and sides but the back won't work  It's still too short and it's less dense back there so you see a lot of parts and scalp. Then I end up having to separate the twist to much which causes loss of definition and it looks raggedy. So I'm shooting for a flat twist up the back towards the crown with curls in the front. I will be taking some bobby pins with me just in case.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 7, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I was testing out a flat twist out today to see if it would work for an event this weekend. I love the front and sides but the back won't work  It's still too short and it's less dense back there so you see a lot of parts and scalp. Then I end up having to separate the twist to much which causes loss of definition and it looks raggedy. So I'm shooting for a flat twist up the back towards the crown with curls in the front. I will be taking some bobby pins with me just in case.
> 
> View attachment 393969


Well the front looks on point!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Well the front looks on point!


Thank you. I loved the front and this was after letting the wind whip through it. But the back made me cry


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 8, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I was testing out a flat twist out today to see if it would work for an event this weekend. I love the front and sides but the back won't work  It's still too short and it's less dense back there so you see a lot of parts and scalp. Then I end up having to separate the twist to much which causes loss of definition and it looks raggedy. So I'm shooting for a flat twist up the back towards the crown with curls in the front. I will be taking some bobby pins with me just in case.
> 
> View attachment 393969


The front looks great! And your hair looks super thick.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> The front looks great! And your hair looks super thick.



Thank you.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 8, 2017)

Debating what to do...should I take out this sew in before my trip to Cuba or nah?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> Debating what to do...should I take out this sew in before my trip to Cuba or nah?


How long have you had it in and when is your trip?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2017)

I did perm rods but then I bought a curling iron and smoothed and  requires the curls. I love the results.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I did perm rods but then I bought a curling iron and smoothed and  requires the curls. I love the results.


Oh you look so pretty! I hope you had a nice time!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2017)

I took out those braids, based my scalp really well, and gave myself a corrective relaxer. Love my results. I used some Nairobi wrap foam to mold my hair down a bit/cut drying time, and now I'm sitting under the dryer. I'm going to lightly blow dry it, then flat iron. I won't let this tragic setback get me down. I trimmed the broken section of my hair and the rest of my hair is fine, so I know better now.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Oh you look so pretty! I hope you had a nice time!




Thank you. It was nice to dress up and get out. 

You know my hair is already back to flat twist.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Apr 9, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I did perm rods but then I bought a curling iron and smoothed and  requires the curls. I love the results.


Loving that whole look!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2017)

lindseyerinc said:


> Loving that whole look!


Thank you. I was happy with the look.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2017)

Flat ironed my hair, enjoyed it for a minute, now I have pincurled my hair for the night. I put some silicon bambu leave-in on the ends with my WGO to seal. Usually when I roll my hair at night, the ends are dry the next day..so I hope this keeps my ends nice.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey, I am one year post natural... but I only grew 4 inches which sucks because it probably means I only grow 4 inches a year. It would take 2 more years to reach sl...oh well


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> Hey, I am one year post natural... but I only grew 4 inches which sucks because it probably means I only grow 4 inches a year. It would take 2 more years to reach sl...oh well


Hey lady. Long time no see.

Maybe this year you will gain a little more. You can try different things: supplements, more water,  healthier eating,  exercise,  etc


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 11, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Hey lady. Long time no see.
> 
> Maybe this year you will gain a little more. You can try different things: supplements, more water,  healthier eating,  exercise,  etc


Hi! How youve been faith? Yea. I know. I am back on manetabolism vitamins. I'm gonna see if that will help a bit...


----------



## beingofserenity (Apr 11, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> Hey, I am one year post natural... but I only grew 4 inches which sucks because it probably means I only grow 4 inches a year. It would take 2 more years to reach sl...oh well



Do you get breakage?

I'm never sure how fast my hair grows because I'm always dealing with breakage.


----------



## beingofserenity (Apr 11, 2017)

Installed crochet braids. Sick of ugly buns...lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 12, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> Hi! How youve been faith? Yea. I know. I am back on manetabolism vitamins. I'm gonna see if that will help a bit...


I'm gonna get some different vitamins too. And you cut your hair last year, so I think you got some great growth!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 12, 2017)

I was a lazy bum last night, so I didn't wrap up my hair. I gotta wash it anyway.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 12, 2017)

I haven't been getting notifications for this thread. Wonder why not. @shortdub78 what kind of setback did you have? What happened?

@faithVA I love your hair. It came out really pretty and looks so soft.

I'm getting tired of blow drying and wearing these 2 braids. At first I felt cute and now I feel matronly. I'm going back to bantu knots for a while. I guess the trick is to keep it switched up so I don't get bored and start to feel ugly. But my nape won't let me be great. Once it grows back in I'm really going to pay careful attention this time. I cannot deal with this setback every year. By December nape grows in and then by February it's gone again. I need to do better.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I haven't been getting notifications for this thread. Wonder why not. @shortdub78 what kind of setback did you have? What happened?
> 
> @faithVA I love your hair. It came out really pretty and looks so soft.
> 
> I'm getting tired of blow drying and wearing these 2 braids. At first I felt cute and now I feel matronly. I'm going back to bantu knots for a while. I guess the trick is to keep it switched up so I don't get bored and start to feel ugly. But my nape won't let me be great. Once it grows back in I'm really going to pay careful attention this time. I cannot deal with this setback every year. By December nape grows in and then by February it's gone again. I need to do better.


Thank you.  It was nice and soft. It was fun while it lasted.

Do you know why your nape is struggling? Mine is struggling as well.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 12, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Do you know why your nape is struggling? Mine is struggling as well.



Because it hates me!! lol I'm not 100% sure. I knew what the problem was last year - my headbands. This year I haven't worn them at all and the hair is back to looking like taco meat. But in the milestone challenge last year it was a main goal to get it to grow back and I was moisturizing and sealing that area heavily every single day twice a day to get it to act right. As soon as it grew in I stopped babying it. Still moisturizing and sealing but I put it on the same regimen as the rest of my hair and I guess it didn't like that. It may just be a section that I have to baby 24/7 365 no slacking off which sounds annoying to me.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 12, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Do you get breakage?
> 
> I'm never sure how fast my hair grows because I'm always dealing with breakage.


I don't have much breakage now but it was one of the reasons why I big chopped last year.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 12, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm gonna get some different vitamins too. And you cut your hair last year, so I think you got some great growth!


Yea I guess


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 13, 2017)

@KammyGirl 

I got some braids (cornrows). My crown was fragile, due to my roots extremely underprocessed with relaxed ends. (Like 2-3 inches worth) the braider combed that section bone dry with a rat tail comb. She was extra rough.. she ripped my hair out from the demarcation line. So yeah.. my crown is 4-5 inches shorter than the rest of my hair...  oh and the braids were way too tight! She braided my skin! My scalp was on fire! I had to save my nape and hairline! 

I changed relaxers too. I went back to no lye. Lye was leaving me with too much texture. Oh and I use resistant/course instead of regular. I picked that one up on accident, but it got my hair right! No breakage and even texture all around.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 13, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Because it hates me!! lol I'm not 100% sure. I knew what the problem was last year - my headbands. This year I haven't worn them at all and the hair is back to looking like taco meat. But in the milestone challenge last year it was a main goal to get it to grow back and I was moisturizing and sealing that area heavily every single day twice a day to get it to act right. As soon as it grew in I stopped babying it. Still moisturizing and sealing but I put it on the same regimen as the rest of my hair and I guess it didn't like that. It may just be a section that I have to baby 24/7 365 no slacking off which sounds annoying to me.


it will grow more. The spring weather will help! Are you taking vitamins?


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 13, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> it will grow more. The spring weather will help! Are you taking vitamins?


You know my counter top is filled with them but all I'm on is a HSN gummy and 1 scoop of collagen a day...when I remember. The collagen I got doesn't dissolve as easily.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 13, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> You know my counter top is filled with them but all I'm on is a HSN gummy and 1 scoop of collagen a day...when I remember. The collagen I got doesn't dissolve as easily.


I keep forgetting to get some collagen. I really wanna keep the wrinkles away! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2017)

I took down my twist last night and moisturized my hair. It felt pretty good but I want to make sure I stay on top of it. I moisturized with TGIN leave in, followed by AIA so much moisture. I used tgin daily moisturizer over that and CD honey mimosa on my ends.

I will probably moisturize on Monday keeping it at every 4 days.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 14, 2017)

I washed and dried my hair. I will flat iron in the morning. I started taking Manetablism yesterday, so I need to do a starter pic asap.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 16, 2017)

Spring time is here, so I can use glycerin products now. Oh for my natural ladies, I washed and conditioned my daughter's hair yesterday. Her hair was a bone dry mess! I used Silicon mix to condition her hair, since the Nature stuff wasn't cutting it. 

Ok, so afterwards I sprayed Hawaiian Silky 14n1, then applied the gel activator. Oh my word! Her hair was so moisturized! Her curls were springy again! 

It is still moisturized! I haven't applied any products. I will later this evening. I used to use this on her 4 years ago. Being a product junkie will have you forgetting what works! 

I will spray some on my hair on my roots and hairline.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Spring time is here, so I can use glycerin products now. Oh for my natural ladies, I washed and conditioned my daughter's hair yesterday. Her hair was a bone dry mess! I used Silicon mix to condition her hair, since the Nature stuff wasn't cutting it.
> 
> Ok, so afterwards I sprayed Hawaiian Silky 14n1, then applied the gel activator. Oh my word! Her hair was so moisturized! Her curls were springy again!
> 
> ...


I have a small bottle of that but I have so much stuff right now I haven't truly tried it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2017)

I hadn't planned on washing but after being out in the sun for 2 days my hair felt a bit dry. When I took it down most of it felt fine but better safe than sorry. I cowashed with the Mane Choice Cowash. I like it. I have no idea if it got my hair clean or not.  But it didn't strip it. I put in the tgin leave-in. I'm under the dryer now trying to stretch it. I will use the As I Am So Much Moisture and the TGIN Twist Cream and twist it back up.

If my hair does well under the dryer I may dry my hair every week. So far I've been under here for 30 minutes and my hair is still quite wet.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 16, 2017)

@faithVA do you use shampoo at all anymore? No, right? Mud washes and Co cleansers right? 

I was thinking of ditching shampoo again but after a couple months my hair didn't like it. Then I switched to once a month and I was good for another few months until it wasn't. Every 2 weeks seemed to work the longest. The only problem is by the end of the 2 weeks I have so much build up. Just kicking around ideas since I'm a bit bored with my hair at the moment.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA do you use shampoo at all anymore? No, right? Mud washes and Co cleansers right?
> 
> I was thinking of ditching shampoo again but after a couple months my hair didn't like it. Then I switched to once a month and I was good for another few months until it wasn't. Every 2 weeks seemed to work the longest. The only problem is by the end of the 2 weeks I have so much build up. Just kicking around ideas since I'm a bit bored with my hair at the moment.


Yes I use shampoo. I don't have any real schedule. Sometimes every 2 weeks or every 3 weeks. I do the mudwash before I color my hair. I'm trying to do cowashes now to see if it extends my color.

I don't have any suggestions about build up. I've not noticed that I need shampoo for build up but since I use it and mudwashes so often I probably would not have noticed. Maybe you can cowash and water rinse when needed and shampoo every 3 weeks or every 4. Maybe you need something gentle every week and leave the shampoo for once a month.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2017)

I didn't do anything different. I'm still in flat twist. I usually flat twist my twist to the right side when I do larger flat twist. Today I decided to try doing them to the left side. It took me a bit longer but it is good practice. 

Drying my hair with the dryer was a fail. After about an hour and 20 minutes my roots were dry and my ends were dry but the middle section was still damp. So I still had a lot of shrinkage. I probably could have blow dried it quickly to straighten it out. But I don't want to have to do all that. I hate that the CWK plate business was a fail. I really could have used those. 

I may try it again. I will have to think about it to see how I can modify it for better results.


----------



## Miss617 (Apr 17, 2017)

I have been slacking! I flat twisted my hair last week and will be wearing it in a twist out this week so I only have to go into the office tomorrow. I wish I had gotten a better picture of my flat twists, they were so cute! Womp. But here's my twistout for the week.


----------



## beingofserenity (Apr 17, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I have been slacking! I flat twisted my hair last week and will be wearing it in a twist out this week so I only have to go into the office tomorrow. I wish I had gotten a better picture of my flat twists, they were so cute! Womp. But here's my twistout for the week.



Cute


----------



## Miss617 (Apr 17, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Cute



Thank you! It only took me like 10 tries to get a decent pic LOL.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 18, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I have been slacking! I flat twisted my hair last week and will be wearing it in a twist out this week so I only have to go into the office tomorrow. I wish I had gotten a better picture of my flat twists, they were so cute! Womp. But here's my twistout for the week.



You're beautiful, you have gorgeous eyes, and your brows are perfect.
Just in case you didn't already know, lol.


----------



## Miss617 (Apr 19, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> You're beautiful, you have gorgeous eyes, and your brows are perfect.
> Just in case you didn't already know, lol.



Oh my goodness, thank you. That is so very sweet of you to say, that truly made my morning!


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 21, 2017)

Since I wore my hair curly this week I just washed and deep conditioned and will blow dry and put 2 braids in for the coming week. I'm really hoping that what I'm doing is going to get me some more growth by July/August or whenever the next length check is.

I forgot to take a pic of the front of my hair when I straightened to track my bangs progress. That's pretty easy to eyeball though.


----------



## Miss617 (Apr 21, 2017)

Washed my hair today. Clarified with V05 Kiwi Lime Squeeze and washed and conditioned with Garnier Fructis Damage Eraser. Deep conditioned with Creme of Nature Argan Oil for about an hour and a half with no heat (two plastic caps, bonnet, and my SLAP) and lightly towel dried. Detangled with CON Coconut Milk leave in conditioner and detangler. I'm not sure how I'm going to style it yet.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm planning to flat iron sometime this weekend so I've started my wash process.

I shampooed with KeraCare Thermal shampoo. I wanted the hydrating shampoo but Sally's had sold out  I think I like it better than the Cream of Nature so I will swap them and put the CON in the giveaway box. 

I'm doing a protein treatment with Komaza. I used more than I usually do and tried to get my ends really well. I swear I have had this bottle forever. I don't think I have enough to do my whole head again so I think in the future I will do my ends and hope that helps. 

Now I'm sitting under the dryer for probably 45 minutes to an hour. I will use the TGIN Deep Conditioner. I would love to do an overnight DC but I don't have that kind of time. I need my hair to be dry in the morning so I can get things done. If my schedule permits I will flat iron in the morning. I would love to flat iron tonight but I have a feeling that by 11, it will be lights out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2017)

Sitting under the dryer before I blow dry. I'm going to flat iron, then pin curl.

Ok here is my blow dried pic.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2017)

I guess it's hair washing day for everyone! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Sitting under the dryer before I blow dry. I'm going to flat iron, then pin curl.
> 
> Ok here is my blow dried pic.


Looks good. It is so nice and even. Please share your flat iron pic. When did you say you were reaching SL?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2017)

I rinsed out the Komaza and my hair felt great. But I had this film on my hair. I have never had that happen before. So I ended up shampooing again with the TGIN shampoo. I guess the KeraCare didn't get everything off my hair from last week. 

I have the DC in now. I will leave it in for 2 hours, rinse, apply my leave-in, twist it up and sit under the dryer for a while to help it dry faster.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Looks good. It is so nice and even. Please share your flat iron pic. When did you say you were reaching SL?


Thank you! If I ever finish, I will post, but it won't be straight. I'm curling the ends. 
I figure I'll be kicked out of here by June maybe? Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I rinsed out the Komaza and my hair felt great. But I had this film on my hair. I have never had that happen before. So I ended up shampooing again with the TGIN shampoo. I guess the KeraCare didn't get everything off my hair from last week.
> 
> I have the DC in now. I will leave it in for 2 hours, rinse, apply my leave-in, twist it up and sit under the dryer for a while to help it dry faster.


I sit under the dryer now too!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you! If I ever finish, I will post, but it won't be straight. I'm curling the ends.
> I figure I'll be kicked out of here by June maybe? Lol


Well it's not my thread so you are probably safe.


----------



## Miss617 (Apr 21, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you! If I ever finish, I will post, but it won't be straight. I'm curling the ends.
> I figure I'll be kicked out of here by June maybe? Lol


 
I should have been kicked out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Well it's not my thread so you are probably safe.


I'm gonna just lay low for awhile...


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I should have been kicked out.


Girl come on over here in this corner with me! We are gonna have to use our Cat Eye in here Gina! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm gonna just lay low for awhile...


Naw, you can't do that. We need you in here.


----------



## beingofserenity (Apr 21, 2017)

Y'all should know I don't kick people out by now 

@shortdub is out here shaming us all, smh

I don't know when or if I'll reach shoulder length this year, but my hair is going to stay done in various protective styles since I'm in school plus starting a real job soon.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Y'all should know I don't kick people out by now
> 
> @shortdub is out here shaming us all, smh
> 
> I don't know when or if I'll reach shoulder length this year, but my hair is going to stay done in various protective styles since I'm in school plus starting a real job soon.


Well we will be hanging out with you all year.  That's how we roll. Ain't that right @shortdub78


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2017)

I sat under the dryer for an hour, took out my flat twist and they are still super wet. I guess that is a good thing  I hope they are dry in the morning.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 22, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Y'all should know I don't kick people out by now
> 
> @shortdub is out here shaming us all, smh
> 
> I don't know when or if I'll reach shoulder length this year, but my hair is going to stay done in various protective styles since I'm in school plus starting a real job soon.


Thank you lady! lol I love y'all in here! I hate I had to hack my hair up all of last year, but it was necessary. I learned my lesson when it comes to products! Bleaching and using a protein gel everyday is not the way to go! Plus just being lazy! I would have been further along my journey.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 22, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Well we will be hanging out with you all year.  That's how we roll. Ain't that right @shortdub78


Yep! We are gonna ride this challenge out together!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2017)

I dried my hair in twist overnight. This morning I put on more leave in and installed some rollers to stretch it a bit. After breakfast and meditation my hair should be dry and I will start the flat iron process. Hopefully it won't take much longer than an hour or so.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 22, 2017)

@beingofserenity serving us body in this avi tho. Ok girl we see you!


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 22, 2017)

I got a sew in y'all. I should have snapped a pic when I got blowdried right before the install but my hair is on the growwww. I'm like maybe beginning of neck length now.

Here's a pic of the sew in, I really like it. I usually do curly or kinky straight but I wanted the black Barbie super straight hair look  so I used hair that my stylist said was Phillipino. I feel like they just be choosing random ethnicities now to make it seem exotic  Malaysian, Burmese, Thai


----------



## beingofserenity (Apr 22, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> @beingofserenity serving us body in this avi tho. Ok girl we see you!



Lol! Thanks


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2017)

I flat ironed my hair on 330 that is high enough for me. I probably could have left it at 300. It didn't get as straight as December probably because I added that extra layer of leave-in this morning. That's fine. I would rather not dry my hair out any more than it is.

I think my hair is going to try to even out before it gains any real length. I gained something. I can see it more in crown which now reaches my nape. It looks a bit thicker. It looks healthier than it did in August.  My nape has reached full shoulder. I want more of the back to reach SL before I call it. After flat ironing I was too tired to trim so I will trim tomorrow. Sally's is offering 30% off 1 product. I hope I can find that end repair from One & Only.


----------



## beingofserenity (Apr 22, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> View attachment 396005 I got a sew in y'all. I should have snapped a pic when I got blowdried right before the install but my hair is on the growwww. I'm like maybe beginning of neck length now.
> 
> Here's a pic of the sew in, I really like it. I usually do curly or kinky straight but I wanted the black Barbie super straight hair look  so I used hair that my stylist said was Phillipino. I feel like they just be choosing random ethnicities now to make it seem exotic  Malaysian, Burmese, Thai



They got your natural hair really straight. I'm amazed how well it matches the sew in.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 22, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I flat ironed my hair on 330 that is high enough for me. I probably could have left it at 300. It didn't get as straight as December probably because I added that extra layer of leave-in this morning. That's fine. I would rather not dry my hair out any more than it is.
> 
> I think my hair is going to try to even out before it gains any real length. I gained something. I can see it more in crown which now reaches my nape. It looks a bit thicker. It looks healthier than it did in August.  My nape has reached full shoulder. I want more of the back to reach SL before I call it. After flat ironing I was too tired to trim so I will trim tomorrow. Sally's is offering 30% off 1 product. I hope I can find that end repair from One & Only.
> 
> View attachment 396009 View attachment 396011 View attachment 396013 View attachment 396015


Your hair has  really grown a lot faith. I like it


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> Your hair has  really grown a lot faith. I like it


Thank you. I can't really see it.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 22, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> They got your natural hair really straight. I'm amazed how well it matches the sew in.


Thanks, I actually did it in that pic. A week after the sew-in, I dyed the hair and my own blue black, then blowdried and flat ironed. The secret to super straight roots is actually an old school pressing comb.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 22, 2017)

@Rocky91 
Girl your hair is blended very nicely! It looks pretty! What outfit do you have planned to wear with your new hairstyle?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 22, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. I can't really see it.


Yeah ok....we are just gonna ride it out together right?  imma wait for my bangs to get to SL! Lol 

Wonderful progress on your crown area too!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 22, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> Thanks, I actually did it in that pic. A week after the sew-in, I dyed the hair and my own blue black, then blowdried and flat ironed. The secret to super straight roots is actually an old school pressing comb.


That pressing comb with have you right! I got one!


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 22, 2017)

Y'all in here with pretty pictures and whatnot making me wanna snap some pics.

@shortdub78 your hair is just flourishing. Relaxing was really a good choice for you it seems. 

@faithVA your hair gained length for real l. I can really tell in the pic facing front. 

@Rocky91 how long are you keeping the sew in.

@beingofserenity this will be an SL challenge where everyone is past SL. Lol


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 22, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @Rocky91
> Girl your hair is blended very nicely! It looks pretty! What outfit do you have planned to wear with your new hairstyle?


Thank you, love! 
I have no idea, I am going to a concert in Hyde park tonight and I might need to hit the mall first.

@KammyGirl probably a month or two. I have a problem, I can't keep styles in too long


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 22, 2017)

@KammyGirl 
Thank you! Yes post a pic too!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Yeah ok....we are just gonna ride it out together right?  imma wait for my bangs to get to SL! Lol
> 
> Wonderful progress on your crown area too!


Yeah we are gonna ride this out. I need my ponytail to hang to SL. Then I will know I made it.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 22, 2017)

Faith your sides are getting longer.                                                                                              I really am about to quit these manetabolism vitamins. I am breaking out so much. I'm not sure they are worth it anymore and I don't want to imagine what might face will look like if I continue these for the next couple of months.. I have pimples on my ears! I just wish my hair would grow faster..its so painful waiting for hair to grow. And I'm impatient. Are there any other vitamins I can use for growth that won't causes pimples or a growth aid that makes your hair grow? Are there anything you guys have seen results with? I'm almost desperate. *sigh*


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> Faith your sides are getting longer.                                                                                              I really am about to quit these manetabolism vitamins. I am breaking out so much. I'm not sure they are worth it anymore and I don't want to imagine what might face will look like if I continue these for the next couple of months.. I have pimples on my ears! I just wish my hair would grow faster..its so painful waiting for hair to grow. And I'm impatient. Are there any other vitamins I can use for growth that won't causes pimples or a growth aid that makes your hair grow? Are there anything you guys have seen results with? I'm almost desperate. *sigh*


If you are breaking out you really should stop taking them. I know I can't do anything with high doses of biotin.

I wish I could help you be more patient. Desperation can lead to hasty choices which really delay your progress instead of getting you anywhere.

We are all in the same boat getting length a little at a time.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 22, 2017)

Yeah I'm gonna finish the rest of the bottle and then stop. I just found a pimple on my thumb...smh


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 23, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> Faith your sides are getting longer.                                                                                              I really am about to quit these manetabolism vitamins. I am breaking out so much. I'm not sure they are worth it anymore and I don't want to imagine what might face will look like if I continue these for the next couple of months.. I have pimples on my ears! I just wish my hair would grow faster..its so painful waiting for hair to grow. And I'm impatient. Are there any other vitamins I can use for growth that won't causes pimples or a growth aid that makes your hair grow? Are there anything you guys have seen results with? I'm almost desperate. *sigh*


Have you tried tweaking dosage? Like @faithVA biotin is no good for me. The ones I bought the first time I tried them I was supposed to take 2 a day. I got pimples immediately so I went down to one a day and the pimples were less but still there. I had to cut the biotin pills and instead try other vitamins with biotin in them. Biotin works for me though. I get results... along with a pizza face. I chose my skin over my hair. Lol


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 23, 2017)

Kammy, I'm gonna try to take 1 instead of two pills to see if. It lessen  the pimples. I rather clear skin over hair too..            here are some  pics of what my hair looks like at One year post big chop..hopefully I get more length by the end of the year.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 23, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> Kammy, I'm gonna try to take 1 instead of two pills to see if. It lessen  the pimples. I rather clear skin over hair too..            here are some  pics of what my hair looks like at One year post big chop..hopefully I get more length by the end of the year.


I think that's really good progress from your big chop pic. It looks right on track.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2017)

I trimmed 3/4" to 1". My ends were raggedy and I had extreme breakage. Hopefully this will give me a fresh start and better retention. I bought One N Only Split End Mender for the future. I'm going to up my protein treatments to every 4 to 6 weeks. I will try to baby these curly ends as much as possible.  I will check my ends again in 8 and 12 weeks. Hopefully I can get by with just a dusting next time.


----------



## toaster (Apr 23, 2017)

Your hair has grown so much @faithVA !!!! I love that it's evening up and you're retaining so well. 

Even though you said you wouldn't take pics of your roller set tonight since it will be late when you're done but now that I've seen your hair length I'm sure I'll see more setting pictures soon!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2017)

toaster said:


> Your hair has grown so much @faithVA !!!! I love that it's evening up and you're retaining so well.
> 
> Even though you said you wouldn't take pics of your roller set tonight since it will be late when you're done but now that I've seen your hair length I'm sure I'll see more setting pictures soon!


 Thank You @toaster. I really can't tell my hair has grown even with the pictures.  I sure hope I can see the difference in August when I check again. I do think it is evening up. I think it thickened up some too. 

I hope this rollerset works because I would like to rollerset more but I can't do 2 hours under the dryer  

You are so encouraging


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 29, 2017)

Here is a pic of my hair curled/bumped. I combed out the curls. Going to pincurl it up.


----------



## trueheartofgold (Apr 29, 2017)

@shortdub78 beautiful!


----------



## Miss617 (Apr 29, 2017)

@shortdub78 Your hair looks great!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 29, 2017)

@trueheartofgold 
@Miss617 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 29, 2017)

Trying to do a wash n go. I think I need to try it one time so I can get it out of my system and accept that it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## SAPNK (Apr 29, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Trying to do a wash n go. I think I need to try it one time so I can get it out of my system and accept that it wasn't meant to be.



My hair is like, "why girl, why?"
And I'm like, "just let me have this one thing! Just let me try!"


----------



## LdyKamz (May 2, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> My hair is like, "why girl, why?"
> And I'm like, "just let me have this one thing! Just let me try!"


My hair only likes wash n gos when I have a twa. As soon as it gets right out of the twa stage it looks a hot mess. The very front of my hair and the very back are super fine and the curls are much looser so those parts always end up looking a mess. Which is why I started to embrace heat...responsibly of course.


----------



## ITS.CHRISSI (May 5, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is a pic of my hair curled/bumped. I combed out the curls. Going to pincurl it up.


So Pretty!!!


----------



## ITS.CHRISSI (May 5, 2017)

Hi guys!

My hair is not doing anything everything is the same over here. I get tired of doing my wash and go's every once in a while and do a bun. That is about it.  I need to do do a trim for these SSK's and hopefully I can get some aloe plant for a pree poo soon.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2017)

I shampooed with Mane Choice Shampoo and used the Mane Choice Conditioner. My hair was nice and soft afterwards. I decided to try a WNG since I'm off for a few days. I used Sweet Soul Magic gel and did the shake magic. It turned out OK. Nothing to rave about. I finished around 7:30 pm and my hair is still extremely wet. I will wet and re-gel in the morning to see if I can improve my curl definition over the next few days.


----------



## beingofserenity (May 7, 2017)

Staying away from brushes! Just wide tooth combs on dry, lubricated hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 7, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Staying away from brushes! Just wide tooth combs on dry, lubricated hair.


I couldn't even do that on my dry natural hair! lol I could only comb on wash day.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 7, 2017)

I like pumpkin seed oil. It doesn't make my hair feel crunchy like other oils.


----------



## beingofserenity (May 7, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I couldn't even do that on my dry natural hair! lol I could only comb on wash day.



Lol

 It works on wet hair, but I like it on dry hair because it stretches the hair out and removes sheds.

I comb it with hair lotion though, not totally dry.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 7, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Lol
> 
> It works on wet hair, but I like it on dry hair because it stretches the hair out and removes sheds.
> 
> I comb it with hair lotion though, not totally dry.


do you have 4c hair?


----------



## beingofserenity (May 7, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> do you have 4c hair?



4b/4c


----------



## faithVA (May 7, 2017)

WNGs are good for my hand in hair issues. I hate having stuff on my hands and I don't like my hands to be sticky, so when I do a WNG the stickiness just deters me from touching my hair at all.


----------



## SAPNK (May 7, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> do you have 4c hair?



Lol


----------



## SAPNK (May 7, 2017)

Just bought some grape seed oil. I need to use it more before I can decide how I feel about it but it feels really light.


----------



## beingofserenity (May 7, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Lol



I don't get the joke?


----------



## SAPNK (May 7, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I don't get the joke?



I don't think it was a joke, but when I read it I laughed because I just posted about not knowing how someone can dry detangle. I said maybe it isn't for us 4c ladies.


----------



## beingofserenity (May 7, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> I don't think it was a joke, but when I read it I laughed because I just posted about not knowing how someone can dry detangle. I said maybe it isn't for us 4c ladies.




Ohhhhh. I'm not sure I can dry detangle either. I just keep trying different things. Smh


----------



## Evolving78 (May 7, 2017)

I was wondering about the texture, since 4c is more like cotton candy. I can't detangle the way 4c ladies can, since it's hard to comb through coils.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 8, 2017)

I was only able to sit under the dryer for a few minutes. So my hair air dried the rest of the time. I didn't bother to use the blow dryer. Just used some Hawaiian Silky and pumpkin seed oil, and WGO on my roots. 

The conditioner I like CON intensive treatment conditioner, behaved like a protein treatment. I didn't use my Bambu, since I knew I was gonna have the conditioner sit in my hair for an hour.  I will just use the Bambu for the next few washes. 

I dusted a little. I didn't need to, but I like blunt ends sometimes.


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I was only able to sit under the dryer for a few minutes. So my hair air dried the rest of the time. I didn't bother to use the blow dryer. Just used some Hawaiian Silky and pumpkin seed oil, and WGO on my roots.
> 
> The conditioner I like CON intensive treatment conditioner, behaved like a protein treatment. I didn't use my Bambu, since I knew I was gonna have the conditioner sit in my hair for an hour.  I will just use the Bambu for the next few washes.
> 
> I dusted a little. I didn't need to, but I like blunt ends sometimes.


Ok don't touch scissors again until August or later.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 8, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Ok don't touch scissors again until August or later.


Lawd! I will have to throw them away! Lol


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Lawd! I will have to throw them away! Lol


Mail them to me. I will mail them back to you at the end of August.


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2017)

I did an oil rinse today for the first time in years. I rinsed, allied the oil and then layered some generic conditioner on. I let it sit while I showered. Then I detangled under running water.  While in the shower I loaded each section with gel. I then put in my flat twist. 

My hair was white so I thought 8t would dry hazy or flake but so far it's looking better than it usually does. I will know tomorrow if it flakes. If this helps keep m6ha8r moisturized this may be part of my new regimen.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 9, 2017)

I can see my hair growing out of the trim I did at the beginning of April. It is hanging in the shower. When is the next length check again?


----------



## Rocky91 (May 9, 2017)

Weave was very short lived, straight hair + the gym=nah 
put my hair in faux locs and I feel mad cute, I will snap a pic tomorrow. I went from the black Barbie look to black hipster ready for a music festival


----------



## LdyKamz (May 10, 2017)

Went to buy some products yesterday. I am looking for something to replace my shea moisture coconut and hibiscus curl and style milk. I bought something from Carols Daughter. I can't even remember the name of it. It might be original hair milk something or other. But man was it was super hard to find a creamy leave in conditioner. Granted I was in Target but the selection is pretty huge now and I couldn't find anything else. 

Today I'm going to cowash and try this new leave in and see how I like it. I'm not sure how to wear my hair for the rest of the week. Maybe back into my boring old 2 braids. My nape is starting to come back to life and I want to keep it that way but styling is still limited because of this.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 10, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Went to buy some products yesterday. I am looking for something to replace my shea moisture coconut and hibiscus curl and style milk. I bought something from Carols Daughter. I can't even remember the name of it. It might be original hair milk something or other. But man was it was super hard to find a creamy leave in conditioner. Granted I was in Target but the selection is pretty huge now and I couldn't find anything else.
> 
> Today I'm going to cowash and try this new leave in and see how I like it. I'm not sure how to wear my hair for the rest of the week. Maybe back into my boring old 2 braids. My nape is starting to come back to life and I want to keep it that way but styling is still limited because of this.


are you looking for a spray? CD doesn't work well for me at all, but it does well for others. Qhemet Biologics has a creamy leave-in that works really great! I swear that is one of the best natural hair product companies out there. That Michelle Organics (spelling?) seems to be popular.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 11, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> are you looking for a spray? CD doesn't work well for me at all, but it does well for others. Qhemet Biologics has a creamy leave-in that works really great! I swear that is one of the best natural hair product companies out there. That Michelle Organics (spelling?) seems to be popular.


I was looking for something just like the curl and style milk which is like a cream that you squirt into your hands, rub together, then apply. I'll check out Qhemet Biologics. I was so lazy yesterday and doing some reading that I didn't wash my hair. I will try again tonight. Actually I have to tonight because I'm going out tomorrow.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 11, 2017)

Braided my hair to put away for a few months. I'm so tired of looking at my short hair. I feel like I'll never reach my hair goal. I just had to put it away.. just so tired with it


----------



## LdyKamz (May 12, 2017)

I don't like the Carol's Daughter leave in. It's kind of watery and not what I wanted at all. I'm on Qhemet's website now. @shortdub78 is it the olive and honey hydrating balm you were talking about that works great. I think I might want to try that.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 12, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I don't like the Carol's Daughter leave in. It's kind of watery and not what I wanted at all. I'm on Qhemet's website now. @shortdub78 is it the olive and honey hydrating balm you were talking about that works great. I think I might want to try that.


I just tagged you in th random thread!
Qhemet has a coco detangling ghee and moringa ghee that comes in a pump I believe. Those are creamy leave-ins

The honey hydrating balm is like honey in a jar to me. If you like honey, you will like this.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 12, 2017)

I ended up buying myself some things for Mother's Day, so I'm just gonna get some demi hair color and color my hair this evening.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 12, 2017)

@shortdub78 I'm going to purchase some things from Qhemet. Maybe next month. I just bought a lot of stuff so I have to get rid of some things. I saw the dups in that thread. lol I might take a trip to Sally's too.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 12, 2017)

The ladies at Sally's had me to get this packet to use after I color. I asked about deep conditioning after coloring and they said I wouldn't have to.  I got a curling iron, but there is no dial. It's 400 degrees. I can handle that, but still.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 12, 2017)

Washed my hair. Sitting here trying to get the energy to keep going! lol I smell so good right now. I went to bath&body.. I haven't bought anything out of there in years! Probably 4-5 years. The scent is overwhelming! My baby won't go to sleep! He is up under me, smelling me! Lol he keeps asking for hugs and kisses! I usually wear marc Jacob and Donna K. I know guys love fruity scents. 

Anyway I got Ion in blue black. I hope it gives my hair looks of shine!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 13, 2017)

I was too tired to finish my hair last night. I put the color in this morning and now I'm dc'ing. The packet the ladies recommended feels really nice, so far. I'm about to get under the dryer for 15 mins. I was so tired last night, and I hate my kids didn't prepare last night for today. Now I gotta act like a crazy woman to get them dressed and out of here on time.

Loved how the Ion Demi mixed with the sensitive scalp Creme developer. My scalp felt good (no tingling, burning). It applied well and wasn't messy, or runny. 
My hair doesn't look blue black. More like natural black. That's fine though. Someone else mentioned that on yt.


----------



## lindseyerinc (May 13, 2017)

I took my weave out at 6 weeks not sure when I'm going to put it back in. Last week I tried the mayonnaise prepoo and fell in love. I'm going to alternate mayonnaise with olaplex each week.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 16, 2017)

The grow out phase sucks. I wanna try a flat twistout, but I got too many lengths going on... it's hot as heck out here! I think I'm going to go to the beauty supply store and get some turbans and scarfs. I'm not messing with this heat this year. I got some beanies that I made, so I'm good on that too. I won't wear my hair out unless I have to. By the fall, I should have some more length to work with.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> The grow out phase sucks. I wanna try a flat twistout, but I got too many lengths going on... it's hot as heck out here! I think I'm going to go to the beauty supply store and get some turbans and scarfs. I'm not messing with this heat this year. I got some beanies that I made, so I'm good on that too. I won't wear my hair out unless I have too. By the fall, I should have some more length to work with.



Your hair is longer than mine with fewer layers so there isn't any reason why you can't do a flat twist out. I have done several and my hair is several inches shorter than yours and my shorter layer is at ear length and my longest at neck.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2017)

I thought my hair had dried out during my short trip to Nevada but when I took it down it still felt moisturized. I still haven't washed it yet. It's been down for two days. I plan on washing sometime today.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 16, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I thought my hair had dried out during my short trip to Nevada but when I took it down it still felt moisturized. I still haven't washed it yet. It's been down for two days. I plan on washing sometime today.


I'm washing today too! How did you wear your hair? How was your trip?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 16, 2017)

I got some turbans! lol Going to wash my hair, dry under the hard dryer, then pin it up. I need to not worry about my hair right now, and still look presentable. I look like who did it and why any other day. I need to get out of that. I put effort into my rugrats, I need to do it for me too! 

I got that ACV rinse from Cantu for my DD.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm washing today too! How did you wear your hair? How was your trip?



Just the usual flat twist to one side. It keeps it up and out of the way while traveling.  My trip was something. I'm not sure of the words but I'm glad its over and done.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2017)

Trying a wng again today using the entire TGIN line. I love the line. I followed their instructions of using the leave-in before the gel. I'm on the fence about that step. It's still pretty wet, I will see how it looks in a few hours.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2017)

Still playing around with the wng. I'm mudding today. My hair looks so much better when I do a mudwash versus shampooing and conditioning. I will rinse this out tonight and try the TGIN again. I think I will go buy the Nexxus Emergencee tomorrow and do a quick protein treatment. Will probably do WNGs for the entire weekend and then color on Sunday and put my hair back up into flat twist for work.


----------



## trueheartofgold (May 18, 2017)

@faithVA, when you flat twist, do you use the TGIN leave in only? Do you use it on soaking wet or damp hair? Is it really moisturizing? Thank you!


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2017)

trueheartofgold said:


> @faithVA, when you flat twist, do you use the TGIN leave in only? Do you use it on soaking wet or damp hair? Is it really moisturizing? Thank you!



I typically use the leave-in, a pomade and either a gel or a styling creme. My hair is fairly dry and doesn't hold moisture very well even with layers. My hair isn't really comparable with most heads. For instance, there is no such think as soaking wet hair for me. My hair does not absorb enough water to ever be considered soaking wet. Sometimes I dilute the leave-in and spray it on my hair after I color or I use it undiluted on damp hair. It works well either way.

I can't answer about it being really moisturizing since my hair is hard to moisturize. However, it is one of my favorite leave-ins. It goes on well and soaks into my hair. It also doesn't leave that white film on my hair. It works well on my hair diluted or undiluted and whether my hair is wet or dry.

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2017)

I'm done playing with wngs for now. I have more definition than last year but with my shrinkage it's not really wearable. I will play around with it maybe in the fall.

I colored my hair this morning, did an oi rinse, slathered in some gel and put my flat twist back in. I'm going to try to just stick to this style for May and June.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 22, 2017)

I did my bantu knot set this weekend and my nape is coming back in. I swear this is the last set back I'm gonna put up with in this area. I'm basically starting all over again. It's growing back faster than it did last year though so that's good. But I've ditched the headbands 100%. Last year I said I could wear them on lazy hair days. Nope, I can't wear them at all! I don't even think buns are good for me. My nape is just too sensitive. It hates any kind of restrictions. Just likes to be all wild and free so I have to let it be. The bald spot in my crown from last year is back in full and caught up with my bangs which come just past my nose again. I cut it back in April to like the middle of the bridge of my nose and it's already back where it was. The front of my hair grows quickly and retains easily. This tells me the rest of my hair needs to be babied. I have to get over it and just be kinder and more patient with the rest of my head.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 23, 2017)

I'm back in my weave. It's like a security blanket at this point, but I just can't really deal with my hair at this short length at all. 
My install is really well done and versatile-I have it in a cute bun right now and it's so flat and natural looking.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 23, 2017)

by the way i bought the sally's bootleg version of Olaplex and I'm definitely pleased with it. I have some heat damage in the front of my hair, and I already saw a change when i mixed it with my DC prior to putting in my weave. that was only about 15 minutes and i saw that my curls looked tighter. when I take the install out, i will definitely use it again and use it for a longer time.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 23, 2017)

I washed my hair in sections tonight and it felt quite alright. Made detangling easy..my hair was super curly..too bad they disappear when my hair dries..i really wish I knew why it does that...i will rebraid my hair tomorrow


----------



## faithVA (May 23, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> by the way i bought the sally's bootleg version of Olaplex and I'm definitely pleased with it. I have some heat damage in the front of my hair, and I already saw a change when i mixed it with my DC prior to putting in my weave. that was only about 15 minutes and i saw that my curls looked tighter. when I take the install out, i will definitely use it again and use it for a longer time.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## faithVA (May 23, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> I washed my hair in sections tonight and it felt quite alright. Made detangling easy..my hair was super curly..too bad they disappear when my hair dries..i really wish I knew why it does that...i will rebraid my hair tomorrow



What are you using on your hair after you rinse out your last product? Havevyou tried any gels to hold the curls?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 23, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> by the way i bought the sally's bootleg version of Olaplex and I'm definitely pleased with it. I have some heat damage in the front of my hair, and I already saw a change when i mixed it with my DC prior to putting in my weave. that was only about 15 minutes and i saw that my curls looked tighter. when I take the install out, i will definitely use it again and use it for a longer time.


So I will be looking into this... lol


----------



## Rocky91 (May 23, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> So I will be looking into this... lol


Yep! Buy the little kit, it has larger sizes and is more economical than buying the packets separately


----------



## Evolving78 (May 23, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> Yep! Buy the little kit, it has larger sizes and is more economical than buying the packets separately


I'm gonna get that next time. I got the little packet and vial.  I used it today. I don't really know what to say about it. But I will repurchase. It would work well for someone with extremely dry brittle hair from chemicals.  My hair feels soft, but it always feels this way.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 23, 2017)

Gave myself a full service treatment today. And I just finished flat ironing my hair. I wrapped my hair in Saran Wrap to see if it will silken it a bit more. I had no problem wrapping my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 24, 2017)

I don't really wanna try anymore products, since the ones I have se to be working just fine. But I got a few deep conditioning masks on my list. I got the black denman brush for my daughter. I already have two different ones. I use the comb attachment to blow dry her hair. I don't see the need of this brush, so I may take it back and get something else for her. 

My wrap turned out so nice, and I have just been shaking my hair! lol I need to probably wrap it back up. 

I used Nairobi wrap foam to detangle an as a leave-in for my bangs. It's actually meant to be used as that. Bangs were soft. I blow dried my hair 80% dry, so I could stretch my new growth out. It's starting to coil up on me.


----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2017)

I was hoping to go 2 weeks without washing my hair but I can tell by the color of my hair its going to need some water this weekend. My hair turns a dusty brownish color with some red tints when it starts to dry out. I'm going to try to water rinse with my twist in and put it right back up in the same style. I will probably wait until Monday though.


----------



## beingofserenity (May 25, 2017)

moisturized and sealed with edens bodyworks leave in and the mane choice hair butter. stretching in rollers. wonder if it'll look cute tomorrow?


----------



## Miss617 (May 25, 2017)

Hi ladies.  Just popping in to say hey, have been super busy with work and my little one. I had a lazy week last week and didn't really do anything with my hair. I tried a different style this week, I will post a picture in the morning. My flat twists are getting better, so I'm hoping to get a little more adventurous with my styles after some more practice!


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Hi ladies.  Just popping in to say hey, have been super busy with work and my little one. I had a lazy week last week and didn't really do anything with my hair. I tried a different style this week, I will post a picture in the morning. My flat twists are getting better, so I'm hoping to get a little more adventurous with my styles after some more practice!


Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## beingofserenity (May 26, 2017)

My hair is super greasy, stiff and heavy from my M&S session last night.  I think I overdid it with the moisture especially with the butter. tonight, I will lightly spray my ends with the Xcel stuff and put a drop of oil on each section.  Stretching was a success though I prefer the look I got from the rollers than what I got from the flexis.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 26, 2017)

Washed my hair and my daughter's hair. We both have dc in right now, and need to rinse.  
I used a new masque. I got a sample to see if I would like it, and invest in it. So far so good. I'm not gonna flat iron my hair today. I will do that Monday, or Tuesday when I wash again. I am gonna blow dry.


----------



## Miss617 (May 26, 2017)

I did four twists in the back and one crown twist. It was hard! I tried doing it from the left and couldn't figure it out, so I tried from the right and it came out better.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I did four twists in the back and one crown twist. It was hard! I tried doing it from the left and couldn't figure it out, so I tried from the right and it came out better.


That turned out nicely. How do you have it in the very back? Did you pin it up?


----------



## Miss617 (May 26, 2017)

faithVA said:


> That turned out nicely. How do you have it in the very back? Did you pin it up?



Thank you! They're just straight back, but I didn't pin them up this time. The ends curled under a bit from wearing my scarf.


----------



## lindseyerinc (May 26, 2017)

Checking in! My hair seems to be doing very well. I've made it to full SL so I'm trying to keep it on my head and grow even more. I'm still alternating my mayonnaise pre poo with olaplex and using NJoy growth oil. I also just started drinking the "drink your way to waistlength" egg shake. Mostly because of all the nutrients for overall health.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 2, 2017)

Man I had to go all the way to the 5th page to find this thread so I'm bumping it!

I think I'm going to straighten this month for a quick length check even though I know it's not time yet. And after that I think I'm going to transition out of heat altogether. The front of my hair and the back of my hair has always been the loosest part of my hair. When my hair gets to a certain length it's almost like the front has no curl pattern at all. BUT I'm starting to think those parts require no direct heat at all. No blow drying no nothing. I'm excited to find out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Man I had to go all the way to the 5th page to find this thread so I'm bumping it!
> 
> I think I'm going to straighten this month for a quick length check even though I know it's not time yet. And after that I think I'm going to transition out of heat altogether. The front of my hair and the back of my hair has always been the loosest part of my hair. When my hair gets to a certain length it's almost like the front has no curl pattern at all. BUT I'm starting to think those parts require no direct heat at all. No blow drying no nothing. I'm excited to find out.


No more heat styling?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2017)

My hair is wack today and I have to go somewhere later. I'm going to be 8 weeks post... it's going to take some work to straighten my hair.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 2, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> No more heat styling?


I don't think so. I hope I have the willpower to do it. I know I have to keep my hair stretched to retain but stretched hair and no heat might give me a break through. So nervous that I'll cave in like the first week though.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2017)

To extend my color a little bit I skipped shampooing this week. I took out each flat twist, oiled my scalp, moisturized with Mane Choice Restorative spray, sealed with gel and twisted back up. I may need to add some moisture to my scalp mid week but I think my hair will be fine. I will do my wash regimen and color on Sunday.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 5, 2017)

So I'll probably straighten this weekend to get it out of my system and then back to bantu knot outs, flex it rod sets, perm rod sets, twist and curls and my boring 2 braids. I don't know any other styles and really all these styles look the same on my hair to me. I think other people can tell the difference but I think they all look the same.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2017)

I washed, blow dried my hair, and trimmed my ends. I used Aphogee 2min, then used Macadamia oil masque. That left my hair a bit stiff, so I will be focusing on moisture for a few washes. My hair looks good overall and my ends look good. 
Since I'm being a bit hair lazy, I'm going to make sure I remove shed hairs and do an oil treatment before I shampoo. I got some knots waiting so long to not wash my hair. I can't go that long anymore. That was 8 days.  My hair needs the cleansing, hydration, and moisture from washing and deep conditioning.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 10, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> So I'll probably straighten this weekend to get it out of my system and then back to bantu knot outs, flex it rod sets, perm rod sets, twist and curls and my boring 2 braids. I don't know any other styles and really all these styles look the same on my hair to me. I think other people can tell the difference but I think they all look the same.


Did you straighten your hair yet?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 10, 2017)

Here is a comparison pic. 
I didn't color my hair this time. I don't if I wanna be bothered. I will just do a clear gloss for my next wash. I wanna get a cover stick for my little silver strands.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Did you straighten your hair yet?


Nope. I planned to but heatwave is about to start and I was worried it would frizz, I wouldn't be satisfied and I would get the urge to straighten again soon after. I think my window is closing so if I don't do it next wash it might not happen.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2017)

I debating on going back to henna and trying indigo. Initially I felt like henna dried my hair out and made it hard but I learned that my hair was heat damaged. So maybe it was that. I didn't love henna. I had 50 different colors on my hair because it would take OK but not great. But maybe with what I have learned it will work better. 

I love the color of the semi-permanent but with my low porosity hair, every time I touch my hair, color just bleeds off. So it makes me hesistant to moisturize or style in anyway because the color just barely last 3 weeks as it is. 

I'm still debating. I hated henna when I used it so I'm on the fence. It's like picking between brussel sprouts and seaweed salad


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2017)

Gave my hair some tlc. I rinsed and shampooed with the Mane Choice shampoo. I used Nexxus Emergencee conditioner for the first time. I think I like it. I didn't leave it on long. I left it on long enough to work it through and take a shower. My hair felt nice and soft after. Not sure how often I am going to use it but I thought it might help my ends in between strong protein treatments. 

I deep conditioned for 2 to 3 hours with TGIN Deep Conditioner. Before rinsing, I layered my oil blend on top of that and then rinsed. I added a little more oil and put my hair into 11 flat twist. I will see if it produces a flat twist out tomorrow. I don't think so but it is worth a try. 

Tomorrow I will shampoo and color and put in my regular flat twist.

This was a good hair day. It was nice and simple and my hair feels good.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 10, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I debating on going back to henna and trying indigo. Initially I felt like henna dried my hair out and made it hard but I learned that my hair was heat damaged. So maybe it was that. I didn't love henna. I had 50 different colors on my hair because it would take OK but not great. But maybe with what I have learned it will work better.
> 
> I love the color of the semi-permanent but with my low porosity hair, every time I touch my hair, color just bleeds off. So it makes me hesistant to moisturize or style in anyway because the color just barely last 3 weeks as it is.
> 
> I'm still debating. I hated henna when I used it so I'm on the fence. It's like picking between brussel sprouts and seaweed salad


I have color run off too. Have you tried a demi Perm?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I have color run off too. Have you tried a demi Perm?



Yes. It makes my ends too porous. I can't win. I go from low porosity to high porosity


----------



## faithVA (Jun 11, 2017)

My twist-out with just oil was very defined. It was too short to be worth wearing but it is good to know I can do something simple and have a style. I had planned on coloring today but I decided to go with the henna. I ordered it and it should be by the weekend. So I wore two flat twists until this evening. I committed to wearing the same style for all of June so decided to not wear the 2 flat twists for the week. 

I used the Argan Oil Split End Mender on my ends and then used the TGIN Twist & Define Cream. I put in 11 flat twist to the side and then tuck the ends under in 2 separate sections. I got a good stretch over the coarse of the day so it almost looks like it does when I do a rollerset. 

I will use my cover up stick and cover these grays until the henna comes.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 11, 2017)

I did an acv rinse yesterday. Made detangling super easy. I tried to moisturize my hair but im starting to think natural products does not work for my hair.. they make my hair dry, stick together and shrink really badly. ..so i grabbed some hair grease and applied that. Surprisingly my hair came back to life..its soft and manageable now...i guess ill be sticking with grease for a while...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 12, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> I did an acv rinse yesterday. Made detangling super easy. I tried to moisturize my hair but im starting to think natural products does not work for my hair.. they make my hair dry, stick together and shrink really badly. ..so i grabbed some hair grease and applied that. Surprisingly my hair came back to life..its soft and manageable now...i guess ill be sticking with grease for a while...


That sounds good! Natural products pretty much sit on top of my hair. I recently bought some Creme Of Nature grease too. I plan on using it on my daughter. I used it on my edges to help prevent reversion.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 12, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> That sounds good! Natural products pretty much sit on top of my hair. I recently bought some Creme Of Nature grease too. I plan on using it on my daughter. I used it on my edges to help prevent reversion.


I didnt know creme of nature had a hair grease product.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 12, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> I didnt know creme of nature had a hair grease product.


I believe it's new it's part of the Argan oil line.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 12, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I believe it's new it's part of the Argan oil line.


Oh. Thats good.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 17, 2017)

Still didn't straighten.  But it's fine.  I've lost the urge. Instead I've been cowashing everyday and my hair is so soft. I've just been putting in 2 braids. The front of my hair I think is the longest it has ever been. Not that long but I usually cut the front to keep bangs but it's growing past my nose and I had cut back to the middle of the bridge of my nose in April. I may have mentioned this before. And I've been good. No headbands or buns even though the buns are getting so easy to do in the shower. But I like the way my nape is coming along so I'll continue to behave. Today is one of those days where I'm happy with my progress. Tomorrow might be a different story.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 17, 2017)

I am going to attempt a flexirod set this morning...we shall see


----------



## beingofserenity (Jun 17, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Still didn't straighten.  But it's fine.  I've lost the urge. Instead I've been cowashing everyday and my hair is so soft. I've just been putting in 2 braids. The front of my hair I think is the longest it has ever been. Not that long but I usually cut the front to keep bangs but it's growing past my nose and I had cut back to the middle of the bridge of my nose in April. I may have mentioned this before. And I've been good. No headbands or buns even though the buns are getting so easy to do in the shower. But I like the way my nape is coming along so I'll continue to behave. Today is one of those days where I'm happy with my progress. Tomorrow might be a different story.



What do you cowash with? How do you style your braids?


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 17, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> What do you cowash with? How do you style your braids?


I alternate between Aussie moist and Paul Mitchell intense daily moisture (that's not the full/exact name but it's close enough lol) I just do 2 cornrows one on each side. I might start doing French braids. I tried once but I couldn't get the other one right so I just went back to cornrows.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 17, 2017)

I had a semi-successful flexirod set, I'll share a pic here too that I already posted in the setting thread.
Here's what I did:
Shampoo with almond and avocado design essentials detangling shampoo
In-shower condition with design essentials almond butter conditioner-great slip for detangling 
Products for setting-the leave-in and the curl enhancing mousse

I am still about neck length but my hair looks decent. I think I can possibly deal with this for the summer.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 18, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> View attachment 402185 I had a semi-successful flexirod set, I'll share a pic here too that I already posted in the setting thread.
> Here's what I did:
> Shampoo with almond and avocado design essentials detangling shampoo
> In-shower condition with design essentials almond butter conditioner-great slip for detangling
> ...


Cute! I love it. I can't remember are you relaxed or natural? Did you set them in a certain pattern? I want a decent stretch like this when I do mine.

So does this mean no more installs for the summer?


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 18, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Cute! I love it. I can't remember are you relaxed or natural? Did you set them in a certain pattern? I want a decent stretch like this when I do mine.
> 
> So does this mean no more installs for the summer?


Thank you!! I am natural, 4a/b. There was no particular pattern at all, I just got them all in my head.
And yea for right now, I think I'm gonna just work with my own hair.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 18, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> Thank you!! I am natural, 4a/b. There was no particular pattern at all, I just got them all in my head.
> And yea for right now, I think I'm gonna just work with my own hair.


How are you preserving the style? I haven't done a flexi rod set in so long I don't even remember how I would keep it.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2017)

I wish I had stated a goal month when I did my original post to see if I am on target. I think I had expected for at least my nape to be SL by now but since I didn't state it I don't remember   My next length check is the end of August so hopefully I am on track. My growth seems slower this year than last year though.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2017)

I have been procrastinating doing my hair today. Just don't feel like it but it is too scraggly to get a pass. I shampooed it with Mane Choice 3-In-1 Conditioner. I oiled my scalp with the Mane Choice oil. Now I'm procrastinating again. I just have to apply my twist cream and split end repair serum and put in my flat twist. Since I committed to wearing the same style all month it makes this part easier. 

I start swimming this weeks so I may have to change my style to allow for shampooing twice a week.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 20, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> How are you preserving the style? I haven't done a flexi rod set in so long I don't even remember how I would keep it.


There was no preservation on that day, it was 90 degrees and very humid  it was a cute fro tho.
But real talk I'm gonna have to troubleshoot. I used to pineapple but my hair isn't long enough for that yet. So heck, I don't know


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 20, 2017)

Just sharing a blurry pic of another option I am exploring for the summer....I now have a little bunny tail and can attach a fake bun.
I cowashed and did it this morning at the gym.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> View attachment 402527 Just sharing a blurry pic of another option I am exploring for the summer....I now have a little bunny tail and can attach a fake bun.
> I cowashed and did it this morning at the gym.


Looking good


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 20, 2017)

My hair is growing but surely slowly....


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 20, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> View attachment 402527 Just sharing a blurry pic of another option I am exploring for the summer....I now have a little bunny tail and can attach a fake bun.
> I cowashed and did it this morning at the gym.


Nice. 

I can probably finally use a donut to make my little bun look bigger. The hair is just long enough to pin around it. So easy but my nape hates them.


----------



## Miss617 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey ladies. Just stopping in to say hi! I've been terrible with posting in here lately. I'm still doing my flat twists but man, I really need to get better with my parts LOL. For this week, I've got four twists twisted to the left and pinned. (I need to work on my picture taking, too.)

I've noticed that even though I'm not losing as much hair when I wash, it seems like the right side of my hair is thinning in places. Not sure what that's about, especially since it seems like my edges were starting to fill in a little. I'm wondering if it could be because of the twists? I don't do them too tight or anything. Any suggestions?


----------



## Miss617 (Jun 20, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Nice.
> 
> I can probably finally use a donut to make my little bun look bigger. The hair is just long enough to pin around it. So easy but my nape hates them.



I use a rolled up sock to make my buns bigger. I have yet to do a decent bun with just my hair. Soon!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Hey ladies. Just stopping in to say hi! I've been terrible with posting in here lately. I'm still doing my flat twists but man, I really need to get better with my parts LOL. For this week, I've got four twists twisted to the left and pinned. (I need to work on my picture taking, too.)
> 
> I've noticed that even though I'm not losing as much hair when I wash, it seems like the right side of my hair is thinning in places. Not sure what that's about, especially since it seems like my edges were starting to fill in a little. I'm wondering if it could be because of the twists? I don't do them too tight or anything. Any suggestions?


You talking about an easy style that is great. I need to make that happen.
I doubt your twist are the culprit. Try doing a scalp detox with bentonite clay or one of those scalp exfoliators from sallys to make sure none of your follicles are blocked.

I wouldn't worry about the parts unless they are really bothering you. You will get better each time you do it.


----------



## Miss617 (Jun 20, 2017)

faithVA said:


> You talking about an easy style that is great. I need to make that happen.
> I doubt your twist are the culprit. Try doing a scalp detox with bentonite clay or one of those scalp exfoliators from sallys to make sure none of your follicles are blocked.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the parts unless they are really bothering you. You will get better each time you do it.



I'm experimenting with different styles, but I feel like I always end up with something more basic than I envisioned in my head. I've seen some really nice updos that I wanna try, but my hands won't let me be great LOL. But I think I've got the crown twist down, so I kinda go from there. I have some Aztec Secret, could I use that? How would I know if my follicles are blocked?

I usually forget about the parts the day after I style, it just sometimes looks like I have a weird bald spot.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I'm experimenting with different styles, but I feel like I always end up with something more basic than I envisioned in my head. I've seen some really nice updos that I wanna try, but my hands won't let me be great LOL. But I think I've got the crown twist down, so I kinda go from there. I have some Aztec Secret, could I use that? How would I know if my follicles are blocked?
> 
> I usually forget about the parts the day after I style, it just sometimes looks like I have a weird bald spot.


Yes you can use the Aztec. The only way you would know is to have a hair analysis or maybe a dermatologist could tell you. I say try some things on your own before you go that route. Detox, scalp massages, healing oil blends and keep your scalp clean and see if that corrects the issue.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2017)

I got my henna on Wednesday I think or was it Tuesday. I dunno! Anyway I prepared it this morning and I have it in my hair now. It's been a long time since I've used henna. I will rinse it out around 9:30 and see what it looks like before I prepare the dark brown henna. If the red looks OK I may not bother with the dark brown/indigo this time around. 

I'm already sleepy and just want to go to bed.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2017)

The henna took well enough. I was tired so I rinsed and twisted it up. I put the henna/indigo in this morning but it didn't take at all. After I deep conditioned I could see the indigo just running down the drain  Next time I will try doing the indigo right after the henna to see if it works better. I may try doing the indigo only after I shampoo on Monday. It's probably going to take some trial and error like the color rinse did. 

I hate to walk around with this brassy red but I have stuff I got to do today and places I gotta go 

On the positive end, I deep conditioned with the TGIN deep conditioner and my hair was so soft and manageable. I love this line.  I put my hair into 5 flat twist going to the right. This will be my go to style after I swim because I'm not trying to spend all day in my head.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 24, 2017)

It is just not meant for me to straighten is it? I blow dried and wanted to take a break before pulling out the flat iron so I decided to hand wash some delicate unmentionables. While they were soaking I start straightening and then my landlord knocks on my door. Perfect timing smh and now I'm being weird and trying to keep him in the hallway because I know he's gonna wanna come inside. And i have underwear in the sink, its hot and it smells like burnt hair(i have to clean one of my flat irons). He starts poking his head in and I'm like just come in. By this time I'm sweating and my hair is starting to revert into a puff. Then he goes in the bathroom and sees my hair products everywhere and my dang on underwear soaking in the sink! Ugh! I couldn't hustle him out of here fast enough. And now there is no point in finishing straightening so I'm just sitting here under my air conditioner trying to decide what to do with this frizzy mess on my head. What a waste!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> It is just not meant for me to straighten is it? I blow dried and wanted to take a break before pulling out the flat iron so I decided to hand wash some delicate unmentionables. While they were soaking I start straightening and then my landlord knocks on my door. Perfect timing smh and now I'm being weird and trying to keep him in the hallway because I know he's gonna wanna come inside. And i have underwear in the sink, its hot and it smells like burnt hair(i have to clean one of my flat irons). He starts poking his head in and I'm like just come in. By this time I'm sweating and my hair is starting to revert into a puff. Then he goes in the bathroom and sees my hair products everywhere and my dang on underwear soaking in the sink! Ugh! I couldn't hustle him out of here fast enough. And now there is no point in finishing straightening so I'm just sitting here under my air conditioner trying to decide what to do with this frizzy mess on my head. What a waste!


 What in the world?


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 24, 2017)

faithVA said:


> What in the world?


I came to post right after my landlord left. I was in such a state.  I was annoyed my landlord showed up, I was embarrassed he saw my undies in the sink and I was ticked off that my hair was reverting immediately. I just got it all out right away.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 25, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I came to post right after my landlord left. I was in such a state.  I was annoyed my landlord showed up, I was embarrassed he saw my undies in the sink and I was ticked off that my hair was reverting immediately. I just got it all out right away.


See you just scared the mess out of me!  I'm laughing, but you just added to my anxiety and OCD habits! Lol this is exactly why I try to stay organized and clean up after each thing I do. Like I just rinse, use peroxide if needed, handwash, and hang in the closet. Shimmie gave an idea years ago about soaking undies in a baby wipes container. 
But as soon as I get out of the shower, I clean it. After I wash my face and brush my teeth, I clean the sink. After I use a hair product, I put it right back. 

Maintenance guy walked in without  prior notice to my understanding and I just got out of the shower. He came to fix the toilet handle. I always have that fear in the back of my head, and him doing that, justified why I clean like a psycho! lol it's funny, but I'm serious. I can laugh at myself.

 I started a thread about it and the majority said they weren't company ready. I'm like maybe I need to chill, but nope! Somebody came to the door trying to sell something, and he was peeping in and said my home smelled lovely. (I'm like, I wipe my walls down daily)


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 25, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> See you just scared the mess out of me!  I'm laughing, but you just added to my anxiety and OCD habits! Lol this is exactly why I try to stay organized and clean up after each thing I do. Like I just rinse, use peroxide if needed, handwash, and hang in the closet. Shimmie gave an idea years ago about soaking undies in a baby wipes container.
> But as soon as I get out of the shower, I clean it. After I wash my face and brush my teeth, I clean the sink. After I use a hair product, I put it right back.
> 
> Maintenance guy walked in without  prior notice to my understanding and I just got out of the shower. He came to fix the toilet handle. I always have that fear in the back of my head, and him doing that, justified why I clean like a psycho! lol it's funny, but I'm serious. I can laugh at myself.
> ...


I mean the place was clean and any other time I wouldn't have minded him coming in. But of course he had to catch me in the middle of doing something AND wanted to check the bathroom. So random! It wasn't even just the underwear though. I'm standing there and my hair is literally shrinking up into a puff before his eyes and he was looking at me like "what in the world" Just ridiculous.

As he was leaving he did say he liked what I did with the place and other people in the building had their places all cluttered and crowded. He said he likes the space. It didn't make me feel better though.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 25, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I mean the place was clean and any other time I wouldn't have minded him coming in. But of course he had to catch me in the middle of doing something AND wanted to check the bathroom. So random! It wasn't even just the underwear though. I'm standing there and my hair is literally shrinking up into a puff before his eyes and he was looking at me like "what in the world" Just ridiculous.
> 
> As he was leaving he did say he liked what I did with the place and other people in the building had their places all cluttered and crowded. He said he likes the space. It didn't make me feel better though.


He was reassuring you it was ok! lol  he let you know you are a good tenant! 
Girl I'm just a nutty butty! lol my mind works totally different! I empty out my coffee pot soon after, so won't anybody think anything weird of me! Lol 

Hope your next straightening session is more peaceful!


----------



## Miss617 (Jun 27, 2017)

I need something to smooth my twists. They always look fuzzy after I do them, even when I blow dry my hair first. @faithVA Do you have any suggestions for a good product?


----------



## quirkydimples (Jun 27, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> View attachment 402527 Just sharing a blurry pic of another option I am exploring for the summer....I now have a little bunny tail and can attach a fake bun.
> I cowashed and did it this morning at the gym.



I wish I could find one that matches my hair color. I don't want to make one either.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 27, 2017)

quirkydimples said:


> I wish I could find one that matches my hair color. I don't want to make one either.


what's your hair color? i just half a pack of marley hair tied into a scrunchie, real easy.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I need something to smooth my twists. They always look fuzzy after I do them, even when I blow dry my hair first. @faithVA Do you have any suggestions for a good product?



I'm not much help. If I do them on wet hair a gel sometimes makes the smoother. Usually though I have to let my hair dry and then apply a place. Oils and places tend to give me more smothness.


----------



## Miss617 (Jun 27, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I'm not much help. If I do them on wet hair a gel sometimes makes the smoother. Usually though I have to let my hair dry and then apply a place. Oils and places tend to give me more smothness.



I haven't tried doing them on wet hair yet, but I could try with some EcoStyler and see if that helps. I banded my hair and let it air dry yesterday, but I might need a new approach. Maybe avocado oil would be good? I have JBCO, but I think that'd be too heavy.

What's a place?


----------



## quirkydimples (Jun 27, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> what's your hair color? i just half a pack of marley hair tied into a scrunchie, real easy.


I usually buy #4 hair when I get braids, so that might actually work. Hmmm...


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I haven't tried doing them on wet hair yet, but I could try with some EcoStyler and see if that helps. I banded my hair and let it air dry yesterday, but I might need a new approach. Maybe avocado oil would be good? I have JBCO, but I think that'd be too heavy.
> 
> What's a place?


A typo. Meant pomade.


----------



## Miss617 (Jun 27, 2017)

faithVA said:


> A typo. Meant pomade.



Oh, that's what I thought, but wasn't sure! Thanks for clarifying


----------



## faithVA (Jun 28, 2017)

I know I'm always down about my length. My hair seems to grow so slowly and sometimes it doesn't seem to grow at all. But tonight I had to admit I do notice some changes. 

It used to be when I flat twisted my hair to the side when I tried to pull the ends together I would have to use some bobby pins. Then I was able to move to twisting the ends together and rubber banding the final twist. And I had a few more advancements like that.

Tonight I realize I grab the end of my twists and braid them together and tuck them under sans bobby pins or rubber bands. So I definitely have gained some length somewhere in order to do that.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 28, 2017)

I said I was going to do flat twist to the side for June and then switch up to another flat twist style in July. Now that its the end of June I'm just going to stick with this same style as long as I can. Maybe i will make it through July. I don't feel like fooling with styling right now.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 28, 2017)

i might be caving and sewing in some hair tomorrow.  i know i said i wouldn't all summer but i'm getting tired of styling my hair. it's still at that awkward length for natural hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> i might be caving and sewing in some hair tomorrow.  i know i said i wouldn't all summer but i'm getting tired of styling my hair. it's still at that awkward length for natural hair.


Do whatvyoi have to do.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 29, 2017)

Finally straightened (successfully) and did a mini trim. Didn't take much off at all since my ends looked good. My hair is in pretty good shape. When I pulled each section straight up to examine the ends the hair was thick and full all the way through and I can tell the overall health has improved. My hair still looks a little raggedy when its down because I have a U shaped section of hair that needs to continue growing in the nape. It's growing but my earlier set back has me back to where I was this time last year. I promise not to let that discourage me and continue to take care of the rest of the hair the way I have been doing.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm going to let my hair grow more then I will relax my hair


----------



## Miss617 (Jul 7, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I said I was going to do flat twist to the side for June and then switch up to another flat twist style in July. Now that its the end of June I'm just going to stick with this same style as long as I can. Maybe i will make it through July. I don't feel like fooling with styling right now.



I don't blame you! I think I will probably be keeping it simple this summer as well. I simply don't have the time right now to experiment like I have been.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 7, 2017)

Doing a clear gloss tomorrow. Not sure if I should shampoo and then do it or do it on dry hair then shampoo after. The box says to do it on dry hair  the first time and only shampoo first when doing it as a refresher (weekly) but I'm worried my hair has too much build up for the glaze to take.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2017)

I don't feel like washing so I think I will just moisturize and twist back up. I may wash on Wednesday after my next swim session.

I feel a nap coming on. I think I will make some coffee and try to work through it and get some stuff done.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jul 8, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I don't feel like washing so I think I will just moisturize and twist back up. I may wash on Wednesday after my next swim session.
> 
> I feel a nap coming on. I think I will make some coffee and try to work through it and get some stuff done.



Lol. You can power through. I'm in class and have a presentation to give :/


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 8, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I don't feel like washing so I think I will just moisturize and twist back up. I may wash on Wednesday after my next swim session.
> 
> I feel a nap coming on. I think I will make some coffee and try to work through it and get some stuff done.


I took a nap for an hour. I'm back studying. I will wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 8, 2017)

I did the gloss on dry hair. It said to leave it on for 20 minutes but I left it on longer than that then did my normal wash routine. My hair looks darker and is much softer. I think I might use it every wash averaging once or twice a week.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 9, 2017)

currently sitting with TGIN mask in my hair while finishing my homework and lesson plans. i got the mask all over, the leave-out hair and the braided up part under the weave. gonna rinse it out in about an hour, blowdry, and do some quick flexirods for date night tonight. i think we're gonna see the new Tupac movie.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 11, 2017)

Anyone doing any updates/length checks this month? I think I'll take a pic of my bangs and post this week. I'm no closer to sl I don't think but my hair is coming along. I cowashed tonight and my ends are nice. I lost practically no hair at all tonight.


----------



## Miss617 (Jul 11, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Anyone doing any updates/length checks this month? I think I'll take a pic of my bangs and post this week. I'm no closer to sl I don't think but my hair is coming along. I cowashed tonight and my ends are nice. I lost practically no hair at all tonight.



I did a mini length check at the end of last month, but I didn't post the pictures. I might later this month if I blowdry my hair, but I definitely saw growth when it was stretched from banding and brushed out.


----------



## Miss617 (Jul 11, 2017)

I did two strand twists for the first time in a while yesterday. I actually didn't mess up the back too badly for once LOL.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Anyone doing any updates/length checks this month? I think I'll take a pic of my bangs and post this week. I'm no closer to sl I don't think but my hair is coming along. I cowashed tonight and my ends are nice. I lost practically no hair at all tonight.


I'm doing my length check at the end of August since my other challenges have August checks.  I think I need that extra month to see any changes.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2017)

Since I went swimming tonight I shampooed and conditioned my hair. I am now able to put my hair in 5 flat twist in 15 minutes. That is a great feat. Now I just need to work on being more patient with my parting.  So after swimming I should be able to shower, shampoo, condition, detangle and twist all within an hour which is something I can work with.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 16, 2017)

Self relaxation day. Deep conditioning my hair and then gonna use the gloss after to seal and shine. And then air dry in twists. I'm not sure if I want to do a Bantu knot set or if I want to do 2 braids. I've been bad and wore a bun yesterday and 2 days to work last week. I'm such a lazy slacker sometimes and it was so easy and cute. I can already hear my nape cussing me out so I need to be really good to it.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2017)

When I envision a style in my head it seems great but my hands must have a low IQ because they can't carry out the vision 

I've been at my new job for 2 months and have worn the same style every day. Didn't know I would really be able to do it but it is happening. I'm going to stick with this same style for another month and then I will do a length check. I'm already thinking about what the next style will be. I think I'm going to keep the front 2 flat twist to the side and then do all the rest to the crown and pin it under. I may try to make a little bun with some extra hair. Let's  see if I can here on out do a style for 90 days at a time until I can bun.

I took down my twist tonight and moisturized with the Mane Choice spray. I tried to straighten out those crazy parts in the back but it still looks a little crazy.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2017)

I went swimming again this morning so I had to wash my hair. Even with the cap my hair gets wet so I couldn't put it off any longer. I'm going swimming again tomorrow but washing today couldn't be helped.

I shampooed with this PH balanced body wash I got from Costco. It works so well in my hair. It was pricey but I may buy some more bottles and just use it for hair and body. I used the Nexxus Emergencee because I'm sure some protein couldn't hurt. It makes my hair so soft. I didn't put a lot of time into my hair because I'm swimming tomorrow and going to wash again on Sunday when I do henna. I used the As I Am hydration lotion. Don't remember the name of it. Then I used Carol Daughters Honey Mimosa.

I finally changed my style a bit. I twisted the back towards the crown in 5 flat twist. I combined those into one flat twist to the right at the crown of my head and then put two more flat twists in the front. This will be a nice change but will still keep it simple.

My hair was so easy to do tonight. When I start with the right shampoo things are just so simple.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 20, 2017)

I cowashed last night and I did something funny. I had a bantu knot set and wetting my hair without detangling first is a definite way to lose a lot of hair. So I sprayed my hair with water and then used the carol's daughter hair milk leave in and finger detangled. I don't like this leave in at all but I think I found a use for it with this. I lost almost no hair and then I went right back into my bantu knots. I will wash again on Sunday and I'm running low on products so I think I may buy the Joico Kpak line (small bottles) and use for a month and see what happens to my hair. I also want to try something from Design Essentials but I'll wait until after my month on Joico. I have plenty of shampoo so I think I'm only going to get the intense hydrator to use weekly, the reconstructor to use every other week and the revitaluxe to use as a hard protein at the end of the month. I'm out of Nexxus Emergencee so this is the perfect time to try that.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I cowashed last night and I did something funny. I had a bantu knot set and wetting my hair without detangling first is a definite way to lose a lot of hair. So I sprayed my hair with water and then used the carol's daughter hair milk leave in and finger detangled. I don't like this leave in at all but I think I found a use for it with this. I lost almost no hair and then I went right back into my bantu knots. I will wash again on Sunday and I'm running low on products so I think I may buy the Joico Kpak line (small bottles) and use for a month and see what happens to my hair. I also want to try something from Design Essentials but I'll wait until after my month on Joico. I have plenty of shampoo so I think I'm only going to get the intense hydrator to use weekly, the reconstructor to use every other week and the revitaluxe to use as a hard protein at the end of the month. I'm out of Nexxus Emergencee so this is the perfect time to try that.


Where are you getting small bottles.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 20, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Where are you getting small bottles.


I meant the regular sized bottles (8oz.?) as opposed to the liter sizes I usually buy. The regular sizes should last me a month if I stick to 1x a week for my full routine. I plan on buying from ulta.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I meant the regular sized bottles (8oz.?) as opposed to the liter sizes I usually buy. The regular sizes should last me a month if I stick to 1x a week for my full routine. I plan on buying from ulta.


Ok makes sense. I may check to see if they have sample sizes. I want to try the joico as well.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 22, 2017)

My hair is breaking...and I don't know why...what can I do


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 22, 2017)

There's an Ulta coming to NYC! I was uptown around 86th and saw the sign. This fall. I can't wait!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> There's an Ulta coming to NYC! I was uptown around 86th and saw the sign. This fall. I can't wait!



Is there something there that is on your wish list?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2017)

Doing henna/indigo for the second time. I had henna left over from the first time which made things so much easier. I let it sit for 3 hours. I now have the indigo in. I'm going to let it stay for 90 minutes to an hour. The henna did well last time. It is the indigo which didn't work so well. I read a little more about it tonight. I either may need to add more water or add some egg white so it applies better. I'm going to use cool water to rinse and I will need to condition so I can twist my hair up. Maybe I will just use the Mane Choice 3 in 1 conditioner so I don't have to rinse it out. hmm, Not sure. Nah, I think I will use regular conditioner to see if this application worked better than the last. I will add the 3 in 1 to my list of things to try next time.

I definitely need my ends trimmed. I'm going to hold out until the end of August though and just keep up with search and destroy. I hope I don't have to trim too much but I won't know until I straighten.

Going to keep it it simple after I rinse and do my regular flat twist style but with the back towards the crown.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Is there something there that is on your wish list?


Nothing in particular. But I usually order online and now I can just go to the store. I'm so excited and it looks like it'll be a big one.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2017)

This henna/indigo turned out much better. I changed so many things I won't be able to narrow down why. Next month I will just repeat the same process but see if it works the same leaving the henna on for 2 hours and the indigo on for 2 hours. I think I can live with that amount of time once a month. 

Now to see if the indigo washes off when I shampoo.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 25, 2017)

I can put my hair in a small bun and ponytail now. I'm just worried about hair coming out every time I comb it.. i don't know why it's doing that but my hair did grow a bit...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2017)

Decided not to wash this week. I misted my hair with Mane Choice and used Split End Mender on my ends and retwisted in the same flat twist style. I think I will stick with this regimen until the end of August and I'm ready to straighten and trim.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 31, 2017)

I finally bought all my joico. Jeez this stuff is expensive. I know it is but I've never bought so many different things at once. I just shampooed, used the reconstructor, rinsed and now sitting with the moisture recovery under a plastic cap. That reconstructor is no joke. My hair was stiff as heck but softened up as soon as I added the moisture recovery. I don't know what the difference is between the reconstructor and the revialuxe but I can't wait to find out.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I finally bought all my joico. Jeez this stuff is expensive. I know it is but I've never bought so many different things at once. I just shampooed, used the reconstructor, rinsed and now sitting with the moisture recovery under a plastic cap. That reconstructor is no joke. My hair was stiff as heck but softened up as soon as I added the moisture recovery. I don't know what the difference is between the reconstructor and the revialuxe but I can't wait to find out.


Can't wait to hear how you like it. If you do like it next time you can try picking it up at Marshalls or TJMaxx. The prices are much better.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 31, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Can't wait to hear how you like it. If you do like it next time you can try picking it up at Marshalls or TJMaxx. The prices are much better.


I actually went there first because I pass TJ Maxx on the way to the beauty supply store near my office. I never see k-pak in there but thought I'd try anyway. Every other kind is there. Even the red one for color which I never see anywhere else but this TJ Maxx but no k-pak. I asked them and the one by my house and they said it sells out fast. So I had to buy from the beauty supply store. 

Oh I also found some silk pillowcases in my drawer that I've never used. I slept on one last night and it was heaven! I need more of these. No more bonnets or scarves for me.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 3, 2017)

I have been so lazy with my hair. It was all juicy and goodness earlier this week but because I didn't style for the week I ended up cowashing so I could style everyday. Puffs, braids and one time a little bun. This evening I touched my hair and it is so dry. Too much cowashing. It's so weird how that can happen to your hair. Can anyone remind me why? I don't remember. 

Anyway, I just wet my hair and used my leave in and curly curl cream and did a bantu knot set. How many times have I said I can't afford to get lazy with my hair? My hair revolts every single time.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2017)

It looks like the majority of the back is at some stage of shoulder length. The top near the crown reaches the top of my shoulders and the rest is between the top of my shoulders and my shoulder blades. In the shower, I can now see the back of my hair extending down past my neck which is a good sign. My signs are also shoulder length. However my crown is just reaching my nape. That is still pretty good because it was quite short. 

As long as I keep taking care of my hair and have no set backs I hope to leave this SL challenge behind in 2017


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2017)

I finally shampooed tonight. I bought a small bottle of Nexxus shampoo which I like. It lathers well, softens my hair and doesn't strip it. I bought a sample of a Nexxus masque which I left on for 5 minutes. It worked nicely and I was able to easily detangle my hair. After that I have no real regimen. I just throw products on my hair. I started with the As I Am so much moisture. Then I put the One and Only End Serum on my ends. My hair felt like it needed something else so I layers on the Carols Daughter Hair Mimosa and then I twisted it up with the TGIN gel. 

I guess one day I may really have a product regimen but for now I'm just using stuff up. I plan to buy some sample bottles of Joico and compare it to the Nexxus. I may try some other salon quality brands. The Nexxus shampoo is much gentler than the TGIN shampoo so I will phase it out.

I'm sticking to the same flat twist style for August and September. I had started getting tired of wearing flat twist earlier this year. Now I'm too lazy to do anything different


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 7, 2017)

faithVA said:


> It looks like the majority of the back is at some stage of shoulder length. The top near the crown reaches the top of my shoulders and the rest is between the top of my shoulders and my shoulder blades. In the shower, I can now see the back of my hair extending down past my neck which is a good sign. My signs are also shoulder length. However my crown is just reaching my nape. That is still pretty good because it was quite short.
> 
> As long as I keep taking care of my hair and have no set backs I hope to leave this SL challenge behind in 2017


Congrat!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Congrat!


We shall see when these pictures get taken. No pics, it didn't happen.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 7, 2017)

faithVA said:


> We shall see when these pictures get taken. No pics, it didn't happen.


Ok  I will wait for the pics! Lol torture!


----------



## Miss617 (Aug 7, 2017)

I blow dried my hair the other day but forgot to take pictures. I'm the worst. It's growing though, I can tell. 

I started trying to do a different style but my fingers were being stupid and I couldn't get it right. So I did my "usual" style.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Ok  I will wait for the pics! Lol torture!


Lol. It's torture for me. I want to do it now.  But I have my triathlon this weekend so I still have training to do and I have an event the following weekend which involves water so I have to wait. 

Fortunately I see some growth so I'm not feeling it's going to be a complete disappointment.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I blow dried my hair the other day but forgot to take pictures. I'm the worst. It's growing though, I can tell.
> 
> I started trying to do a different style but my fingers were being stupid and I couldn't get it right. So I did my "usual" style.


Yeah you're the worst. (jk). Glad you see progress. We will be looking forward to the pictures when you get them.


----------



## Miss617 (Aug 7, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Yeah you're the worst. (jk). Glad you see progress. We will be looking forward to the pictures when you get them.



I know LOL. It's even worse because I told myself I should take pics but I was rushing because I was getting ready to go to a concert. I plan to straighten at the end of the month, so I'll take some pictures then.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 12, 2017)

I took a progress pic this morning of my bangs. I managed to assemble decent comparison pics but my face looks rough! Lol Ignore please. From left to right is January, May (I think a month after I had trimmed my bangs for a second time) and this morning.



I hate trimming but I can't lie that it works. Usually when my bangs grow out they are super thin on the ends without trimming. I've managed to avoid that problem this time around. I'm aiming for chin length in the front by end of year. If my front gets there then that means the back will have hopefully reached SL.

I have been stretching my hair in 2 braids before styling and this morning after I air dried I blow dried on cool to smooth it out a little more. I was tired so I scraped it back into a ponytail and it's not looking as struggle like as it was looking a few months ago. I'm happy with my little progress.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I took a progress pic this morning of my bangs. I managed to assemble decent comparison pics but my face looks rough! Lol Ignore please. From left to right is January, May (I think a month after I had trimmed my bangs for a second time) and this morning.
> 
> View attachment 407665
> 
> ...



You are making great progress. I can definitely see you making chin length with your bangs in the front.

You can put your hair in two braids to stretch? Are you natural or relaxed? I wish I could do 2 braids. I think to get a half-way decent stretch I would need 6.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 12, 2017)

faithVA said:


> You are making great progress. I can definitely see you making chin length with your bangs in the front.
> 
> You can put your hair in two braids to stretch? Are you natural or relaxed? I wish I could do 2 braids. I think to get a half-way decent stretch I would need 6.


 Thanks! I'm natural. 2 Cornrows I mean. 2 loose braids would never work for me either and probably wouldn't even stay braided lol


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Thanks! I'm natural. 2 Cornrows I mean. 2 loose braids would never work for me either and probably wouldn't even stay braided lol


ok   I was wondering what kind of SL hair you had. But with the right density and shrinkage anything is possible.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 12, 2017)

@KammyGirl 
I see you boo!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2017)

Even though my hair is getting easier to twist up and I can do it much faster, sometimes I still don't want to do it. But since my hair is too short to bun and I can't go to work looking super crazy I have to make it happen. 

I had a lazy hair day. I shampooed once with CR Ginger Rinse. I used the generic Nexxus Humectress and probably only left it on for 3 minutes. I put on a layer of CD Hair Mimosa and put it in 4 flat twist. Didn't feel like fooling with it then since I wanted to get down to breakfast. Looked at my head at 8 pm and realized, shoot I still need to do my hair. So I threw on some AIA So Much Moisture and TGIN gel and put it in my usual flat twist style.

Sticking to the same style does take some of the aggravation out of styling. Sometimes I try to come out with a style on the fly and it doesn't work out so I have to spend more time fixing it.

I may henna Thursday and then retwist.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2017)

I've done well at diverting my attention from my hair. I copied the hair pictures from my phone to my laptop and I last took pictures in May. That's very good for me. I usually have pictures every month. And the may pictures were of my wng attempt. So m last pictures of any length were in April. So hopefully I will notice some difference comparing pictures 4 months apart. And then even more progress with 4 months to December.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 24, 2017)

Delete


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2017)

When I get closer to APL I think what I want to do is get box braids on my own hair. I want to wear them for 4 weeks, wash every two weeks. Take a break for two weeks and repeat. Not sure how long my hair needs to before my box braids are wearable though. 

I have so many ideas and so little motivation for implementing any of them.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2017)

Making some progress. Everything is inching along.  I think my nape is lonely and is just waiting for the rest of the hair to catch up. So hopefully everything will catch up by December and the nape can start growing. I don't know how my left side got longer than my right when a year ago it was the other way around.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 27, 2017)

@faithVA yes!!! Progress! It looks great! You can really see the length in the second pic. Very nice.

I came in here to complain about Joico K-Pak but didn't expect to see those beautiful progress pics.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA yes!!! Progress! It looks great! You can really see the length in the second pic. Very nice.
> 
> 
> I came in here to complain about Joico K-Pak but didn't expect to see those beautiful progress pics.



Thanks KammyGirl. So what's the issue with the Joico?


----------



## Miss617 (Aug 27, 2017)

Looking good @faithVA! I'm sure it will even out by December.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Looking good @faithVA! I'm sure it will even out by December.


Thank you. Yeah my crown is catching up with the lower layers.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 27, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Thanks KammyGirl. So what's the issue with the Joico?


I don't really like it. I like the reconstructor but can't tell the difference between that and the new revitaluxe. They seem the same to me. The intense hydrator makes me laugh. It has no slip and my hair doesn't feel any different after I deep condition. I even clarified once thinking that was the issue. I used it again tonight and added a little of the joico moisture recovery and it was heaven. But that's thanks to the moisture recovery. I think I'll stick to that line and leave kpak alone. Now I think I'll try some things from design essentials. Let me go to their website and see what I want.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2017)

I finally trimmed tonight. I took off between 1/4" to 1/2". My ends are better in the front and sides. The back needed a little more. I would rather take it off now than have more splits in the upcoming months. My consistent dusting has really allowed me to see improvements in my ends over the course of this year. My ends used to split within 3 weeks of my dusting and I would have to dust every 8 weeks. Now I can make it 4 months and they are so much better. This should lead to less breakage.

I didn't feel like taking any more pictures.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2017)

I've been keeping things simple by doing my hair the same every week and switching up after 2 to 3 months. I'm debating switching now but not sure. I'm thinking of doing flat twist to the crown which I haven't done in a while.

I tried it tonight and it worked out better than expected. I look like I have a cone head in this picture.

I have to henna midweek so whatever I do midweek is what I will stick to in September and October.


----------



## Missjaxon (Aug 28, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I've been keeping things simple by doing my hair the same every week and switching up after 2 to 3 months. I'm debating switching now but not sure. I'm thinking of doing flat twist to the crown which I haven't done in a while.
> 
> I tried it tonight and it worked out better than expected. I look like I have a cone head in this picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2017)

Thank you.


That lurk emoticon is funny. I can never find emoticons when i need them.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Aug 28, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I've been keeping things simple by doing my hair the same every week and switching up after 2 to 3 months. I'm debating switching now but not sure. I'm thinking of doing flat twist to the crown which I haven't done in a while.
> 
> I tried it tonight and it worked out better than expected. I look like I have a cone head in this picture.
> 
> ...



Soooo pretty! The twists look full too


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2017)

EzrasNumberOneFan said:


> Soooo pretty! The twists look full too


Thank you. Yes the extra length is allowing them to puff some. It also helps that my hair is straight.  It gives it a smoother look.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 28, 2017)

@faithVA those twists look gorgeous. A very pretty and simple updo.


----------



## Miss617 (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm about to wash my hair now, debating if I want to straighten. I know I owe y'all some pictures!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 28, 2017)

Lovely hairstyle @faithVA


----------



## Miss617 (Aug 28, 2017)

I can't seem to post pictures at the moment. Very strange.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA those twists look gorgeous. A very pretty and simple updo.



Thank You @KammyGirl. I definitely like simple.   It feels like each quarter my hair is getting a little simpler to style


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I'm about to wash my hair now, debating if I want to straighten. I know I owe y'all some pictures!


Only straighten if you really feel like it Otherwise just wash it and do a pull test. That is enough for now.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Lovely hairstyle @faithVA


Thanks @shortdub78


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I can't seem to post pictures at the moment. Very strange.


Try cropping them to make them smaller. The forum used to resize our pictures. I don't think it does so anymore.


----------



## Miss617 (Aug 28, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Only straighten if you really feel like it Otherwise just wash it and do a pull test. That is enough for now.



I did end up straightening, it's in a bun now because I didn't like how the ends looked even after I trimmed. I'll try cropping my pictures a little more but I've already resized them quite a bit.


----------



## Miss617 (Aug 28, 2017)

OK, here we go. First is flat ironed, second blow dried, last is flat ironed front view. I'll have to take a picture of the bun.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 28, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> OK, here we go. First is flat ironed, second blow dried, last is flat ironed front view. I'll have to take a picture of the bun.


Looking good! Everyone has such thick hair except for me


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> OK, here we go. First is flat ironed, second blow dried, last is flat ironed front view. I'll have to take a picture of the bun.


Great pictures. We are going to have a lot of graduates


----------



## Miss617 (Aug 28, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Looking good! Everyone has such thick hair except for me



Aw, thanks lady! I'm sure your hair will thicken up! Do you take any supplements or anything?


----------



## Miss617 (Aug 28, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Great pictures. We are going to have a lot of graduates



Thank you.  I almost didn't trim because I wanted the extra length lol. But my ends were raggedy, it needed to be done. I do hope to get a professional trim by the end of the year though, and hopefully I'll still be at SL!


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 28, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Aw, thanks lady! I'm sure your hair will thicken up! Do you take any supplements or anything?


Nah. My hair has always been thin and very fine. Layering gives the illusion of thicker hair for me but when it starts to grow out the layers are ugly so I trim trim trim until everything is back to one length and then thin again. Can't win. I'm used to it now though.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Thank you.  I almost didn't trim because I wanted the extra length lol. But my ends were raggedy, it needed to be done. I do hope to get a professional trim by the end of the year though, and hopefully I'll still be at SL!


Yeah it's tempting to keep them but it's better to let them go.

Mine are the same way. Keeping them just leads to more tangles.


----------



## Miss617 (Aug 28, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Nah. My hair has always been thin and very fine. Layering gives the illusion of thicker hair for me but when it starts to grow out the layers are ugly so I trim trim trim until everything is back to one length and then thin again. Can't win. I'm used to it now though.



Ah, that's so frustrating! It's such a vicious cycle sometimes, isn't it? Maybe you could find some ways to hide the layers so you don't have to trim so much. I pin my hair if I hate a style, it could work for your layers.


----------



## Miss617 (Aug 28, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Yeah it's tempting to keep them but it's better to let them go.
> 
> Mine are the same way. Keeping them just leads to more tangles.



Yup, you're absolutely right. I'll admit I'm still figuring out good hair care practices because for the first year or so after my last relaxer, I didn't know what the heck I was doing and it showed. I'm trying to get better at focusing on keeping it healthy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 29, 2017)

@Miss617 
Awesome progress! Hair is thick and full!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2017)

I need to henna tomorrow. I'm dreading it 

I should be washing clothes tonight. Don't feel like doing that either.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 29, 2017)

I snatched a strand out. I hate when I do that.... had no business having my hands in my hair...
Does that happen to anyone else?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 29, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I snatched a strand out. I hate when I do that.... had no business having my hands in my hair...
> Does that happen to anyone else?


All  The Time


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 29, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I need to henna tomorrow. I'm dreading it
> 
> *I should be washing clothes tonight. Don't feel like doing that either.*


I never feel like doing that. Probably because I'm on the 3rd floor, and the laundry room is in the basement. I love clean clothes, but I hate washing them.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 30, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> All  The Time


I'm glad I'm not alone. I felt bad about it! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone. I felt bad about it! Lol



My hair is rarely out so I don't have this experience. You will grow that piece back in 30 days


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2017)

I made myself henna tonight because my edges were graying. Fortunately, I had enough henna in the freezer to do my entire head. I may decide to almost make a batch for 3 months and just take it out when I need it. I have the indigo in now and will rinse it out around 11.  I wanted to be finished by 10:30 but I guess midnight is the best I can do. 

At least I found out I only need to henna for 1.5 hours. But with the shampooing, multi-rinses and styling it will take me 5 hours from start to finish.


----------



## Miss617 (Aug 30, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @Miss617
> Awesome progress! Hair is thick and full!



Thank you!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 9, 2017)

I've settled on some wigs finally. I've narrowed it down to 3 and I feel like I need them all. But lace wigs aren't cheap man! I want a body wave, a bob and a curly one.

edit - I came back to add that tomorrow is my hair day so I'm going to pull out the stand up dryer after so many months and do a rollerset.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2017)

I finally washed my hair. Now I need to twist it up. Im thinking of doing a twist out tomorrow but I'm on the fence. Probably won't


----------



## Miss617 (Sep 14, 2017)

I twisted my hair Monday night but I'm already tired of this style LOL. I was gonna braid it but it was late and would have taken too long. I experimented with cornrows about two weeks ago and kind of got the hang of it, so I might try again the next time I wash.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2017)

I just did twist towards the crown. Not sure I'm going to stick with this style. I need to find a style and stick with it at least through October. I will make up my mind this weekend.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 17, 2017)

I just blow dried my hair and did a mini trim. I have to be more gentle with my hair when it comes to detangling because I lost a lot of hair today. I'm putting in 2 braids and calling it a night. I can't wait until my wig comes.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2017)

I wanted to cowash today but I got busy cooking and cleaning and there wasn't enough time. I will shoot for Tuesday.  I'm going to try to at least do a water rinse every 4 days.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2017)

I wanted to wash tonight but there wasn't enough time. So I spritzed my hair and retwisted with My Honey Child Type 4 Hair Creme. The wash will have to wait until the weekend. 

One day when my hair gets long enough to do an updo with 8 twist, I will switch to moisturizing every 2 to 3 days. Right now it's just way too much work to take my hair down, moisturize it and put it back up.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 20, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I wanted to wash tonight but there wasn't enough time. So I spritzed my hair and retwisted with My Honey Child Type 4 Hair Creme. The wash will have to wait until the weekend.
> 
> One day when my hair gets long enough to do an updo with 8 twist, I will switch to moisturizing every 2 to 3 days. Right now it's just way too much work to take my hair down, moisturize it and put it back up.


Can you spray them with a moisturizer, and spray them with oil?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Can you spray them with a moisturizer, and spray them with oil?


I can but my hair doesn't really except moisture well unless I massage it in. Maybe what I will do is spray my ends every other day and then seal them. Maybe that will help.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2017)

Did my henna last.night and the jamila worked better for me. Still working on the indigo. My curls are tight but had to do a puff today. Will figure out my all week style tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2017)

I have the Mane Choice products but I rarely use them together or use them consistently. Tonight  used the shampoo, conditioner and leave-in before my rollerset. My hair was nice and soft. My rollerset came out OK but my ends are still a little frazzled. I bought the Mane Choice shears. Hopefully between better shears, the split end serum and switching from color to henna, I can finally get over the hump with my ends. They are much better than last year though so I'm making some progress.

Anyhoo, I'm trying a flat twist out. I used the Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee which usually gives me smoothness and shine. I layered that with TGIN gel. I'm hoping that gives it some hold. If it doesn't I'm not sure I have any use for the TGIN gel. I guess I will have to be heavy handed with it when I do my usual flat twist. 

Will wear my flat twist out around town tomorrow to see if it holds. But I will be taking a banana clip and some bobby pins with me in case it doesn't.


----------



## Miss617 (Oct 2, 2017)

I successfully cornrowed my hair for the first time EVAH yesterday (OK, that's not completely accurate, did two cornrows a couple of times the last couple of weeks), but my pomade disappeared and they are fuzzy. AH. I had air dried in twists and used castor oil to try to smooth them down, but alas... it did not quite work. I didn't want to blow dry because I've already used heat way more in the last two months or so than I have in like a year.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I successfully cornrowed my hair for the first time EVAH yesterday (OK, that's not completely accurate, did two cornrows a couple of times the last couple of weeks), but my pomade disappeared and they are fuzzy. AH. I had air dried in twists and used castor oil to try to smooth them down, but alas... it did not quite work. I didn't want to blow dry because I've already used heat way more in the last two months or so than I have in like a year.


Yay, that's a good accomplishment. You will get better and better each time you do it.


----------



## Miss617 (Oct 2, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Yay, that's a good accomplishment. You will get better and better each time you do it.



Thank you! I had to learn from YouTube cuz my mama never taught me. Waiting for my DH so he can take a picture for me.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 2, 2017)

I just watched another straightening video and not I got straightening fever all over again. I've been doing so well. My last flat iron was 3 months ago. 3 months and 3 days ago. I did a mini trim about 2 weeks ago on blow dried hair and I felt like that was good enough but my ends are tangling and I'm wondering if I should straighten to get in there good. Or maybe I'm just making excuses because I really want to straighten.


----------



## Miss617 (Oct 2, 2017)

OK, here we go.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 3, 2017)

@Miss617 great handiwork! Your canerows look good.


----------



## Miss617 (Oct 3, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Miss617 great handiwork! Your canerows look good.



Thank you! With the right product to keep them smoothed, you won't be able to tell me nothing LOL. Excited to experiment with new styles.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 6, 2017)

So I blow dried my hair on Monday and wore 2 braids for the whole week and then came home tonight and straightened. I realized that needing a trim wasn't just an excuse. My mini trim didn't really do much. I could see how fuzzy some of my ends were. I ended up taking off about another inch because once I went through and trimmed I decided I wanted a blunt cut. And since the tail is long enough to cut back without losing too much length I just went ahead and did it. I like it and it looks thicker. The thing is my nape needs to work with me because now that my hair is a little longer the space back there is more noticeable.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2017)

I straightened on Friday to try out my new ION Straightening Brush and to do a search and destroy. This morning I used Argan Oil One & Only on my ends. I moisturized with TGIN Daily Moisturizer and then pulled it back in a banana clip bun. It is totally frizzy now but I'm not going anywhere. Tonight I will twist it up with TGIN twist cream and leave it alone until the weekend. Will probably oil my scalp as well.

As long as I don't have any setting backs I will definitely claim SL in December. I think all my back layers will be at some version of SL. I don't think my upper back will be full SL by then though. It's making nice progress though.


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 9, 2017)

Whatever, I'm calling it shoulder despite choppy layers....


Next goal: collar bone length lol

I've started taking a multi by Olly in addition to hair vitamins by hairfluence because I am hoping that the easy breakage I get is due to nutritional deficiencies. My nails are naturally very weak too. Faster growth would be nice but I am mostly interested in higher quality hair.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 14, 2017)

Today is the first day I'm washing my hair since I straightened last Friday. I shampooed twice, then used Joico's Revitaluxe for a bit of protein. Rinsed that out then towel dried a little before adding Joico MR balm. That cut did wonders for my hair because my hair curled up all over in very neat uniformed curls. It hasn't done that in ages. 

My hair was blunt cut straight across when straight but the tail is still present when curly. That extra fine hair back there is killing me man but I'm dealing. 

After the cut my hair is reaching a little past neck length. Its inching along but I don't want to claim SL until it's right there on my shoulder or a little past so I'm sure. Oh and I still think my bangs are on target for chin length by December.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm also going to experiment with not using products. I have been on a live on less kick lately. I want to try water washing so I'm about to pull up all the old threads on that.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 14, 2017)

So after a couple of hours I rinsed the Joico MR balm. I towel dried again and oiled my scalp with an old mix I had. I couldn't even remember what type of oils was in there but it didn't smell bad so I went ahead and used it. I wanted to see what my hair would feel like without adding anything else to it or using any product when styling. So after oiling my scalp on damp hair I did my bantu knots. I did medium sized ones that I usually wear on a weekend when I want my fro to look puffier and fuller. I just took them down and my hair is so soft. I'm sure that has a lot to do with me deep conditioning today but I am pleasantly surprised since I didn't use a leave in or any stylers. I'm going to try this again next weekend but this time only rinsing with water.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 15, 2017)

I need a trim soon. I will probably straighten and trim next weekend and snap a progress pic. Might be a solid neck length now which I'm okay with, a year ago I was bald so cool.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 17, 2017)

So because I don't have product in my hair the fluffy fro turned into a full on frizzy fro. So I spritzed with water the next day (Sunday) and did bantu knots again. Smaller this time. I took them down yesterday morning and they looked exactly the same as when I use product. It lasted until the end of the day yesterday and I could see some parts starting to frizz so I figured this was it. I wouldn't be able to get 2nd day hair (forget about a week!) without product. I went home and was untangling the curls while watching television and when I went to the mirror the curls looked better pulled out. I didn't put anything on my head just slept on a satin pillowcase and this morning I put some oil on my hands and ran them through my hair. It looks cute. This has lasted all day today and no more frizz. So I guess day 1 tight curls, day 2 looser, fluffier curls no more frizz. Let's see how day 3 goes.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2017)

I hennaed my hair tonight. The henna is working out much better for me than the semi-permanent color . After rinsing out the henna, I sprayed my hair with diluted leave-in. I'm always starting my hair too late and then rushing to twist it up  I used the TGIN twist cream and twisted toward my crown. It should be dry by the morning.

My hair is doing so much better in holding moisture compared to last year. It needs a rinsing every 3 or 4 days but I will hold off on that until the spring. And I can tell already my ends will need a trim by December  I don't know if it is the henna or something else. 

Time is flying. We only have 10 weeks left until the end of the year and the end of this challenge. I hope I can get another good 1 to 1.5 inches in.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 20, 2017)

Finally my wig is on the way. It will be here on Monday. I think I ordered this thing about a month ago with very little customizations but I knew it would still take long. It perked me up since I was down and disappointed with the job offer I received today.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Finally my wig is on the way. It will be here on Monday. I think I ordered this thing about a month ago with very little customizations but I knew it would still take long. It perked me up since I was down and disappointed with the job offer I received today.


Sorry to hear about the job offer. Hopefully something better is right around the corner.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 20, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Sorry to hear about the job offer. Hopefully something better is right around the corner.


Thanks. They told me one thing during early talks and then once the actual offer was made they came with something wayyyyyy lower. Just a waste of time.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Thanks. They told me one thing during early talks and then once the actual offer was made they came with something wayyyyyy lower. Just a waste of time.



I had something similar happen a few years ago. The offer came and it was an if then else compensation. It read like, your base offer is $40K. If you work for us for 6 months then you will receive x%. If you miss no more than y days then you will receive z%.

I was like  I don't have time for an if then else paycheck. I want know what my paycheck is on every payday not be a total surprise.

Until then I had never seen anything like it. But this company hired a lot of H1B and they were getting over on them.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2017)

I bought some Hair Rules sample packs. Shipping was free. Anthony Dickey makes hair care look so easy. I bought his products when I first went natural but I didn't know what I was doing. So I will try them again and see how they work.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2017)

My hair was looking a little ragged. I cowashed with Mane Choice 3 in 1 conditioner. I followed Anthony Dickey's advice and used more than usual. It did make my hair feel better and my curls were more defined. I was super lazy and just twisted it up with TGIN Twist Cream and nothing else. My hair was still very wet at lunch time today but it has finally dried. 

I may move to doing some type of rinse/wash every 3 to 4 days if I can squeeze it in. I can do it in an hour but my job is so busy right now even an hour seems impossible.


I bought some sample sizes of the Hair Rule products which should be here this weekend. I will probably try some of them over a long weekend.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 24, 2017)

My wig is here and she is glorious. My hair isn't flat enough to take a pic but this weekend I will be braiding my hair down and trying her out. I'm so scared to cut the lace because I don't want to mess it up. But I got all the customizations to keep me from doing the most. Bleached knots, plucked hairline, no baby hair and all that jazz. I'm so excited.

In other news I haven't used products all week except rose water with glycerin added and some oil. I messed up today big time by spritzing my hair before I left the house and now my curls are falling and frizzy. It's a little humid and raining today so that was to be expected. I actually like the way my hair feels and want to continue with no prodcuts but that isn't all that realistic for the way I wear my hair. I can get away with a tiny bit of styler for hold because for the most part curl definition, softness and manageability are non issues. I just need my hair to last longer than 2 days. Now, I know I will have to get the product out so I guess I have to wash with something but I think I am going to forget shampoos and just wash with clay from now on. It lasts longer so works out cheaper in the long run. I can't believe I'm revamping my regimen again but it keeps the hair thing exciting.


----------



## Miss617 (Oct 28, 2017)

I blow dried my hair the other day and ugh, my ends just won't let me be great. I wasn't planning to trim but I'm going to flat iron my hair before my business trip, so hopefully that will help them look less raggedy.


----------



## Miss617 (Oct 28, 2017)

Trimmed it. It's uneven, womp. My DH asked if I wanted him to help me, I said when I straighten it. I might just curl the ends under so I don't have to trim even more.

My ends do feel sooooo much better though.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm feeling bah humbug about my hair at the moment. I'm so tired of lack of styling options. I'm tired of wearing flat twist. I don't think I have enough length to have my two strand twist look nice. I can bun my stretched hair yet. And a puff works for a day or two but dries out too much.

Maybe at APL I will be able to put in 6 to 8 braids overnight and bun the next day. I dread that it's going to take me another 6 months to get there.

I need a break. I need to figure something out to get me through the next 6 months.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 29, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I'm feeling bah humbug about my hair at the moment. I'm so tired of lack of styling options. I'm tired of wearing flat twist. I don't think I have enough length to have my two strand twist look nice. I can bun my stretched hair yet. And a puff works for a day or two but dries out too much.
> 
> Maybe at APL I will be able to put in 6 to 8 braids overnight and bun the next day. I dread that it's going to take me another 6 months to get there.
> 
> I need a break. I need to figure something out to get me through the next 6 months.



I hear you.

Would you consider curly hair clips, just to switch it up?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I hear you.
> 
> Would you consider curly hair clips, just to switch it up?


I need to do something. I don't know about the clips. I think they would drive me crazy but I guess I need to consider something like crochet braids or kinky twist.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 30, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I'm feeling bah humbug about my hair at the moment. I'm so tired of lack of styling options. I'm tired of wearing flat twist. I don't think I have enough length to have my two strand twist look nice. I can bun my stretched hair yet. And a puff works for a day or two but dries out too much.
> 
> Maybe at APL I will be able to put in 6 to 8 braids overnight and bun the next day. I dread that it's going to take me another 6 months to get there.
> 
> I need a break. I need to figure something out to get me through the next 6 months.


I would get kinky twists!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I would get kinky twists!


I'm just dreading it. Lol. I need to set aside a weekend and do them.


----------



## Miss617 (Oct 30, 2017)

I forgot to come back, LOL. My DH helped me trim the back of my hair, he actually did a decent job. He probably could have evened it out a little more but he was afraid he would mess up if he kept going. 

I will admit I miss the swang my hair had when I was relaxed, but overall, I'm happy with how it came out.


----------



## Miss617 (Oct 30, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I'm just dreading it. Lol. I need to set aside a weekend and do them.



I second kinky twists.  I've considered getting them before, but I haven't been in a salon in years and don't know if I could do it LOL.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I second kinky twists.  I've considered getting them before, but I haven't been in a salon in years and don't know if I could do it LOL.


Yeah I would do it myself. It would cost me almost $200 at a salon and I only keep them in for 4 to 6 weeks. I just can't see giving them that much money.


----------



## Miss617 (Oct 30, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Yeah I would do it myself. It would cost me almost $200 at a salon and I only keep them in for 4 to 6 weeks. I just can't see giving them that much money.



Ah, reading is fundamental.  I don't know why I read "and do them" as "get them done." I'm tripping LOL. Yeah, that sounds like too much for only a month, month and a half.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2017)

I haven't seen my hair in 2 strand twists in a while. Twisted my hair tonight just to get me through the weekend. I am pleasantly surprised by the length of my twist.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 12, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I forgot to come back, LOL. My DH helped me trim the back of my hair, he actually did a decent job. He probably could have evened it out a little more but he was afraid he would mess up if he kept going.
> 
> I will admit I miss the swang my hair had when I was relaxed, but overall, I'm happy with how it came out.


Congrats on your growth!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2017)

I shampooed, conditioned, put in leave-in and then put my hair in 12 loose twist. Now I'm supposed to do my LOC but I just want to SLEEP.


----------



## Miss617 (Nov 12, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Congrats on your growth!



Thank you! I really should be more consistent with tracking my growth, but I just kind of forget LOL.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2017)

Doing henna tonight and indigo in the morning. Not sure whether I am going to style on damp hair or blow dry. And am I going to do flat twist or do a perm rod set. Will have to see how I feel once I rinse out the indigo tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2017)

I can put my hair in 4 twists right out of the shower. And after doing henna I put oil on my ends and put my hair into 10 twists for the night. Both of those are milestones for me. I can't remember the last time I was able to put my hair in just 4 twists. And being able to put my hair up in 10 twists, makes it possible for me to rinse my hair more often.

Now I just need a style for the morning after I take out those 10 twists. Going to need more time and more length for that.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2017)

I did indigo today for  3 hours. I applied my leave-in and let it air dry for 1 hour. I blow dried with the blow dryer brush. Then I set with perm rods using the Mane Choice 24K gel. I let it air dry for 2 to 3 hours. 

 Some of the sections I made too big so they didn't dry. I need smaller perm rods and to do much smaller sections.  

When I took the perm rods out my hair looked like my curlformer set with big curls. My hair was really soft though and my ends weren't crispy and frazzled like they are when I do a curlformer set.

I put my hair up into flat twist and put perm rods on the ends for a flat twist out tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2017)

Here is my flat twist out. It doesn't hang much longer than last year but it is fuller. I didn't have to separate my twist to get fullness  I didn't add anything for hold before twisting it up so it won't last but  I wasn't going to wear it like this during the week anyway.

Can't show my full face because my eyes look like I have been drinking all night. It's horrible  

The more I look at it, I think Sally from Charlie Brown wore her hair like this


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 19, 2017)

I love it! Your hair looks so good @faithVA.  The way you laid this style is  . And I know all about them eyes. They try to do me in all the while



faithVA said:


> Here is my flat twist out. It doesn't hang much longer than last year but it is fuller. I didn't have to separate my twist to get fullness  I didn't add anything for hold before twisting it up so it won't last but  I wasn't going to wear it like this during the week anyway.
> 
> Can't show my full face because my eyes look like I have been drinking all night. It's horrible
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 19, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Here is my flat twist out. It doesn't hang much longer than last year but it is fuller. I didn't have to separate my twist to get fullness  I didn't add anything for hold before twisting it up so it won't last but  I wasn't going to wear it like this during the week anyway.
> 
> Can't show my full face because my eyes look like I have been drinking all night. It's horrible
> 
> ...


It looks lovely and soft!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I love it! Your hair looks so good @faithVA.  The way you laid this style is  . And I know all about them eyes. They try to do me in all the while


Thank you AbsyBlvd. That' super kind.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> It looks lovely and soft!


Thank you. It is soft, maybe a little too soft if there is such a thing.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm going to try to wear my hair out for the rest of the week primarily so I can test out some techniques and products to see if I can prolong a style. I usually just wear my hair out for special occasions. I would like to be able to style my hair and know it can last through a day and/or an event without worrying that my hair is sticking straight up in the air. I know style alteration is part of being natural I just want to give my hair every fighting chance.

My hair made it through the day, but it was a little wild looking. Tonight, I added a little of the TGIN Daily Moisturizer to my hair since it was a little dry. I tried to do it lightly like I see on all of the yt videos. I tend to be quite heavy handed. I mixed 2 parts Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee and 1 part Mane Choice 24 karat gel. I used an argan serum on my ends. I like the smoothness that the Alikay Naturals gives me. I'm hoping adding the MC gel will give it more hold and the serum will help smooth out my ends. 

Tomorrow I may try sealing my ends with the serum and the butter. I have a feeling if I can seal my ends better, I can better retain my style.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2017)

I moisturized my hair last night and added gel before twisting my hair up. My hair was more defined this morning with more hold. I actually prefer the style with less hold. Maybe that is something I can rock when my hair gets longer.

I didn't get a morning shot but besides my peppermint patty bang, most of my hair held up pretty well. My bosses office is like a sauna. That didn't help my bangs this morning 

This is end of day hair


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2017)

Things are still going well. I am glad to know I can wear my hair out for a full day without a problem. I'm too scared to try to get 2nd day hair out of it.

Here's end of day hair for Tuesday


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Things are still going well. I am glad to know I can wear my hair out for a full day without a problem. I'm too scared to try to get 2nd day hair out of it.
> 
> Here's end of day hair for Tuesday
> View attachment 416987


It still looks great. Put a bonnet on and separate a little more in the morning and fluff. If you are ok with it getting bigger as the week goes on I think it can definitely last at least 3 days (without a holding product)


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm wearing my hair out too this week! I did a braidout fro that turned out pretty cute.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2017)

So I wore my hair out until Thanksgiving and then it went up into 2 flat twist. By Thursday I needed a wash. I was traveling so had to hold on the wash until today.

Kept it simple with a shampoo and conditioner with the Mane Choice line. Just did loc and put in more flat twist.

I'm wearing my hair out for a Xmas party next week and then I will do my length check year end and then I'm done wearing my hair out for a while.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2017)

Got all of my Mane Choice products today. If I had known they would arrive so quickly I wouldn't have washed yesterday. I'm way too tired to shampoo again today  I plan to wash again on Thursday but I have another product line up for that wash. I guess it will have to wait until next week.


----------



## Miss617 (Nov 27, 2017)

I was going to wash my hair today so I could try out the blow dryer my husband bought me for my birthday. But I got busy, so I left it in a twist out. Maybe I'll do it real quick tomorrow before my son's doctor's appointment.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2017)

I thought about shampooing today since I have new products I want to try  Not going to happen tonight.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 30, 2017)

I have been wanting to try Mielle Organic products for a while. I picked up a bottle of the cowash at Sally's when I used my coupons this week. I tried it tonight and I'm not a fan. It had no slip and when I put it on my scalp and hair it felt like I wasn't using anything. It didn't soften my hair up at all. I felt like I would have had to use 1/3rd of the bottle to feel like I was cleansing my hair at all. 

I don't usually take things back but I will be taking this back to Sally's. I won't be trying anything else from the line unless it comes in a sample size.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 1, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I have been wanting to try Mielle Organic products for a while. I picked up a bottle of the cowash at Sally's when I used my coupons this week. I tried it tonight and I'm not a fan. It had no slip and when I put it on my scalp and hair it felt like I wasn't using anything. It didn't soften my hair up at all. I felt like I would have had to use 1/3rd of the bottle to feel like I was cleansing my hair at all.
> 
> I don't usually take things back but I will be taking this back to Sally's. I won't be trying anything else from the line unless it comes in a sample size.


The packaging is nice, but something just won’t allow me to purchase anything from that line.. I got the Long & Luxe growash. I hope that goes ok. I plan on using it tomorrow. You know I don’t like co cleansers. I just wanted to try something different since I’m back to coloring my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> The packaging is nice, but something just won’t allow me to purchase anything from that line.. I got the Long & Luxe growash. I hope that goes ok. I plan on using it tomorrow. You know I don’t like co cleansers. I just wanted to try something different since I’m back to coloring my hair.


Let me know how that works. I' going to exchange it for the mane choice 3 in 1 which I do like.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2017)

So last night I shampooed my hair and played around with product combos. I put my hair up into 40 or more 2 strand twist instead of my usual flat twist style for what reason I don' know.

This morning I'm putzing around and it dawns on me I have an early morning meeting and I go into a panic. Now I'm kicking myself for putting these twist in because I can't just walk out the door. I take the twist out but a twist out won't work.  So I end up doing a puff. It's good enough.

What a crazy morning.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 1, 2017)

faithVA said:


> So last night I shampooed my hair and played around with product combos. I put my hair up into 40 or more 2 strand twist instead of my usual flat twist style for what reason I don' know.
> 
> This morning I'm putzing around and it dawns on me I have an early morning meeting and I go into a panic. Now I'm kicking myself for putting these twist in because I can't just walk out the door. I take the twist out but a twist out won't work.  So I end up doing a puff. It's good enough.
> 
> ...


I like it and the color


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I like it and the color


Thank you. I hate the color. That' what my indigo looks like if I wash twice. It' only been 2 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2017)

I was tempted to just put on a scarf and bonnet and wear a puff again tomorrow but I figured I wouldn't tempt fate. I put a little water on my hands and massaged it through each section and then sealed the ends with TGIN daily moisturizer. I put in some funky flat twists. I tried the cocooning method on my ends. Not sure I did it correctly but I think I have the idea. It was worth a try. I was too lazy to go get the perm rods.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Dec 2, 2017)

I can’t wait for the 2018 challenge! I’m finally retaining!


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 2, 2017)

I tried two new products yesterday, CON Argan Oil Moisture & Shine shampoo and Silicon Mix Bambú and then blow dried with the Blu ionic dryer my husband bought me. I don't like how my hair came out, but I kinda rushed the blow drying. Think I'll have to flat iron now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 2, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I tried two new products yesterday, CON Argan Oil Moisture & Shine shampoo and Silicon Mix Bambú and then blow dried with the Blu ionic dryer my husband bought me. I don't like how my hair came out, but I kinda rushed the blow drying. Think I'll have to flat iron now.


How did it go with your new products?


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 2, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> How did it go with your new products?



The shampoo seemed fine, I actually planned to use the CON conditioner with it too but I didn't have time. I only left the silicon mix in for a couple of minutes but I liked the way my hair felt.

I feel like I didn't use the blow dryer right lol, but it did dry my hair really fast. I swear I saw something that said what settings to use for kinky/coarse hair but I didn't find it in the manual.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2017)

Tried the Surya Brasil henna color tonight. So far so good. It acts like a semi-permanent so it may last long but it's going to get me through this event. But if it works OK, I may buy a few more and use it between henna treatments some kind of way.

I love my new Mane Choice Egyptian leave-in. And I think I'm getting closer to figuring out some type of regimen. 

Not much else going on. Can't believe it's almost the end of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2017)

So after all of that experimenting I ended up just wearing a puff to the xmas party. It was so much easier. I'm over wearing my hair out. I will wear it out 1 more time this year when I do my length check then I can put it away for another 3 months or so or until the next big event.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 8, 2017)

faithVA said:


> So after all of that experimenting I ended up just wearing a puff to the xmas party. It was so much easier. I'm over wearing my hair out. I will wear it out 1 more time this year when I do my length check then I can put it away for another 3 months or so or until the next big event.


Looks cute. What type of band did you use. I'm over using cut up pantyhose for mine. When I first went natural I tried so many different headbands (goody ouchless bands, stretch, no stretch, short and tight long and loose) and I hated them all so the pantyhose was the best thing for me. But I can't pull my hair into a higher puff like yours with pantyhose without some bobby pns or something holding it in place.

In other news I've been rocking this wig non stop I love it so much. I haven't worn fake hair in ages. I'm talking years. I think I stopped wearing weaves shortly after I joined this board but I love my wig so much and think I want to start experimenting with some clip ins. I also want to buy another wig this time with more texture. When I joined this board I was definitely using my weaves as a crutch (which was the reason for joining in the first place - because I wanted to figure out how to care for my own hair) and being here I've long since realized that weaves/wigs can also help you reach your goals. And now that I'm confident in managing my own hair I'm ok with adding hair.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> Looks cute. What type of band did you use. I'm over using cut up pantyhose for mine. When I first went natural I tried so many different headbands (goody ouchless bands, stretch, no stretch, short and tight long and loose) and I hated them all so the pantyhose was the best thing for me. But I can't pull my hair into a higher puff like yours with pantyhose without some bobby pns or something holding it in place.
> 
> In other news I've been rocking this wig non stop I love it so much. I haven't worn fake hair in ages. I'm talking years. I think I stopped wearing weaves shortly after I joined this board but I love my wig so much and think I want to start experimenting with some clip ins. I also want to buy another wig this time with more texture. When I joined this board I was definitely using my weaves as a crutch (which was the reason for joining in the first place - because I wanted to figure out how to care for my own hair) and being here I've long since realized that weaves/wigs can also help you reach your goals. And now that I'm confident in managing my own hair I'm ok with adding hair.


Sorry just getting back to you. Saw it but wasn't in a place where I could respond then I forgot.

I just used a regular elastic tie band that you get at the store.  This is the first time I was able to wear the puff as high. As we can length it seems to be easier. 

I have a puff cuff I can't wait to rock but I think I will have to be APL before I can use it successfully. It just looks crazy now.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2017)

We still have 15 days left on this challenge. Let's keep this thread rocking until the end.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2017)

I had hoped my hair would grow a little more in the last quarter. I think my crown and the section above the nape grew down to catch up with the nape. Most of the back touches some part of my shoulder. It is good enough for me. I am ready to move on.

December 2016

   

December 2017


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 16, 2017)

I was supposed to do a length check last week but I ended up blow drying, putting in 2 braids and then putting my wig back on. I have it on now a don't expect to take it off for another week or so. I do know that my bangs have not reached my chin like I wanted them to. They are more at my bottom lip now so that's a bummer because it also means that I probably haven't reached SL in the back yet.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2017)

KammyGirl said:


> I was supposed to do a length check last week but I ended up blow drying, putting in 2 braids and then putting my wig back on. I have it on now a don't expect to take it off for another week or so. I do know that my bangs have not reached my chin like I wanted them to. They are more at my bottom lip now so that's a bummer because it also means that I probably haven't reached SL in the back yet.



It doesn't necessarily meant that. My bangs are pretty much where they were in August but a lot of my other layers have grown out. It really just depends on your growth patterns.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2020)

So I'm back on the SL train again. I will be starting a new thread in December - SL 2021. May the 3rd, 4th, 5th time is the charm


----------



## Chaiwaters (Nov 9, 2020)

faithVA said:


> So I'm back on the SL train again. I will be starting a new thread in December - SL 2021. May the 3rd, 4th, 5th time is the charm


Tag me if you do! I want to join


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2020)

Chaiwaters said:


> Tag me if you do! I want to join


Great. It would be nice to have some company. I will start it the week after Thanksgiving and tag you. Thank You!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 9, 2020)

faithVA said:


> So I'm back on the SL train again. I will be starting a new thread in December - SL 2021. May the 3rd, 4th, 5th time is the charm


Me too lmao I can’t seem to NOT cut my hair. Think I might stay awhile cause I’m tired of growing it back.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Me too lmao I can’t seem to NOT cut my hair. Think I might stay awhile cause I’m tired of growing it back.


Fabulous! I will keep you posted.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Me too lmao I can’t seem to NOT cut my hair. Think I might stay awhile cause I’m tired of growing it back.


The new thread is up https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2021-shoulder-length-challenge.850635/


----------

